# مئات النبوات عن المسيح يسوع مُجمّعة .



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*سلام المسيح الذى يفوق كل عقل يحفظ جميعكم *​ 

فهرس للموضوع :​

اولا : ما معنى النبوة ؟؟
ثانيا : انواع النبوات
ثالثا : نبوات المسيح التى تم ذكرها العهد القديم على لسان الانبياء .. وتحققها فى المسيح يسوع


 

*مقدمة للكاتب .*
انا ظننت انى استطيع حصر النبوات الخاصة فى المسيح فى موضوع واحد كبير ، ولكن عندما بدأت بالكتابة والبحث ، اكتشفت انى لن استطيع ان اجمع جميع النبوات ، فهى اكثر من ان تحصى واكثر من قدرتى المحدودة فى تجميعها . بدأت فى هذا الموضوع من حوالى العام ، وحتى الان لم انتهى . ففضلت ان اعرض الموضوع الان لافادة الغير ،وسوف اقوم بعمل تحديثات جديدة كل فترة ، وهذة التحديثات تشمل ( اضافة نبوات او ايات او تأملات او مراجع تاريخية او غيره )

صلوا لاجلى .



آخر تحديث حتى الان 17/5/2011


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*اولا : ما معنى النبوة ؟؟*​
النبي هو من يتكلم او يكتب عما يجول في خاطره، دور ان يكون ذلك الشيء من بنات افكاره، بل هو من قوة خارجة عنه-قوة الله عند المسيحين والعبرانين والمسلمين، وقوة الآلهة المتعددة عند عباد الاصنام الوثنين. وقد عرف النبوات المزيفة، أي انبياء الآلهة الوثنية، معظم اتباع تلك الآلهة من عباد الاصنام، مثل الاشوريين والكلدانيين والمصريين والفينيقين واليونان والرومان، وكان الكهنة كثيراً ما يقومون بالنبوة بطرق مختلفة. وكان الناس يؤمنون بكلامهم ويستشيرونهم في كل أمور حياتهم. وعليهم كانت تتوقف الفتوحات العسكرية والقرارات السياسية. وكانوا كالعرافين والمنجمين ومدعي الغيب اليوم.




St-Takla.org Image: A Prophet, the inspiration of God

وعنت النبوة عند اليهود الاخبار عن الله وخفايا مقاصده، وعن الامور المستقبلية ومصير الشعوب والمدن، والاقدار، بوحي خاص منزل من الله على فم انبيائه المصطفين. وعرف العهد القديم عدداً كبيراً من الانبياء. وكان محور نبواتهم عن مجيء المسيح، وهن التمهيد لمجيئه، وعن الشريعة الموسوية ومصير اليهود والشعب المتعاملة معهم والجاورة لهم. وتكاثر عدد انبياء حوالي القرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد، وخاصة في الرامة _1 مم 19: 19-24). وكلن همهم تقوية الايمان بالله وتشجيع اليهود على الصمود في وجه الفلسطينين واصنامهم. واطلق على طلاب تلك المدارس اسم ابناء الانبياء. وكان صموئيل من ابرزهم، حتى قرن اسمه بموسى وهارون (مز 99: 6 وار 15: 1 واع 3: 22-24). وتأسست لبني الانبياء مدارس اخرى، في بيت ايل واريحا والجلجال وغيرها (2 مل 2: 3 و 5 و4: 38 و 6: 1). وكان رئيس المدرسة يدعى اباً وسيداً (1 صم 10: 12 و 2 مل 2: 3) وكانت مناهج المدارس تشتمل تفسير التوراة وتعلم الموسيقى والشعر. ولذلك نمت في تلك المدارس موجة الشعر والغناء واللعب على آلات الطرب عند التلاميذ (خر 15: 20 وقض 4: 4 و 5: 1و1 صم 10: 5 و 2 مل 3: 15 و 1 اخبار 25: 6). وكانت معيشتهم في منتهى البساطة وكانوا يتعودون على التقشف والاكتفاء بالقليل والتنسك وقبول الاحسان البسيط (1 مل 17: 5-8 و2 مل 4: 8-10 و 38 ومت 3: 4). (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في صفحات قاموس الكتاب المقدس والأقسام الأخرى). وكان الله يختار من بين هؤلاء التلاميذ عدداً ويقبلهم انبياء له ليعلموا الشعب بما يريده منهم ويختصه بوحيه. الا انه كان بين الانبياء من لم يدخل تلك المدارس، امثال عاموس (عا 7: 14). وكان انبياء الله يواجهون مزيفين للاصنام والهياكل الوثنية-والالهة اشيرة ايام الملكة ايزابيل الفينيقية الاصل (1 مل 18: 19). كما كانوا يواجهون الانبياء الكذبة عند اليهود انفسهم، من اصحاب الارواح الشريرة في نفوسهم.
كان الانبياء من عمادة الحياة في المجتمع العبراني. وكانوا، مع الحكماء والكهنة، مستشاري الدولة ومقرري مصائرها زمن السلم وفي الحروب (ار 18: 18) فقد ارسلهم الله ليعلنوا مشيئته وليصلحوا الاوضاع الاجتماعية والدينية (2 مل 17: 13 وار 25: 4) وليخبروا الشعب عن المسيح الاتي لتخليص العالم.وكان لهم اثر كبير في توجيه الشعب نحو الحق. والحقيقة ان الانبياء اسهموا اسهاماً كبيراً في تأسيس الدولة اليهودية في العهد القديموفي صراعها مع الفلطينين والسوريين. وكانت نبواتهم على انواع، كالاحلام (دا ص 2) والرؤي (اش ص 6 وخر ص 1) والتبليغ (1 مل 13: 20-22 و 1 صم ص 3).
والعهد القديم سجل للنبوات والانبياء. وهو يعرف النبوة بالانباء عن الحوادث المستقبلة (تك 49: 1 وعد 24: 14) التي يكون مصدرها الله (اش 44: 7 45:21) وهو يصف الانبياء بانهم مقامون من عند الله (عا 2: 11) ومعينون منه (1 صم 3: 20 وار 1: 5) ومرسلون من عنده (2 خبار 36: 15 وار 7: 25)،
لمن يريد الاستزادة ، الموقع منقول من موقع الانبا تكلا ( اضغط هنا )​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*ثانيا : انواع النبوات *​ 
أ‌- نبوات العهد القديم :

1- نبوات عن السيد المسيح فقط : اكتر من 300 نبوة
سنتحدث عنهم بالتفصيل

2- نبوات عن مصير شعوب وملوك :
هذة النبوات تملأ العهد القديم ، من انبياء مختلفين ، فسنأخذ امثلة لقليل من هذة النبوات 

نبوة نوح عن مصير اولاده وشعوبهم 
( تكوين 9: 25-27 ) -وتنفذت 
نبوته عن كنعان تمت أولاً بإستعباد اليهود نسل سام للكنعانيين ثم إستعباد اليونان والرومان نسل يافث لهم. ونبوة نوح تحققت في أن شعب الكنعانيين كان في حالة من النجاسة والإنحراف للرجسات الوثنية لم يكن مثلها. وقيل عنهم لم يكن مثلهم في مزجهم سفك الدماء (ضحايا بشرية) بالفجور إكراماً لألهتهم. وقيل أماتت ديانة الكنعانيين أحسن العواطف البشرية (تقديم أبنائهم ذبائح) وإشتهروا بخرافاتهم وفسقهم ولم يَسُد بينهم شئ من الفضائل. فهم نزلوا إلي أدني صور العبيد. وصاروا ملعونين بوثنيتهم.
ومن نسل سام جاء شعب الله ومنهم جاء المسيح المخلص . الذي كان سيؤتمن علي عبادة الله ومعرفته وشريعته وناموسه وهيكله. 
نبوة نوح عن يافث تحققت فالله فتح له فاتسعت مساكنه وهذا حدث مع يافث الذي ملا أوروبا ومعظم آسيا ثم الأمريكتين واستراليا.
فيسكن في مساكن سام: لقد إتسعت مساكن سام أي كنيسة المسيح لتقبل الأمم إليها أي يافث وفي الكنيسة إتحد نسل يافث وسام. وقد تعني النبوة إحتلال الأوروبين لبلاد سام لفترة ما.


نبوة يشوع عن اريحا 
( يشوع 6: 26 ) حوالى عام 1400 ق.م - وتنفذت ( 1ملوك 16:34 ) حوالى عام 880ق.م ، فكما تنبأ يشوع هكذا كان ، حيث بدأ البناء الاخ الاكبر ولكنه مات وتولى العمل الاخ الاصغر منه فمات من بعده وهكذا ووصولا الى الابن الاصغر .

نبوة ارميا عن سبى اليهود 70سنة من مملكة بابل ثم رجوعهم من السبى .
( ارميا 25 :8-11 ) ، ( ارميا 29 :10 )
وتنفذت ( 2اخبار 36 : 9-21 )
بدأ تسلط بابل على يهوذا سنة 606 ق.م بعد معركة كركميش للملك البابلى نبوخذنصر حيث حارب مصر وصعد مباشرة ليهوذا والى نداء الملك كورش الفارسى برجوع أهل السبى إلى أوطانهم كان سنة 536 ، فى سنة 606 جاء نبوخذ نصر إلى يهوذا وأخضع يهوياقيم وقام بسبى كثيرين من يهوذا (السبى الأول) الذين كان منهم دانيال والثلاث فتية. وبحساب هذه المدة بين السبى الأول ونداء كورش نجدها 70سنة .

نبوة اشعياء وارميا ودانيال عن تفاصيل خراب بابل العظيمة 
( ارميا 25 :12-14 ) 
( ارميا 51 :11-28 ) نبوة عن ان الخراب سيتم بمملكة مادى وفارس
( ارميا 51 :36 ) نبوة عن ان الهجوم سيكون من جهة البحر ، وهذا مثبت تاريخيا حيث ان مملكة مادى وفارس حاصرت بابل ولم تقدر على دخولها ففكرت فى تجفيف مدخل النهر الى المدينة والدخول فى هذا المجرى .
( ارميا 51 :39 ) نبوة عن الهجوم سيكون فى وقت يسكر فيه عظماء بابل .
دانيال

وايضا .
نبوة اشعياء عن عودة اليهود من السبى بعد 70 سنة . 
نبوة اشعياء عن مباركة مصر – 
نبوة اشعياء عن تحول مصر من الوثنية للمسيحية – 
نبوة حزقيال عن صور – 
نبوة دانيال عن الاسكندر الاكبر – 
نبوة ميخا النبى عن خراب السامرة

ب‌- نبوات العهد الجديد :
نبوة المسيح عن خراب اورشليم والهيكل وقد تم بعد موته باربعين سنة – 
نبوة المسيح عن استشهاد بطرس – 
نبوة المسيح عن صمود الكنيسة وسط الاضطهادات وقد صمدت فى وقت الرومان وسوف تصمد للابد .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*ثالثا : نبوات المسيح التى تم ذكرها العهد القديم على لسان الانبياء .. وتحققها فى المسيح يسوع*​ 
ملحوظات هامة :
1- ستجد ان ترتيب النبوات الموجودة فى الموضوع مشابه لنفس الترتيب الموجود فى الفهرس (لتسهيل البحث)
2- غالبا ستجد لكل نبوة رد واحد ، ولكن قد يحتوى الرد الواحد فى هذا الموضوع على اكثر من نبوة مختلفة .
3- سيتم عمل تحديث كل فترة ( لاضافة نبوات او ايات او تأملات او مراجع تاريخية او غيره )

هذا فهرس للنبوات التى تم ادرجها فى هذا الموضوع حتى الان


هويته
من نسل المرأة فقط دون الرجل
مولود من عذراء
اقنوم الكلمة
ابن الله
ابن الانسان
من نسل سام
من نسل ابراهيم
من نسل اسحاق
من نسل يعقوب
من اسرائيل يجئ
من سبط من الاسباط الاحدى عشر باستبعاد لاوى
من سبط يهوذا
من نسل يسَّى
من نسل داود
من بيت لحم
من الناصرة

اساميه
سيُدعى اسمه قبل ولادته 
اسمه سيكون يسوع .
سيدعى المسيح
سيدعى ناصريا
سيدعى الهاً
سيدعى الرب
سيدعى عمانوئيل
سيدعى الاول والآخر

موعد مجيئ المسيح
يجئ قبل ان يزول الصولجان من يد يهوذا، ويزول الصولجان بعد مجيئه
يجئ بعد 483 سنة من قرار اعادة بناء اورشليم ، يجئ بعد 434 من الترميم الفعلى لاورشليم .
سيكون الهيكل قائما ايام مجئ المسيح
يجئ فى وقت تكون فيه احوال اسرائيل متردية 


احداث مصاحبة لميلاده
تُقدَم له الهدايا
قتل اطفال بيت لحم
الهروب لمصر
تكسير اوثان مصر
سينمو فى اسرة فقيرة

خدمته
يسبقه رسول
يبدأ خدمته من منطقة الجليل
مرسلا من عند الآب
ينفذ ارادة ابيه
لا يتكلم من نفسه وانما من الآب
ممسوح مسحة خاصة من الروح القدس
سيرسل روح الله القدوس من عند الآب الى المؤمنين
لا يصيح ولا يسمع صوته
يُعلِِم بأمثال
الاطفال يسبحون المسيح
كلمات النعمة تخرج من فمه
يتكلم بالحق ويقضى بالعدل
سيحمل بشارة
مخبر بالسلام ومبشر بالخير
ترتفع مكانته ويتسامى
اعطاء الهدايا والمواهب لتابعيه
الراعى الصالح
يدخل اورشليم كملك راكبا على اتان وجحش ابن اتان
يدخل الهيكل
غيرته المقدسة على الهيكل
الاطفال يسبحون المسيح
من لا يسمعه ، يدان
حجر الزاوية
سيعترفون بالوهية المسيح على الجبل

معجزاته الجسدية والروحانية
يشفى الحمى
يُسكِت البحرعند ارتفاع امواجها
يقيم الموتى بكلمة
يشفى العمى ويخلق العيون
يشفى الصم ويخلق الاذن
يشفى الخرس
يشفى العرج
يشفى الامراض المختلفة
يشفى منكسرى القلوب

رد فعل الشعوب تجاهه
حجر عثرة لليهود
يسمع الاسرائيلين كلامه ولا يفهمون ، يبصرون ولا يعرفون
يرفضه اغلبية اليهود
سيؤمن به بعض اليهود وسيكونون نواة التبشير به
نور للامم
تسعى الامم ورائه
ستنتظر الامم تعاليمه
دخول الامم للايمان
تتبارك به جميع الامم
يبيد حكمة الحكماء وفهم الفهماء
جاء ليحل سيف فى العائلة

سلسلة الالام انتهاءا بالموت 
يبغضوه بلا سبب
يتآمرعليه رؤساء اليهود
يتآمر عليه رؤساء الامم
خيانة صديق
بيعه بـــ 30 من الفضة
القاء المال ( ثمن الخيانة ) فى بيت الله
دفع المال ( ثمن الخيانة ) فى شراء حقل الفخارى
مصير يهوذا
وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر
يرجع للخلف الجنود والعبيد الذين ارادوا ان يقبضوا على المسيح
تلاميذه يتركونه وقت المحاكمة
قيام شهود زور ضده
صامت امام متهميه
يجلدوه
يلكموه على وجهه
يبصقوا على وجهه
يسخروا منه ويستهزأوا به                                                                                                                      
مجروح ومسحوق
يسقط تحت حمل الصليب
يتشوه من التعذيب
سيُصلب
يصلب بين اللصوص
يصلى لاجل صالبيه
يقف اصحابه بعيداً
الواقفين يهزون رأسهم استهزاءاً
يظنوا انه مرفوض من الله
ينظرون اليه على الصليب
اخذوا ملابسه
اقتسموا ثيابه واقترعوا عليها
يعطش
يعطونه الخل والمر
صرخته وتركه وحده
يستودع روحه فى يد الآب
عظامه مكشوفة للجميع
عظامه تنفصل
عظامه لا تنكسر
ينكسر قلبه
يطعنوا جنبه
ظلام على الارض
دفنه فى قبر غبي

موت المسيح
يموت قبل خراب الهيكل
يموت بعد 3.5 سنة من خدمته
يموت بريئاً
يموت دون اى خطية
بموته سيحل السلام بين الله والانسان
مات لاجل خطايانا
مات ليحمل خطايا كثيرون
انهاء الخطية واقامة البر
بدمه ينقى ويكفر عن الجميع
رجوع الابرار من الجحيم بعد طول انتظار للفداء
يخلصنا من الموت
يسحق رأس الشيطان ويغلبه
القيامة
الصعود
الجلوس عن يمين الله

المسيح هو
المسيح مقيم العهد الجديد
المسيح يبنى الهيكل
المسيح الازلى
المسيح الخالق
المسيح نبياً
المسيح كاهناً
المسيح قاضى
المسيح ملكاً
المسيح ملك وحكمه ابدى
موضع مسرة الله
حاجة العالم للخلاص
المخلص
خلاصه يسع العالم كله
الفادى
ملك سلام
عجيباً
قدوس
شفيع
مشيراً
شاهداً
معلماً

عقاب اليهود على موت المسيح
يتوقف عن رعاية اليهود الذين رفضوه
جيش قادم لهدم الهيكل ، مرورا بلبنان
يتعرضون لحصار شديد وتسقط اسوار المدينة
تأكل الام اولادها فى الحصار
دمار الهيكل 
خراب اورشليم
يُقتل اليهود على ايدى يهود
يُقتل اليهود على ايدى ملكهم ( الرومان )
يُقتل ثلثى اليهود
تشتت اليهود

رعاية المسيحيين بعد موت المسيح .
حماية المسيح للمسيحيين بعد موته 
انتشار الايمان فى سبع سنين


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*من نسل المرأة فقط دون الرجل*​ 
النبوة
تكوين 3: 15وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».


التحقيق
غلاطية 4: 4وَلكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُودًا مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُودًا تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ،

متى 1: 20وَلكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.


توضيح: 
اول نبوة عن المسيح قالها الله نفسه بشكل مباشر ..
نسل المرأة : لا يوجد منتم ولادته من امرأة دون زرع بشر الا المسيح .. فهو الوحيد الذى تنطبق عليه كلمة نسلالمرأة
رأسك : المقصود ان المسيح هو الذى سيسحق ويغلب الشيطان ( سبب الخطية ) وقد تم ذلك.. علىالصليب
تسحقين عقبه : المقصود ان الشيطان سيسحق عقب المسيحوقد تم بموت الجسد على الصليب بيد اليهود والرومان مجتمعين وتحت قيادة الشيطان




يقول _دافيد كوبر_: في (تكوين 3: 15) أول نبوة عن مخلص العالم الذي يدعى «نسل المرأة» فهنا نبوة عن الصراع الطويل بين نسل المرأة وبين نسل الحية والذي سيفوز فيه نسل المرأة. وهذا الوعد القديم يدل على الصراع بين مسيح إسرائيل، مخلص العالم، من جانب، وبين الشيطان عدو النفس البشرية من جانب آخر، وهو يتنبأ بالانتصار الكامل للمسيا. ويعتقد بعض المفسرين أن حواء أدركت تحقيق هذا الوعد في (تكوين 4: 1) عندما قالت عن قايين ابنها البكر «اقتنيت رجلاً من عند الرب». لقد أدركت أن الله وعدها بالخلاص في نسلها، لكنها أخطأت عندما ظنت أن قايين هو ذلك المخلّص. وكلام حواء في اللغة العبرية يحتمل معنى: «اقتنيت رجلاً هو الرب» وكأن حواء كانت تتوقع أن المخلّص هو الرب. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*مولود من عذراء*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 7: 14وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».


التحقيق
لوقا 1: 26وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ، 27إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُل مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ. 28فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». 29فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ، وَفَكَّرَتْ:«مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ!» 30فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 31وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 32هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، 33وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ».34فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ:«كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟»35 فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.

متى 1: 18أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا، وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 19فَيُوسُفُ رَجُلُهَا إِذْ كَانَ بَارًّا، وَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يُشْهِرَهَا، أَرَادَ تَخْلِيَتَهَا سِرًّا. 20وَلكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 22وَهذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 23«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللهُ مَعَنَا.




هناك كلمتان في العبرية تترجمان «عذراء»: 
1- «بتولاه» عذراء لم تتزوج (تكوين 24: 16، لاويين 21: 13، تثنية 22: 14 و23 و28، قضاة 11: 37، 1ملوك 1: 2). ويقول _أونجر_ أن الآية في يوئيل 1: 8 ليست استثناء لأنها «تشير إلى فقدان العذراء غير المزوجة لعريسها». ​ 
2- «علماه» (_محتجبة_): فتاة في عمر الزواج، وهي الكلمة المستعملة في (اشعياء 7: 14). «ولم يستخدم الروح القدس على فم إشعياء كلمة «بتولاه» لأنه كان يجب استخدام كلمة تجمع بين معنى العذراوية والعمر المناسب للزواج لتنطبق على الواقع التاريخي المباشر والمرمى النبوي الذي يركز على ولادة المسيا من عذراء» ​ 
أما كلمة عذراء في اليونانية فهي كلمة «بارثينوس» وهي تعني: عذراء- عذراء في عمر الزواج- امرأة شابة متزوجة- عذراء طاهرة (متى 1: 23، 25: 1 و7 و11، لوقا 1: 27، أعمال 21: 9، 1كورنثوس 7: 25 و28 و33، 2كورنثوس 11: 2) 
وقد ترجم مترجمو السبعينية (حوالى سنة 275 قبل الميلاد) كلمة «علماه» العبرية إلى «بارثينوس» اليونانية. فقد كان (اشعياء 7: 14) في مفهومهم يدل على أن المسيا سيولد من عذراء. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*اقنوم الكلمة*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 55: 10لأَنَّهُ كَمَا يَنْزِلُ الْمَطَرُ وَالثَّلْجُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى هُنَاكَ، بَلْ يُرْوِيَانِ الأَرْضَ وَيَجْعَلاَنِهَا تَلِدُ وَتُنْبِتُ وَتُعْطِي زَرْعًا لِلزَّارِعِ وَخُبْزًا لِلآكِلِ، 11هكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي. لاَ تَرْجعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً، بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ. 12لأَنَّكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ تَخْرُجُونَ وَبِسَلاَمٍ تُحْضَرُونَ. الْجِبَالُ وَالآكَامُ تُشِيدُ أَمَامَكُمْ تَرَنُّمًا، وَكُلُّ شَجَرِ الْحَقْلِ تُصَفِّقُ بِالأَيَادِي. 13عِوَضًا عَنِ الشَّوْكِ يَنْبُتُ سَرْوٌ، وَعِوَضًا عَنِ الْقَرِيسِ يَطْلَعُ آسٌ. وَيَكُونُ لِلرَّبِّ اسْمًا، عَلاَمَةً أَبَدِيَّةً لاَ تَنْقَطِعُ».

ارميا 33: 14«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ الْكَلِمَةَ الصَّالِحَةَ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهَا إِلَى بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَإِلَى بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا. 15فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَفِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أُنْبِتُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ الْبِرِّ، فَيُجْرِي عَدْلاً وَبِرًّا فِي الأَرْضِ. 16فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَخْلُصُ يَهُوذَا، وَتَسْكُنُ أُورُشَلِيمُ آمِنَةً، وَهذَا مَا تَتَسَمَّى بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا.


التحقيق
يوحنا 1: 1فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. 2هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. 3كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. 4فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ، 5وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ. 6كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا. 7هذَا جَاءَ لِلشَّهَادَةِ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ، لِكَيْ يُؤْمِنَ الْكُلُّ بِوَاسِطَتِهِ. 8لَمْ يَكُنْ هُوَ النُّورَ، بَلْ لِيَشْهَدَ لِلنُّورِ. 9كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِيًا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ. 10كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ. 11إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. 12وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ. 13اَلَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَيْسَ مِنْ دَمٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ جَسَدٍ، وَلاَ مِنْ مَشِيئَةِ رَجُل، بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ. 14وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*ابن الله*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 2: 7إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. 8اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ. 9تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ».10فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ. 11اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ، وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ. 12قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيل يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ

مزمور 80: 14يَا إِلهَ الْجُنُودِ، ارْجِعَنَّ. اطَّلِعْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَانْظُرْ وَتَعَهَّدْ هذِهِ الْكَرْمَةَ، 15وَالْغَرْسَ الَّذِي غَرَسَتْهُ يَمِينُكَ، وَالابْنَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتَهُ لِنَفْسِكَ. 16هِيَ مَحْرُوقَةٌ بِنَارٍ، مَقْطُوعَةٌ. مِنِ انْتِهَارِ وَجْهِكَ يَبِيدُونَ. 17لِتَكُنْ يَدُكَ عَلَى رَجُلِ يَمِينِكَ، وَعَلَى ابْنِ آدَمَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتَهُ لِنَفْسِكَ،

مزمور 89: 26هُوَ يَدْعُونِي: أَبِي أَنْتَ، إِلهِي وَصَخْرَةُ خَلاَصِي. 27أَنَا أَيْضًا أَجْعَلُهُ بِكْرًا، أَعْلَى مِنْ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ. 28إِلَى الدَّهْرِ أَحْفَظُ لَهُ رَحْمَتِي. وَعَهْدِي يُثَبَّتُ لَهُ. 29وَأَجْعَلُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ نَسْلَهُ، وَكُرْسِيَّهُ مِثْلَ أَيَّامِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 30إِنْ تَرَكَ بَنُوهُ شَرِيعَتِي وَلَمْ يَسْلُكُوا بِأَحْكَامِي، 31إِنْ نَقَضُوا فَرَائِضِي وَلَمْ يَحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ، 32أَفْتَقِدُ بِعَصًا مَعْصِيَتَهُمْ، وَبِضَرَبَاتٍ إِثْمَهُمْ. 33أَمَّا رَحْمَتِي فَلاَ أَنْزِعُهَا عَنْهُ، وَلاَ أَكْذِبُ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَمَانَتِي. 34لاَ أَنْقُضُ عَهْدِي، وَلاَ أُغَيِّرُ مَا خَرَجَ مِنْ شَفَتَيَّ.

امثال 30: 2إِنِّي أَبْلَدُ مِن كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَهْمُ إِنْسَانٍ، 3وَلَمْ أَتَعَلَّمِ الْحِكْمَةَ، وَلَمْ أَعْرِفْ مَعْرِفَةَ الْقُدُّوسِ. 4مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟

اشعياء 9: 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 7لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ، وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ، لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ، مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هذَا.

1اخبار 17: 11وَيَكُونُ مَتَى كَمَلَتْ أَيَّامُكَ لِتَذْهَبَ مَعَ آبَائِكَ، أَنِّي أُقِيمُ بَعْدَكَ نَسْلَكَ الَّذِي يَكُونُ مِنْ بَنِيكَ وَأُثَبِّتُ مَمْلَكَتَهُ. 12هُوَ يَبْنِي لِي بَيْتًا وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 13أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا، وَلاَ أَنْزِعُ رَحْمَتِي عَنْهُ كَمَا نَزَعْتُهَا عَنِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلَكَ. 14وَأُقِيمُهُ فِي بَيْتِي وَمَلَكُوتِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَيَكُونُ كُرْسِيُّهُ ثَابِتًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ».

هنا نجد تداخل بين النبوات .. ما بين المسيح من نسل داود وابن الله بالطبيعة وبين سليمان من نسل داود وابن اللهبالتبنى

2صموئيل 7: . 12مَتَى كَمُلَتْ أَيَّامُكَ وَاضْطَجَعْتَ مَعَ آبَائِكَ، أُقِيمُ بَعْدَكَ نَسْلَكَ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَحْشَائِكَ وَأُثَبِّتُ مَمْلَكَتَهُ. 13هُوَ يَبْنِي بَيْتًا لاسْمِي، وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّ مَمْلَكَتِهِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 14أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا. إِنْ تَعَوَّجَ أُؤَدِّبْهُ بِقَضِيبِ النَّاسِ وَبِضَرَبَاتِ بَنِي آدَمَ.

وقد بنى المسيح الهيكل الثالث وهو هيكل جسده وقد وضح المسيح ذلك (يوحنا 2: 18-22)


التحقيق
متى 3: 17وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً:« هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».

متى 16: 16فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!».

متى 17: 5وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً:«هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا».

يوحنا 1: 34وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ».

عبرانيين 1: 1اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ، 2كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ .....5لأَنَّهُ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ:«أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ»؟ وَأَيْضًا:«أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا»؟
رومية 1: 1بُولُسُ، عَبْدٌ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الْمَدْعُوُّ رَسُولاً، الْمُفْرَزُ لإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ، 2الَّذِي سَبَقَ فَوَعَدَ بِهِ بِأَنْبِيَائِهِ فِي الْكُتُبِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ، 3عَنِ ابْنِهِ. الَّذِي صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْجَسَدِ، 4وَتَعَيَّنَ ابْنَ اللهِ بِقُوَّةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ رُوحِ الْقَدَاسَةِ، بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ: يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ رَبِّنَا.
 
الاعتراف امام رئيس كهنة اليهود بان المسيح ابن الله
متى 26: 63وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟»؟» 64قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ».

ادركت الشيطاين ان المسيح ابن الله
مرقس 3: 11وَالأَرْوَاحُ النَّجِسَةُ حِينَمَا نَظَرَتْهُ خَرَّتْ لَهُ وَصَرَخَتْ قَائِلَةً:«إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ!».

ادرك الامم ان المسيح ابن الله
متى 27: 54وَأَمَّا قَائِدُ الْمِئَةِ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ يَحْرُسُونَ يَسُوعَ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا الزَّلْزَلَةَ وَمَا كَانَ، خَافُوا جِدًّا وَقَالُوا:«حَقًّا كَانَ هذَا ابْنَ اللهِ!».




كتب_ إ. ر. هنجستنبرج_ يقول: «إنه لمن الحقائق الثابتة التي لا شك فيها والتي يقرّ بها الجميع حتى من ينكرون أنه يشير للمسيح، أن اليهود الأقدمين كانوا جميعاً يعتبرون المزمور الثاني نبوة عن المسيا» . 
أُدخل الابن البكر إلى العالم عند التجسد (عبرانيين 1: 6) ولكنه أعلن أنه ابن الله الوحيد بقيامته من بين الأموات. ويعبِّر بولس عن هذا بقوله: «الذي صار من نسل داود حسب الجسد وتعيَّن ابن الله بقوة من جهة روح القداسة بالقيامة من الأموات» (رومية 1: 3 و4). ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*ابن الانسان*​ 
النبوة
دانيال 7: 13«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 14فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ

التحقيق
متى 9: 6وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:«قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»

مرقس 8: 31وَابْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ يَقُومُ.

مرقس 10: 33«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ،

مرقس 14: 61أَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا وَلَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟» 62فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ»


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*من نسل سام*​ 
النبوة
تكوين 9: 26وَقَالَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ سَامٍ. وَلْيَكُنْ كَنْعَانُ عَبْدًا لَهُمْ.

توضيح :
نوح النبى فقط حصر البركة فى سام دون حام ويافث ، وهؤلاء هم اولاد نوح الثلاثة الذين عمرت بهم الارض بعد الطوفان ، وسام هذا هو الذى اتى اليهود من نسله ومنهم جاء السيد المسيح حسب الجسد.

التحقيق
لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24.....36بْنِ قِينَانَ، بْنِ أَرْفَكْشَادَ، بْنِ سَامِ، بْنِ نُوحِ، بْنِ لاَمَكَ،


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*من نسل ابراهيم*​ 
النبوة
تكوين 18:18وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ يَكُونُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً وَقَوِيَّةً، وَيَتَبَارَكُ بِهِ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ؟

تكوين 22: 18وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي».


التحقيق
متى 1: 1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ:

غلاطية 3: 16وَأَمَّا الْمَوَاعِيدُ فَقِيلَتْ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَفِي نَسْلِهِ. لاَ يَقُولُ:«وَفِي الأَنْسَالِ» كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ، بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ:«وَفِي نَسْلِكَ» الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ.




وتتضح أهمية الأحداث التي وردت في تكوين 22: 18 من أنها المرة الوحيدة التي يقسم فيها الله بذاته في علاقته بالآباء. 
ويقول _ماثيو هنري_ في تفسيره لتكوين 22: 18: «ففي نسلك، أي في شخص بعينه من ذريتك (لأنه لا يتحدث عن كثيرين بل عن واحد كما يقول الرسول (غلاطية 3: 16) تتبارك جميع أمم الأرض أو يتبركون به كما يقول في إشعياء 65: 16»​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*من نسل اسحاق*​ 
النبوة
تكوين 17: 19فَقَالَ اللهُ: «بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَأَتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدًا أَبَدِيًّا لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ.

تكوين 21: 12فَقَالَ اللهُ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ: «لاَ يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الْغُلاَمِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا، لأَنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ.


التحقيق
متى 1: 1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ.

لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24.....34بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ، بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، بْنِ تَارَحَ، بْنِ نَاحُورَ




*كان لإبراهيم ابنان: إسحق وإسماعيل. وهنا يستبعد الله نصف نسل **إبراهيم**. *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*من نسل يعقوب*​ 
النبوة
عدد 24: 17أَرَاهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الآنَ. أُبْصِرُهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ قَرِيبًا. يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَيُحَطِّمُ طَرَفَيْ مُوآبَ، وَيُهْلِكُ كُلَّ بَنِي الْوَغَى.


التحقيق
متى 1: 1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ.

لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24.....34بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ، بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، بْنِ تَارَحَ، بْنِ نَاحُورَ


يقدم ترجوم يوناثان في شرحه لتكوين 11:35و12: «فقال له الرب أنا الله القدير. أثمر وأكثر شعب مقدس وجماعة أنبياء وكهنة سيخرجون من صلبك، كما يخرج من صلبك ملكان. والأرض التي أعطيتها لإبراهيم وإسحق لك أعطيها، ولنسلك من بعدك أعطى الأرض». 
ويقدم _ترجوم أونكيلوس_ عدد 24: 17 هكذا: «أراه وليس الآن، أنظره ولكن ليس قريباً. يبرز ملك من يعقوب، ويقوم المسيح من إسرائيل». 
ومن هاتين الترجمتين نرى أن اليهود رأوا أن هذه النبوة تشير إلى المسيا. وبالمثل فإن المدراش يعتبر هذا النص نبوة ميسيانية. ويقول _بول هاينش_: «في زمن الإمبراطور هادريان (132م) ثار اليهود ضد الاستعمار الروماني وأطلقوا على قائدهم اسم «باركوكبا» أي «ابن الكوكب» لأنهم ظنوا أن نبوة بلعام في (عدد 24: 17) تحققت في زعيم الثورة «باركوكبا» الذي سيخلصهم من الاستعمار الروماني». 
ويشير _هنجستبرج_ في كتابه «المسيا في العهد القديم» إلى أنه في هذا القائد كان اليهود الأقدمون يرون المسيا الذي يرتبط بشكل ما بداود. فهذه النبوة إما أن تكون عن المسيا أو أنها تشير في المقام الأول إلى داود، وفي هذه الحالة فإنها تشير إلى أن داود وكل ما حققه من انتصارات زمنية هو صورة نموذجية ترشدنا إلى المسيح وانتصاراته الروحية التي كان يرمي إليها النبي على نحو خاص ​ 

*وقد كان لإسحق ابنان هما **يعقوب وعيسو. وهنا يستبعد الله نصف نسل إسحق**.*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*المسيح من اسرائيل*​ 
النبوة
عدد 24: 17أَرَاهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الآنَ. أُبْصِرُهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ قَرِيبًا. يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَيُحَطِّمُ طَرَفَيْ مُوآبَ، وَيُهْلِكُ كُلَّ بَنِي الْوَغَى.

تثنية 18: 15«يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ.

للتوضيح : 
المسيح هو نبى ورسول وهو الله المتجسد ولا تعارض على الاطلاق ، وتم شرح هذا الامر فى مكانه ( ارجع لنبوة : المسيح نبياََ )


التحقيق
الاسرائيلى هو من جاء من نسل يعقوب ، وقد سمى الله يعقوب باسرائيل 
تكوين 32: 28فَقَالَ: «لاَ يُدْعَى اسْمُكَ فِي مَا بَعْدُ يَعْقُوبَ بَلْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، لأَنَّكَ جَاهَدْتَ مَعَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ وَقَدَرْتَ».

وقد شرحنا كيف ان المسيح هو من نسل يعقوب ( ارجع لنبوة : ابن يعقوب )
لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24.....34بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ، بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ، بْنِ تَارَحَ، بْنِ نَاحُورَ

وشرحنا ايضا ان المسيح هو من سبط يهوذا الاسرائيلى ( ارجع لنبوة : من سبط يهوذا )
رؤيا يوحنا 5: 5فَقَالَ لِي وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ:«لاَ تَبْكِ. هُوَذَا قَدْ غَلَبَ الأَسَدُ الَّذِي مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا، أَصْلُ دَاوُدَ، لِيَفْتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَيَفُكَّ خُتُومَهُ السَّبْعَةَ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*من سبط من الاسباط الاحدى عشر باستبعاد لاوى*​ 
النبوة
تثنية 18: 15«يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ.

توضيح : 
1- المسيح هو نبى ورسول وهو الله المتجسد ولا تعارض على الاطلاق ، وتم شرح هذا الامر فى مكانه ( نبوة : المسيح نبياََ )

2- كلمة (من وسطك) = (من اسرائيل) وهى موجودة بالنص ايضا فى ترجوم اونكيلوس والترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان ، كلمة (من اخوتك) = (من جميع الاسباط غير السبط الذى ينتمى له موسى اى سبط لاوى ) ، وهذا واضح من دراسة الكتاب المقدس .

*اولا :* مصطلح ( من اخوتك ) ليس جديد وانما تم ذكره مرتان فى نفس سياق النص .
فى نفس الاصحاح ( تثنية 18 ) فى اول ايتين (1لاَ يَكُونُ لِلْكَهَنَةِ اللاَّوِيِّينَ، كُلِّ سِبْطِ لاَوِي، قِسْمٌ وَلاَ نَصِيبٌ مَعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. يَأْكُلُونَ وَقَائِدَ الرَّبِّ وَنَصِيبَهُ. 2فَلاَ يَكُونُ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِ. الرَّبُّ هُوَ نَصِيبُهُ كَمَا قَالَ لَهُ.)
*ثانيا :* فى نفس الاصحاح ( 18 ) .. خطاب الرب مع موسى اساسا كان عن اللاويين وخاصة الكهنة ( راجع الاعداد من 1- 8 ) .. ثم يجئ العدد 15 (يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ.)وفيه وعد الرب بنبى من اسرائيل وحدد اكثر فقال من اخوتك اى من احد الاسباط الاخرى وليس من سبط لاوى المتوجه اليه بالكلام .
*ثالثا :* دائما ما يشير الرب عن العلاقة بين الاسباط بعلاقة الاخوة . ( تثنية 3: 18 ) ( قضاة 1: 3 ) ( قضاة 1: 17 ) ( قضاة 20: 23 ) ( قضاة 20: 28 ) ( قضاة 21: 6 ) ( 2صم 19: 41 ) ( 1مل 12: 24 ) ( 2اخ 11: 4 ) (عزرا 3: 9 ) ...


التحقيق
تحقق اذ لم يجئ المسيح من سبط لاوى وانما من سبط يهوذا احد الاسباط الاثنى عشر .
متى 1: 1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 3وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ.

لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24.....33بْنِ عَمِّينَادَابَ، بْنِ أَرَامَ، بْنِ حَصْرُونَ، بْنِ فَارِصَ، بْنِ يَهُوذَا، 

عبرانيين 7: 14فَإِنَّهُ وَاضِحٌ أَنَّ رَبَّنَا قَدْ طَلَعَ مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا، الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ عَنْهُ مُوسَى شَيْئًا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْكَهَنُوتِ.

رؤيا يوحنا 5: 5فَقَالَ لِي وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ:«لاَ تَبْكِ. هُوَذَا قَدْ غَلَبَ الأَسَدُ الَّذِي مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا، أَصْلُ دَاوُدَ، لِيَفْتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَيَفُكَّ خُتُومَهُ السَّبْعَةَ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*من سبط يهوذا*​ 
النبوة
تكوين 49: 10لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ.

ميخا 5: 2«أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».


التحقيق
متى 1: 1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 3وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ.

لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24.....33بْنِ عَمِّينَادَابَ، بْنِ أَرَامَ، بْنِ حَصْرُونَ، بْنِ فَارِصَ، بْنِ يَهُوذَا، 

عبرانيين 7: 14فَإِنَّهُ وَاضِحٌ أَنَّ رَبَّنَا قَدْ طَلَعَ مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا، الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَكَلَّمْ عَنْهُ مُوسَى شَيْئًا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْكَهَنُوتِ.

رؤيا يوحنا 5: 5فَقَالَ لِي وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ:«لاَ تَبْكِ. هُوَذَا قَدْ غَلَبَ الأَسَدُ الَّذِي مِنْ سِبْطِ يَهُوذَا، أَصْلُ دَاوُدَ، لِيَفْتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَيَفُكَّ خُتُومَهُ السَّبْعَةَ».




يقدم ترجوم يوناثان عن تكوين (49: 10 و11) ما يلي: «لن ينقطع الملوك والحكَّام من بيت يهوذا، ولا معلمو الشريعة من نسله، حتى يجيء الملك المسيا أصغر أبنائه، وبمعونته يجتمع الناس معاً. ما أعظم الملك المسيا الآتي من نسل يهوذا».
أما الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان فيقول في (تكوين 49: 11) «ما أكرم الملك المسيا الذي سيخرج من بيت يهوذا». 
*كان ليعقوب اثنا عشر ابناً، صار كل منهم سبطاً في الأمة العبرانية. وهنا يستبعد الله منهم إحدى عشر سبطاً. أما يوسف فلم يكن له سبط على اسمه، ولكن ابنيه إفرايم ومنسى كانا من رؤوس الأسباط. *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*من نسل يسَّى*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 11: 1وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ، 

اشعياء 11: 10وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ، إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ، وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْدًا.


التحقيق
متى 1: 1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 3وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ. 4وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ. 5وَسَلْمُونُ وَلَدَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ وَلَدَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ وَلَدَ يَسَّى. 6وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا.

لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24..... 32بْنِ يَسَّى، بْنِ عُوبِيدَ، بْنِ بُوعَزَ، بْنِ سَلْمُونَ، بْنِ نَحْشُونَ،




يقول ترجوم إشعياء: «يخرج ملك من نسل يسَّى، ومسيح من ذريته يقوم. وعليه يستقر روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب» .​ويعلق _ديلتش_ قائلاً: «من جذع يسَّى أي من بقية النسل الملكي الذي اندثر، يقوم غصن صغير يحل محل الجذع ويحمل التاج ويبدو الغصن في أوله ضعيفاً واهناً. وفي تحقيق النبوة تاريخياً يظهر حتى رنين الكلمات: فالغصن (ينبت Netzer) في أوله ضعيف واهن مثل يسوع الناصري Nazarene الفقير المحتقر» (متى 2: 23).


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*من نسل داود*​ 
النبوة
كلمة الله لداود النبى :
1اخبار 17: 11وَيَكُونُ مَتَى كَمَلَتْ أَيَّامُكَ لِتَذْهَبَ مَعَ آبَائِكَ، أَنِّي أُقِيمُ بَعْدَكَ نَسْلَكَ الَّذِي يَكُونُ مِنْ بَنِيكَ وَأُثَبِّتُ مَمْلَكَتَهُ. 12هُوَ يَبْنِي لِي بَيْتًا وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 13أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا، وَلاَ أَنْزِعُ رَحْمَتِي عَنْهُ كَمَا نَزَعْتُهَا عَنِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلَكَ. 14وَأُقِيمُهُ فِي بَيْتِي وَمَلَكُوتِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَيَكُونُ كُرْسِيُّهُ ثَابِتًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ».

2صموئيل 7: . 12مَتَى كَمُلَتْ أَيَّامُكَ وَاضْطَجَعْتَ مَعَ آبَائِكَ، أُقِيمُ بَعْدَكَ نَسْلَكَ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَحْشَائِكَ وَأُثَبِّتُ مَمْلَكَتَهُ. 13هُوَ يَبْنِي بَيْتًا لاسْمِي، وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّ مَمْلَكَتِهِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 

وقد بنى المسيح الهيكل الثالث وهو هيكل جسده وقد وضح المسيح ذلك (يوحنا 2: 18-22)

ارميا 23: 5«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ

ارميا 33: . 15فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَفِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أُنْبِتُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ الْبِرِّ، فَيُجْرِي عَدْلاً وَبِرًّا فِي الأَرْضِ.

كان معروف بين اليهود ان المسيح القادم هو من نسل داود ، وهذة هى شهادة اليهود عندما سألهم المسيح
متى 22: 41وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ 42قَائلاً:«مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ:«ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».


التحقيق
متى 1: 1كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ: 2إِبْراهِيمُ وَلَدَ إِسْحاقَ. وَإِسْحاقُ وَلَدَ يَعْقُوبَ. وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يَهُوذَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ. 3وَيَهُوذَا وَلَدَ فَارِصَ وَزَارَحَ مِنْ ثَامَارَ. وَفَارِصُ وَلَدَ حَصْرُونَ. وَحَصْرُونُ وَلَدَ أَرَامَ. 4وَأَرَامُ وَلَدَ عَمِّينَادَابَ. وَعَمِّينَادَابُ وَلَدَ نَحْشُونَ. وَنَحْشُونُ وَلَدَ سَلْمُونَ. 5وَسَلْمُونُ وَلَدَ بُوعَزَ مِنْ رَاحَابَ. وَبُوعَزُ وَلَدَ عُوبِيدَ مِنْ رَاعُوثَ. وَعُوبِيدُ وَلَدَ يَسَّى. 6وَيَسَّى وَلَدَ دَاوُدَ الْمَلِكَ. وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا.

لوقا 3: 23وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي، 24.....31بْنِ مَلَيَا، بْنِ مَيْنَانَ، بْنِ مَتَّاثَا، بْنِ نَاثَانَ، بْنِ دَاوُدَ،

بشهادة اليهود
متى 9: 27وَفِيمَا يَسُوعُ مُجْتَازٌ مِنْ هُنَاكَ، تَبِعَهُ أَعْمَيَانِ يَصْرَخَانِ وَيَقُولاَنِ:«ارْحَمْنَا يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ!».

متى 21: 9وَالْجُمُوعُ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا يَصْرَخُونَ قَائِلِينَ:«أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!».

مرقس 10: 47فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ، ابْتَدَأَ يَصْرُخُ وَيَقُولُ:«يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!»

بشهادة غير اليهود
متى 15: 22وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ كَنْعَانِيَّةٌ خَارِجَةٌ مِنْ تِلْكَ التُّخُومِ صَرَخَتْ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلَةً:«ارْحَمْنِي، يَا سَيِّدُ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ! اِبْنَتِي مَجْنُونَةٌ جِدًّا».

بشهادة الرسل
اعمال 13: 22ثُمَّ عَزَلَهُ وَأَقَامَ لَهُمْ دَاوُدَ مَلِكًا، الَّذِي شَهِدَ لَهُ أَيْضًا، إِذْ قَالَ: وَجَدْتُ دَاوُدَ بْنَ يَسَّى رَجُلاً حَسَبَ قَلْبِي، الَّذِي سَيَصْنَعُ كُلَّ مَشِيئَتِي. 23مِنْ نَسْلِ هذَا، حَسَبَ الْوَعْدِ، أَقَامَ اللهُ لإِسْرَائِيلَ مُخَلِّصًا، يَسُوعَ.

بشهادة المسيح نفسه
رؤيا يوحنا 22: 16«أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ».

كان معروفا ان المسيح الذى ينتظره اليهود هو من نسل داود .
ولاحظ هذا الجزء من حوار المسيح يسوع واليهود 
متى 22: 41وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ 42قَائلاً:«مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ:«ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».




ويحفل التلمود بالإشارات عن المسيا باعتباره «ابن داود». 
ويقول _درايفر_ عن 2صموئيل 17: 11 «يوضح ناثان النبي أن الوعد ليس لداود نفسه بل لنسله، وأن داود لن يبني بيت الرب، لكن الرب هو الذي سيبني بيت (عائلة) داود». 
وفي كتابه «_عالم موسى ميموندس_» يقدم _چاكوب مينكين_ وجهة نظر هذا العالم اليهودي: «إن في رفضه للأفكار الصوفية عن المسيا وأصله وعمله والقوات العجيبة الفائقة المنسوبة إليه، يؤكد ميموندس أنه ينبغي النظر إلى المسيا كبشر قابل للموت، لكنه يختلف عن باقي الناس في أنه سيكون أوفر حكمة وقوة وبهاء منهم. وينبغي أن يكون من نسل داود وينشغل مثله بدراسة التوراة وحفظ الشريعة». 
أما تعبير «ها أيام تأتي» فهو تعبير شائع يستخدم للإشارة إلى زمن مجيء المسيَّا (انظر إرميا 31: 27- 34). ​ 
*كان لدى يسَّى ثمانية**أبناء على الأقل (1صموئيل 16: 10و11) وهنا يستبعد الله سبعة منهم ويختار داود**.*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*من بيت لحم*​ 
النبوة
ميخا 5: 2«أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».​ 

التحقيق
متى 2: 1وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ​ 
متى 2: 4فَجَمَعَ كُلَّ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَتَبَةِ الشَّعْب، وَسَأَلَهُمْ:«أَيْنَ يُولَدُ الْمَسِيحُ؟» 5فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ. لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ بِالنَّبِيِّ: 6وَأَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ، أَرْضَ يَهُوذَا لَسْتِ الصُّغْرَى بَيْنَ رُؤَسَاءِ يَهُوذَا، لأَنْ مِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ مُدَبِّرٌ يَرْعَى شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ».​ 
لوقا 2: 4فَصَعِدَ يُوسُفُ أَيْضًا مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ النَّاصِرَةِ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، إِلَى مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ الَّتِي تُدْعَى بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ، لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ، 5لِيُكْتَتَبَ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتِهِ الْمَخْطُوبَةِ وَهِيَ حُبْلَى. 6وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا هُنَاكَ تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُهَا لِتَلِدَ.​ 
اية تدل على فهم اليهود للنبوة تماما وعلمهم بأن المسيح سيكون من بيت لحم
يوحنا 7: 42أَلَمْ يَقُلِ الْكِتَابُ إِنَّهُ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ، وَمِنْ بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ ،الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَ دَاوُدُ فِيهَا، يَأْتِي الْمَسِيحُ؟»​ 



في (متى 2: 6) نرى أن كتبة اليهود أفادوا هيرودس عن ولادة يسوع في بيت لحم، وهم متأكدون، فقد كان اليهود يعلمون أن المسيا سيولد هناك (يوحنا 7: 42). وكانوا يعلمون أن بيت لحم، ومعناها بيت الخبز، ستكون مكان ميلاد المسيح خبز الحياة.​ 
*وها هو الله يستبعد كل مدن العالم إلا واحدة لتكون مكان ميلاد ابنه المتجسد إلى العالم.*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

من الناصرة

النبوة
اشعياء 11: 1وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ،

كلمة غصن التى جاءت فى سفر اشعياء هى عبرياَ ( اللغة الاصلية للعهد القديم ) جاءت هكذا (נצר) وتنطق ( نتصر ) .

النبوة السابقة حددت بوضوح ان احد اجداد المسيا القادم هو يسّى ، من اجل هذا قال (جذع يسّى) وقوله (يسّى) ينبّه ذهننا للتو الى بيت لحم . والجذع الذى هو قريب من الارض ، يشير الى الاصل او مكان الولادة
مم لا شك فيه ان هناك سببا خاص جعل اشعياء النبى يستعمل الكلمة (נצר نتصر) بدلا من (צמח تسماه) والتى تم استخدامها فى ايات اخرى ، وهنا سنكتشف دقة الوحى الالهى على لسان اشعياء النبى

اشعياء 4: 2فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ غُصْنُ الرَّبِّ بَهَاءً وَمَجْدًا، وَثَمَرُ الأَرْضِ فَخْرًا وَزِينَةً لِلنَّاجِينَ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.

زكريا 3: 8فَاسْمَعْ يَا يَهُوشَعُ الْكَاهِنُ الْعَظِيمُ أَنْتَ وَرُفَقَاؤُكَ الْجَالِسُونَ أَمَامَكَ، لأَنَّهُمْ رِجَالُ آيَةٍ، لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا آتِي بِعَبْدِي «الْغُصْنِ».


زكريا 6: 12وَكَلِّمْهُ قَائِلاً: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: هُوَذَا الرَّجُلُ «الْغُصْنُ» اسْمُهُ. وَمِنْ مَكَانِهِ يَنْبُتُ وَيَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ.

ارميا 33: 15فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَفِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أُنْبِتُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ الْبِرِّ، فَيُجْرِي عَدْلاً وَبِرًّا فِي الأَرْضِ.

بحسب نبوة زكريا فالغصن سيكون اسمه.


التحقيق
سّمى يسوع بالناصرى 
متى 2: 23وَأَتَى وَسَكَنَ فِي مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا نَاصِرَةُ، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ:«إِنَّهُ سَيُدْعَى نَاصِرِيًّا»

مرقس 10: 47فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ، ابْتَدَأَ يَصْرُخُ وَيَقُولُ:«يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!»

كلمة ناصرة عبريا هى (נצרת) ونطقها عبريا هى (نتصرت) وهى تتكون من مقطعين (נצר) وهى تعنى غصن + (ת) وهى تاء التأنيث العبرية ، اى ان مدينة الناصرة تعنى مدينة الغصنة (غصن مؤنث) ويرجع ذلك لان المدينة كانت منفردة وعلى جبل عالى فى الجليل (لوقا 4: 29)
لذا فنبوة دانيال قد تحققت ، اذ جاء المسيح من مدينة الناصرة ومعناها مدينة الغصن (متى 2: 23)

وحيث ان المسيح يسوع عاش بالناصرة بداية عمره ، اصبح اسمه يسوع الناصرى كما جاء فى (مرقس 10: 47)
مرقس 10: 47فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ، ابْتَدَأَ يَصْرُخُ وَيَقُولُ:«يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!»

كلمة ناصرى بالعبرية هى (נצרי) ونطقها عبريا هى (نتصرى)  وهى تتكون من جزئين
(נצר) اى غصن ، (י) وهى للنسب مثل ــى فى كلمة ( مصرى او مسيحـى  ) وليست جزء من اصل الكلمة .

اى ان يسوع الناصرى تعنى حرفيا : يسوع الغصنى او يسوع الذى ينتمى لمدينة الغصن .
وبهذا فإن نبوة (زكريا 6: 12) القائلة  ]الْغُصْنُ اسْمُهُ[  ، قد تحققت حرفيا كما جاء فى (مرقس 10: 47) وغيره من الشواهد







​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيُدعى اسمه قبل ولادته *​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 49: 1اِسْمَعِي لِي أَيَّتُهَا الْجَزَائِرُ، وَاصْغَوْا أَيُّهَا الأُمَمُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ:الرَّبُّ مِنَ الْبَطْنِ دَعَانِي. مِنْ أَحْشَاءِ أُمِّي ذَكَرَ اسْمِي،


التحقيق
متى 1: 20وَلكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ».

لوقا 1: 26وَفِي الشَّهْرِ السَّادِسِ أُرْسِلَ جِبْرَائِيلُ الْمَلاَكُ مِنَ اللهِ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ اسْمُهَا نَاصِرَةُ، 27إِلَى عَذْرَاءَ مَخْطُوبَةٍ لِرَجُل مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ. وَاسْمُ الْعَذْرَاءِ مَرْيَمُ. 28فَدَخَلَ إِلَيْهَا الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ:«سَلاَمٌ لَكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمُنْعَمُ عَلَيْهَا! اَلرَّبُّ مَعَكِ. مُبَارَكَةٌ أَنْتِ فِي النِّسَاءِ». 29فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ اضْطَرَبَتْ مِنْ كَلاَمِهِ، وَفَكَّرَتْ:«مَا عَسَى أَنْ تَكُونَ هذِهِ التَّحِيَّةُ!» 30فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 31وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 32هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، 33وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*اسمه سيكون يسوع*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 49: 6فَقَالَ: «قَلِيلٌ أَنْ تَكُونَ لِي عَبْدًا لإِقَامَةِ أَسْبَاطِ يَعْقُوبَ، وَرَدِّ مَحْفُوظِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ نُورًا لِلأُمَمِ لِتَكُونَ خَلاَصِي (ישׁועתי – يشوعتى ) إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ».

كلمة يشوع (ישׁוע) ، تعنى يخلص ، ولذا فكلمة الخلاص ومشتقاتها تجئ من الاصل (يشوع)
كثيرا ما اشار الروح القدس على لسان الانبياء بان الرب قد صار خلاصا (خروج 15: 2) (اشعياء 12: 2) ، وبالرجوع لارميا النبى نجد ان المسيح القادم سيدعى بالرب (ارميا 23: 5-6) وبهذا فما قاله الانبياء السابقين عن كون الرب صار خلاصا ، هى نبوة عن ان المسيح الرب سيخلص(يشوع) وهو الاسم الذى سُمّى به المسيح 

خروج 15: 2الرَّبُّ قُوَّتِي وَنَشِيدِي، وَقَدْ صَارَ خَلاَصِي (ישׁועה - يشوعه) هذَا إِلهِي فَأُمَجِّدُهُ، إِلهُ أَبِي فَأُرَفِّعُهُ.

اشعياء 12: 2هُوَذَا اللهُ خَلاَصِي (ישׁועתי – يشوعتى ) فَأَطْمَئِنُّ وَلاَ أَرْتَعِبُ، لأَنَّ يَاهَ يَهْوَهَ قُوَّتِي وَتَرْنِيمَتِي وَقَدْ صَارَ لِي خَلاَصًا(ישׁועה - يشوعه) ».

اشعياء 45: 21أَخْبِرُوا. قَدِّمُوا. وَلْيَتَشَاوَرُوا مَعًا. مَنْ أَعْلَمَ بِهذِهِ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، أَخْبَرَ بِهَا مُنْذُ زَمَانٍ؟ أَلَيْسَ أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلاَ إِلهَ آخَرَ غَيْرِي؟ إِلهٌ بَارٌّ وَمُخَلِّصٌ. لَيْسَ سِوَايَ.


التحقيق
متى 1: 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ».
وجاءت فى الترجمة العبرية للعهد الجديد 
והיא ילדת בן וקראת את שמו ישוע כי הוא יושיע את עמו מעונותיהם׃

لا يقتصر الامر فى تلك النقطة على مجموعة نبوات تقول ان المسيح الرب سيكون ( يشوع )
ولكن الامر اكبر من هذا ، فالله وضح ايضا بالرموز ، سأذكر مثل واحد فقط .
موسى النبى الذى اخرج شعبه من مصر وقادهم فى البرية لاربعين سنة بهدف الوصول لارض الموعد ، اخطأ امام الله فى شكه وحرمه الله من دخول ارض كنعان ، وقال لموسى ان تلميذه (يشوع بن نون) هو الذى سيدخلهم ارض الموعد ( ارض كنعان ) ويقسم الارض للشعب . (تثنية 1: 37-38)
يشوع بن نون رمزاً للمسيح يشوع ، الذى جاء ليدخلنا الى ارض الموعد الحقيقى ( ملكوت السموات )


----------



## !ابن الملك! (12 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيدعى المسيح*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 45: 7أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ.

اشعياء 61: 1رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ، وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ.

دانيال 9: 24سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ..... َلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ. 25فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبِنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعًا ..... 26وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ ..... 

وقد فهم اليهود جيدا ان المخلص القادم سيدعى المسيح ، لذا ففى الترجومات الارامية -والتى تمثل فهم اليهود لنصوص العهد القديم- 
نجد ان *اليهود فى كتاباتهم وتعليقهم على النبوات* التى تشير للمسيح فهم *ذكروا اسم المسيح صراحة* (מְשִיחָא) ، اذ هم علموا ان هذة الايات ستتحقق فيه . وسأعرض هنا *بعض الشواهد الهامة لبعض الاسفار.*

(تكوين 49: 10) ، (اشعياء 11: 1) ، (اشعياء 16: 5) ، (اشعياء 43: 10) ، (ارميا 23: 5) ، (ارميا 30: 9) ، (ارميا 33: 15) ، (هوشع 3: 5) ، (ميخا 4: 8) ، (ميخا 5: 2) ، (زكريا 3: 8) ، (زكريا 6: 12) ، (زكريا 10: 4)


التحقيق
لوقا 2: 11أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.

يوحنا 1: 40كَانَ أَنْدَرَاوُسُ أَخُو سِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الاثْنَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ سَمِعَا يُوحَنَّا وَتَبِعَاهُ. 41هذَا وَجَدَ أَوَّلاً أَخَاهُ سِمْعَانَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ:«قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَسِيَّا» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ:الْمَسِيحُ. 42فَجَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى يَسُوعَ. فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ سِمْعَانُ بْنُ يُونَا. أَنْتَ تُدْعَى صَفَا» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: بُطْرُسُ.

يوحنا 4: 25قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ:«أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا، الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ، يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ». 26قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ».

يوحنا 4: 41فَآمَنَ بِهِ أَكْثَرُ جِدًّا بِسَبَبِ كَلاَمِهِ. 42وَقَالُوا لِلْمَرْأَةِ:«إِنَّنَا لَسْنَا بَعْدُ بِسَبَبِ كَلاَمِكِ نُؤْمِنُ، لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ قَدْ سَمِعْنَا وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ الْمَسِيحُ مُخَلِّصُ الْعَالَمِ».

يوحنا 11: 27قَالَتْ لَهُ:«نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ، الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

من الناصرة

النبوة
اشعياء 11: 1وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ،

كلمة غصن التى جاءت فى سفر اشعياء هى عبرياَ ( اللغة الاصلية للعهد القديم ) جاءت هكذا (נצר) وتنطق ( نتصر ) .

النبوة السابقة حددت بوضوح ان احد اجداد المسيا القادم هو يسّى ، من اجل هذا قال (جذع يسّى) وقوله (يسّى) ينبّه ذهننا للتو الى بيت لحم . والجذع الذى هو قريب من الارض ، يشير الى الاصل او مكان الولادة
مم لا شك فيه ان هناك سببا خاص جعل اشعياء النبى يستعمل الكلمة (נצר نتصر) بدلا من (צמח تسماه) والتى تم استخدامها فى ايات اخرى ، وهنا سنكتشف دقة الوحى الالهى على لسان اشعياء النبى

اشعياء 4: 2فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَكُونُ غُصْنُ الرَّبِّ بَهَاءً وَمَجْدًا، وَثَمَرُ الأَرْضِ فَخْرًا وَزِينَةً لِلنَّاجِينَ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ.

زكريا 3: 8فَاسْمَعْ يَا يَهُوشَعُ الْكَاهِنُ الْعَظِيمُ أَنْتَ وَرُفَقَاؤُكَ الْجَالِسُونَ أَمَامَكَ، لأَنَّهُمْ رِجَالُ آيَةٍ، لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا آتِي بِعَبْدِي «الْغُصْنِ».


زكريا 6: 12وَكَلِّمْهُ قَائِلاً: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: هُوَذَا الرَّجُلُ «الْغُصْنُ» اسْمُهُ. وَمِنْ مَكَانِهِ يَنْبُتُ وَيَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ.

ارميا 33: 15فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ وَفِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ أُنْبِتُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ الْبِرِّ، فَيُجْرِي عَدْلاً وَبِرًّا فِي الأَرْضِ.

بحسب نبوة زكريا فالغصن سيكون اسمه.


التحقيق
سّمى يسوع بالناصرى 
متى 2: 23وَأَتَى وَسَكَنَ فِي مَدِينَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا نَاصِرَةُ، لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ:«إِنَّهُ سَيُدْعَى نَاصِرِيًّا»

مرقس 10: 47فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ، ابْتَدَأَ يَصْرُخُ وَيَقُولُ:«يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!»

كلمة ناصرة عبريا هى (נצרת) ونطقها عبريا هى (نتصرت) وهى تتكون من مقطعين (נצר) وهى تعنى غصن + (ת) وهى تاء التأنيث العبرية ، اى ان مدينة الناصرة تعنى مدينة الغصنة (غصن مؤنث) ويرجع ذلك لان المدينة كانت منفردة وعلى جبل عالى فى الجليل (لوقا 4: 29)
لذا فنبوة دانيال قد تحققت ، اذ جاء المسيح من مدينة الناصرة ومعناها مدينة الغصن (متى 2: 23)

وحيث ان المسيح يسوع عاش بالناصرة بداية عمره ، اصبح اسمه يسوع الناصرى كما جاء فى (مرقس 10: 47)
مرقس 10: 47فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ أَنَّهُ يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ، ابْتَدَأَ يَصْرُخُ وَيَقُولُ:«يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، ارْحَمْنِي!»

كلمة ناصرى بالعبرية هى (נצרי) ونطقها عبريا هى (نتصرى)  وهى تتكون من جزئين
(נצר) اى غصن ، (י) وهى للنسب مثل ــى فى كلمة ( مصرى او مسيحـى  ) وليست جزء من اصل الكلمة .

اى ان يسوع الناصرى تعنى حرفيا : يسوع الغصنى او يسوع الذى ينتمى لمدينة الغصن .
وبهذا فإن نبوة (زكريا 6: 12) القائلة  ]الْغُصْنُ اسْمُهُ[  ، قد تحققت حرفيا كما جاء فى (مرقس 10: 47) وغيره من الشواهد







​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيدعى الهاً*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 9: 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.

اشعياء 7: 14وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».
عمانوئيل = (עמנו אל) وتعنى الله معنا

مزمور 45: 2أَنْتَ أَبْرَعُ جَمَالاً مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. انْسَكَبَتِ النِّعْمَةُ عَلَى شَفَتَيْكَ، لِذلِكَ بَارَكَكَ اللهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 3تَقَلَّدْ سَيْفَكَ عَلَى فَخْذِكَ أَيُّهَا الْجَبَّارُ، جَلاَلَكَ وَبَهَاءَكَ. 4وَبِجَلاَلِكَ اقْتَحِمِ. ارْكَبْ. مِنْ أَجْلِ الْحَقِّ وَالدَّعَةِ وَالْبِرِّ، فَتُرِيَكَ يَمِينُكَ مَخَاوِفَ. 5نَبْلُكَ الْمَسْنُونَةُ فِي قَلْبِ أَعْدَاءِ الْمَلِكِ. شُعُوبٌ تَحْتَكَ يَسْقُطُونَ. 6كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 20: 28أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ (للمسيح) :«رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».

1تيموثاوس 3: 16وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.

عبرانيين 1: 1اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ، 2كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ، 3الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي، ..... 8وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ:«كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيدعى الرب*​ 
النبوة
ارميا 23: 5«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ. 6فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا، وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِنًا، وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا.

مزمور 110: 1قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ». 2يُرْسِلُ الرَّبُّ قَضِيبَ عِزِّكَ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ. تَسَلَّطْ فِي وَسَطِ أَعْدَائِكَ.
وجاءت فى الترجمة السبعينية (القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد) بهذا الشكل :

Τῷ Δαυιδ ψαλμός. Εἶπεν ὁ κύριος τῷ κυρίῳ μου Κάθου ἐκ δεξιῶν μου, ἕως ἂν θῶ τοὺς ἐχθρούς σου ὑποπόδιον τῶν ποδῶν σου.​ 

وعرف اليهود ان المسيح هو المقصود من تلك الاية ، لاحظ هذا الحوار بين المسيح وبين اليهود
متى 22: 41وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ 42قَائلاً:«مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ:«ابْنُ دَاوُدَ». 43قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً: 44قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ. 45فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟» 46فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.


التحقيق
لوقا 2: 11أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.

متى 21: 2قَائِلاً لَهُمَا:«اِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا، فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَانًا مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشًا مَعَهَا، فَحُّلاَهُمَا وَأْتِيَاني بِهِمَا. 3وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا».

لوقا 6: 46«وَلِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ، وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟

وكان التلاميذ يدعون المسيح دائما بالرب ، وغيرهم من التابعين .
(متى 17: 4) (متى 18: 21) (لوقا 5: 8) (لوقا 9: 54) (لوقا 10: 17) (لوقا 10: 40) (لوقا 11: 1) (لوقا 19: 8) .. الخ .



في مدراش تهليم عن المزامير (200- 500م)، في تفسيره لـ (مزمور 21: 1) يقول: «الله يدعو الملك المسيا باسمه هو. لكن ما هو اسمه؟ الإجابة: الرب (يهوه) رجل الحرب» (خروج 15: 3).
وفي مصدر يهودي آخر، _إيكاراباتي_ (200- 500م) «المراثي في شرح التوراة واللفائف الخمس» نقرأ في تعليق على (مراثي 1: 16) : «ما هو اسم المسيا؟ يقول أبا بن كاهانا (200- 300م): اسمه يهوه كما نقرأ في (إرميا 23: 6) «وهذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب (يهوه)...».
وقال الرب لربي أو قال يهوه لربي (أدوناي)- أي أنه رب داود، ليس فقط شخصياً، ولكن أيضاً بصفته ممثلاً لشعب إسرائيل الحقيقي والروحي. وإذ يخاطبه كرب لإسرائيل والكنيسة، يقتبس المسيح قوله كما يرد في ثلاثة أناجيل قائلاً إن داود يدعوه رباً وليس ربه.​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيدعى عمانوئيل*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 7: 14وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».
عمانوئيل = (עמנו אל) وتعنى الله معنا


التحقيق
متى 1: 20وَلكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 22وَهذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ:23«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللهُ مَعَنَا.

لوقا 7: 16فَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ خَوْفٌ، وَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ قَائِلِينَ:«قَدْ قَامَ فِينَا نَبِيٌّ عَظِيمٌ، وَافْتَقَدَ اللهُ شَعْبَهُ».
كلمة افتقد جاءت فى اليونانى هكذا (*ἐπισκέπτομαι**) **و*الترجمة العربية الادق لهذة الكلمة هى (زار) كما جاءت هذة الكلمة قبل ذلك فى (متى 25: 43) ،

لوقا 7: 16 (ترجمة كينج جيمس)
And there came a fear on all: and they glorified God, saying, That a great prophet is risen up among us; and, That God hath visited his people​ 



في ترجمة (إشعياء 7: 14) يقول ترجوم إشعياء: «لذلك يعطيكم الرب نفسه آية ها العذراء تحبل بطفل وتلد ابناً وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل». (Stenning, TI, 24) 
ويقول _دليتش_ تعليقاً على (اشعياء 9: 6) «إن (إيل) الموجودة في آخر الاسم (عمانوئيل) هو اسم الله، كما يورده إشعياء دائماً في نبواته. والنبي واعٍ تماماً للمقابلة بين إيل وبين أدم كما في (اشعياء 31: 3). 
(قارن هذا مع هوشع 11: 9) (Delitzsch, BCPI, 252) ​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيدعى الاول والآخر*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 48: 12«اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، 13وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ، وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعًا. 14اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ، وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ. 15أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ. 16تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.

اشعياء 44: 6هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفَادِيهِ، رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: «أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، وَلاَ إِلهَ غَيْرِي.
من النص السابق يمكن ان نستنتج بسهولة ان قائله هو اقنوم الابن ( اقنوم الكلمة ) ،
اذ ان الانبياء اعلنوا ان المسيح القادم هو ملك اسرائيل (زكريا 9: 9) ، وهو فادى اسرائيل (اشعياء 59: 20)


التحقيق
رؤيا يوحنا 1: 17فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي:«لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، 18وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتًا، وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ! آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ.

رؤيا يوحنا 2: 8وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا:«هذَا يَقُولُهُ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، الَّذِي كَانَ مَيْتًا فَعَاشَ:

رؤيا يوحنا 22: 12«وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ. 13أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ» ..... 16«أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يجئ قبل ان يزول الصولجان من يد يهوذا، ويزول بعد مجيئه*​ 
النبوة
تكوين 49: 10لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ.

شيلون = المسيح
يقول ترجوم أونكيلوس Targum Onkelos أن " انتقال الحكم من يهوذا لن يتوقف من بيت يهوذا ولا الكاتب من أبناء أبنائهم حتّي يأتي المسيّا ".

وجاء فى سيودو يوناثان Pseudo Jonathan " الملك والحكام لن يتوقفوا من بيت يهوذا.... حتّي يأتي الملك المسيّا".

ويقول ترجوم Yerushalymi " لن يتوقف الملوك من بيت يهوذا... حتّي مجئ الملك المسيّا... الذي ستخضع له كل سيادات الأرض"

وجاء فى التلمود البابليّ (Sanhedrin 98b)؛ قال Johanan " لقد خُلق العالم لأجل المسيّا، فما هو اسم المسيّا؟ تقوم مدرسة الرابّي شيلا (Rabbi Shila) اسمه شيلوه لأنه مكتوب " حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ ".

ويقول رابّي راشي RaShi إلى أن يأتي المسيا، الذي سيُعْطَى له كل الملك، فأنَّ كلّ الشعوب ستترجّي قدومه .

ويقول مدراش راباه 97 Midrash Rabbah في تعليقه علي هذه النبوّة [ المسيا الملك سيأتي من سبط يهوذا كما هو مكتوب في (إشعياء 11: 10): " وَيَكُونُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْداً ". وكما جاء سليمان من سبط يهوذا، الذي بنى الهيكل الأول، وزربابل الذي بني الهيكل الثاني، هكذا سيجئ المسيّا الملك من سبط يهوذا ليُعيد بناء الهيكل، هذا المسيّا كُتب عنه في (مزمور89: 34-37) "لاَ أَنْقُضُ عَهْدِي وَلاَ أُغَيِّرُ مَا خَرَجَ مِنْ شَفَتَيَّ. مَرَّةً حَلَفْتُ بِقُدْسِي أَنِّي لاَ أَكْذِبُ لِدَاوُدَ. نَسْلُهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ يَكُونُ وَكُرْسِيُّهُ كَالشَّمْسِ أَمَامِي. مِثْلَ الْقَمَرِ يُثَبَّتُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. وَالشَّاهِدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ أَمِين" ].

توضيح :
معنى هذا فإنَّ الهويَّة السبطية وصولجان سبط يهوذا لن يزولا من يهوذا إلا بعد مجيء المسيح المنتظر، شيلوه، أي يأتي المسيا، شيلوه، أولاً ثمّ يلي مجيئه زوال الحكم من يهوذا. ولم يكن سبط يهوذا مجرّد سبط من الأسباط الإثني عشر فحسب إنما صار اسمًا للمملكة الجنوبية، مملكة يهوذا، عند انقسام إسرائيل إلي مملكتين بعد وفاة سليمان الحكيم والملك، والتي إتخذ اليهود، كلّ بني إسرائيل، منها أسمهم "يهود" من "يهوذا".
ولذا فالتفسير الدقيق للنبوة هو؛ أنَّ الهوية القومية ليهوذا كسبط وكمملكة والتي تتضمن الحق في تطبيق الشريعة الموسويه وتوقيع العقوبات الكبرى، ومنها حكم الموت، على الشعب، كما هو مكتوب في شريعة موسى، لن تزول من مملكة يهوذا، اليهود، ولا المشرع من بين رجليه إلا بعد أن يأتي شيلوه أي المسيح (المسيا) وله يكون خضوع شعوب.
كما تؤكّد هذه النبوّة على أن شيلوه أو المسيا سيأتي قبل أن يُحصر الحق في تطبيق الشريعة الموسوية بما فيها توقيع العقوبات الكبري القومية ليهوذا مباشرة.


التحقيق
يسجل لنا التاريخ الكتابي أنَّ مملكة يهوذا فقدت سلطانها القومي لمدة 70 سنة أثناء السبي البابلي (من سنة 606 إلى 537 ق م)، ولكنها احتفظت بالعصا السبطية أو الهويّة القوميّة، ولم يزول القضيب من يهوذا أثناء السبي في بابل. فقد ظلّ اليهود يحتفظون بقضائهم وسلطانهم القضائي وتطبيق شريعتهم على شعبهم حتّى وهم في السبي.(1)
وفي خلال القرون الخمسة السابقة للميلاد وقع اليهود تحت نير الإمبراطوريات الفارسية واليونانية والرومانية، مثلهم مثل بقية بلاد الشرق الأوسط، ولكنهم ظلّوا محتفظين بهويّتهم السبطيّة وحقهم في تطبيق شريعتهم، بما فيها توقيع عقوبة الموت حتى سنة 6-7ميلادية، كما يسجّل المؤرخ والكاهن والعلامة اليهوديّ يوسيفوس المعاصر لتلاميذ المسيح (36-100 م) في كتاباته، فبعد موت هيرودس الكبير سنة 4 ق م ملك عرش اليهودية بدلاً عنه أبنه أرخيلاوس من قبل أغسطس قيصر، ولكن اليهود لم يقبلوه مطلقًا فعُزل من وظيفته سنة 6 أو7 ميلادية ونُفي إلى فيّنا بالغال ولم يحل محله أي ملك يهودي بل تحوّلت اليهوديّة في هذا التاريخ إلى ولاية رومانيّة وحكمها أول والى رومانى اسمه كوبونيوس Coponius من قبل الإمبراطور الروماني أغسطس قيصر ويقول يوسفوس المؤرخ "وانحصرت منطقة أرخيلاوس إلى ولاية رومانية وأُرْسل كوبونيوس كوالي روماني وقد وضع الإمبراطور في يديه سلطان الحياة والموت" (2)
ويؤكد هذا ايضا ليمان (Augustin Leman) فى كتابه «يسوع أمام مجمع السنهدريم» اذ يقول «تقلُّصت السلطة القضائية لمجمع السنهدريم قبل محاكمة المسيح بثلاثة وعشرين عاماً»، ومن هذا الوقت لم يصبح لمجمع السنهدريم حق إصدار أحكام الإعدام. (قبل المسيح بـ 23 عام اى عام 7 ميلاديا لان المسيح صلب ومات فى اوائل ابريل 30 ميلاديا )​ 
ومنذ ذلك التاريخ " كان الوالي (الروماني) هو الممثل المباشر لقيصر ومسئولاً عن حكم الولاية... وكان هو أيضًا الحاكم المحليّ والقاضي. وكان رئيس الكهنة تابعًا له ومسئولاً أمامه عن سلوك اليهود. وكان للوالي حق تعيين رئيس الكهنة كما كان يحق له عزله. وخلال عصر الولاة استمرّ اليهود خاضعين لقادتهم كما استمرّت المحاكم اليهوديّة المسماه بالسنهدريم تؤدّي أعمالها. ولكن دائمًا تحت سيطرة الوالي الذي جرّد هذه المحاكم من سلطة الحكم علي شخص بالإعدام" (3)
ويقول المؤرخ _تاسيتوس_: «احتفظ الرومان لأنفسهم بحق استعمال السيف، وتركوا كل ما عدا ذلك». ​والمؤرخ اليهودي يوسيفوس هذه الحادثة التي تؤكّد أنَّ السنهدريم لم يكن له، في وجود الوالي الروماني، سلطة أنْ يحكم على أحد بالموت

كما سجّل التلمود ردّ فعل اليهود وحزنهم لتأكّدهم من زوال الهويّة السبطيّة من يهوذا واعتقادهم أنَّ المسيّا لم يأتِ بعد، يقول ليمان(Augustin Leman) في كتابه " يسوع أمام السنهدريم مسجّلاً قول الرّابّيّ راشمان ((Rabbi Rashman " عندما وجد أعضاء السنهدريم أنفسهم محرومين من حقهم على الحياة والموت تملّكهم رعب عام وغطوا رؤوسهم بالمسوح صائحين: ويل لنا لأن القضيب (الصولجان) زال من يهوذا ولم يأتِ المسيّا" (4). كانوا يصيحون في يأس وحزن في أورشليم بينما كان المسيّا، شيلوه، الذي له القضيب والصولجان ينموا في مدينة الناصرة، يسوع الناصري.

وقد زال الحكم والصولجان من يهوذا نهائيّا بل وزالت اليهودية نفسها سنة 70م عندما دمّر الرومان أورشليم وطردوا اليهود عن الأرض فتشتتوا في العالم، وأكمل الرومان هذا الدمار والشتات سنة 132م وتغيّر اسم أورشليم إلى إيلياء.

 (1)Chuck Missler, The Creator Beyond Time and Space, Until Shiloh Come.
(2) Jos. Jewish Wars2: 8.
(3) عن كتاب " محاكمة يسوع المسيح" للفقيه الإنجليزي فرنك ج باول ترجمة إبراهيم سلامة. ص33.
(4) Chuck Misster, Until Shiloh Come & Jerusalem Talmode, Sanhedrie, filio 24. ​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يجئ بعد 483 سنة من قرار اعادة بناء اورشليم ، يجئ بعد 434 من الترميم الفعلى لاورشليم .*​

النبوة
دانيال 9: 24سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ. 25فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبِنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعًا، يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ الأَزْمِنَةِ. 26وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا. 27وَيُثَبِّتُ عَهْدًا مَعَ كَثِيرِينَ فِي أُسْبُوعٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَفِي وَسَطِ الأُسْبُوعِ يُبَطِّلُ الذَّبِيحَةَ وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ، وَعَلَى جَنَاحِ الأَرْجَاسِ مُخَرَّبٌ حَتَّى يَتِمَّ وَيُصَبَّ الْمَقْضِيُّ عَلَى الْمُخَرِّبِ»


التحقيق
أولا: المقصود بأسبوع هنااسبوع من السنين وليس اسبوع من الأيام , لأن دانيال حين كان يقصد أسبوع من الأيام كان يذكر ذلك صراحة كقوله :" فى تلك الأيام أنا دانيال كنت نائحاً ثلاثة أسابيع أيام". (دانيال 10: 2)

ثانيا: سبعون أسبوعا = 70 × 7 = 490 سنة .

وقد قسمها دانيال الى ثلاث مراحل:
1- سبعة اسابيع = 7 × 7 = 49 سنة
2- اثنان وستون اسبوع = 62 × 7 = 434 سنة
3-الاسبوع الاخير = 1 × 7 = 7 سنة

والان لندرس هذة المراحل الثلاث :

*1- سبعة اسابيع = 49 سنة**(الاية 25)*
وهى من خروج الأمر ببناء اورشليم لإتمام تجديدها فعلا ، هذا وقد خرج الامر بتجديد اورشليم فى السنة السابعة لأرتحشستا الملك ( عزرا 7: 8) وكان هذا فى سنة 457 ق.م حسب رواية علماء الكتاب المقدس والتاريخ اليهودى أيضاً . وقد تمت الإصلاحات بيد عزرا الكاهن، كما تم بناء سور اورشليم بيد نحميا وانتهت هذة الفترة سنة 408 ق.م، اى بعد 49 سنة تماما من خروج الامر بتجديد اورشليم ، ولماذا كانت المدة طويلة ؟ السبب أن البناء كان متقطعاً بسبب المضايقات والمؤامرات (راجع سفر نحميا) وهذا معني يعود ويبني سوق وخليج في ضيق الازمنة .

*2-**اثنان**وستون اسبوع = 62 × 7 = 434 سنة (الاية 25)*
وهى تبدأ من سنة 408 ق.م وتستمر 434 سنة وفى نهايتها يظهر قدوس القديسينالمسيح الرئيس أى 408 - 434 = 26 ، وبهذا نصل الى سنة 26 بعد الميلاد . وهو الوقت الذى ظهر فيه السيد المسيح للخدمة وهو فى الثلاثين من عمره. هذا ومن الثابت أن السيد المسيح ولد فعليا سنة 4 ق.م .فهذه النبوة تحدد بالضبط ميعاد ميلاد المسيح وميعاد بدء خدمته لأن المعروف أن المسيح ككاهن والكاهن يبدأ خدمته في سن الثلاثين. ولو كنا موجودين أيام ميلاد المسيح لكنا نحسب ميعاد ولادته كالتالي. [1] نحدد ميعاد صدور الأمر بتجديد أورشليم. [2] نضيف عليه 49 + 434 فنحدد بهذا ميعاد بدء ظهوره. [3] نطرح 30سنة لنحدد ميعاد ولادته.

*3- الاسبوع الاخير = 1 × 7 = 7 سنة (الاية 27)*
فى وسط الاسبوع الاخير اى بعد ثلاث سنين ونصف من خدمة السيد المسيح يُبطل الذبيحة ويضع حدا لفرائضها الطقسية ، وذلك بتقديم ذاتهذبيحة على الصليب ، وبهذا اصبحت ذبائح العهد القديم لا قيمة لها ، فقد حلت ذبيحة السيد المسيح مكانها.
هذا ووفقا للحسابات التى قام بها علماء التاريخ والكتاب المقدس فإن السيد المسيح قد صُلب فعلا فى اوائل ابريل 30 ميلاديا.

*ويثبت**عهدا مع كثيرين فى اسبوع واحد** :** (الاية 27)*
وفى خلال الثلاث سنين ونصف التى خدمها السيد المسيح ، ثم الثلاث سنين ونصف التالية والتى خدمها الرسل والتلاميذ انضم للكنيسة جمهور كثير من المؤمنين من مختلف بلاد العالم.

*وعلى جناح الارجاس **مُخرّب** :** (الاية 27)*
وقد ترجمت فى الترجمة السبعينية اليونانية وكذلك فى الترجمة القبطية " وعلى الهيكل رجسة الخراب " وذلك اشارة الى هيكل سليمان المدنس بخطايا اليهود والمحتل بيد الرومان تمهيدا لتحطيمه بالكامل على يد تيطس الرومانى سنة 70 م . 
وقد لفت المسيح نظر تلاميذ هالى ذلك حين قال (متى 24: 15) فَمَتَى نَظَرْتُمْ رِجْسَةَ الْخَرَابِ الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا دَانِيآلُ النَّبِيُّ قَائِمَةً فِي الْمَكَانِ الْمُقَدَّسِ لِيَفْهَمِ الْقَارِئُ .


وهذة هى شهادة الانجيل .
لوقا 1: 1وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ صَدَرَ أَمْرٌ مِنْ أُوغُسْطُسَ قَيْصَرَ بِأَنْ يُكْتَتَبَ كُلُّ الْمَسْكُونَةِ. 2وَهذَا الاكْتِتَابُ الأَوَّلُ جَرَى إِذْ كَانَ كِيرِينِيُوسُ وَالِيَ سُورِيَّةَ. 3فَذَهَبَ الْجَمِيعُ لِيُكْتَتَبُوا، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِ. 4فَصَعِدَ يُوسُفُ أَيْضًا مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ مِنْ مَدِينَةِ النَّاصِرَةِ إِلَى الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، إِلَى مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ الَّتِي تُدْعَى بَيْتَ لَحْمٍ، لِكَوْنِهِ مِنْ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَشِيرَتِهِ، 5لِيُكْتَتَبَ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتِهِ الْمَخْطُوبَةِ وَهِيَ حُبْلَى. 6وَبَيْنَمَا هُمَا هُنَاكَ تَمَّتْ أَيَّامُهَا لِتَلِدَ. 7فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ وَقَمَّطَتْهُ وَأَضْجَعَتْهُ فِي الْمِذْوَدِ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ فِي الْمَنْزِلِ.

هنا يعطى القديس لوقا قرينه لتحديد زمان ميلاد السيد المسيح بالتدقيق فهو :
1- فى زمان اوغسطوس قيصر واليا على سورية.
2- فى وقت الاكتتاب الأول.
3-فى وقت أن كان كيرنيوس واليا على سورية.
وحيثان كيرنيوس تعين واليا على سورية مرتين :
الاولى من سنة 6 إلى 4 ق.م .
والثانية من سنة 6 إلى 9 ق.م .
والاولى وقت أن كان أوغسطوس قيصر امبراطوراً لروما . فيتحتم بذلك ان يكون ميلاد المسيح من 6 - 4 ق.م .
وقد اضيف من الابحاث والبراهين الاخرى بواسطة علماء الفلك الكبار مثل كيلر وزملائه ما يثبت ان ظهور النجم العظيم فى السماء للمجوس كان فى نفس هذا التاريخ اى فى حدود 4 ق.م .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (14 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيكون الهيكل قائما ايام مجئ المسيح*​

النبوة
مزمور 118: 24هذَا هُوَ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِي صَنَعُهُ الرَّبُّ، نَبْتَهِجُ وَنَفْرَحُ فِيهِ. 25آهِ يَا رَبُّ خَلِّصْ! آهِ يَا رَبُّ أَنْقِذْ! 26مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. بَارَكْنَاكُمْ مِنْ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. 27الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللهُ وَقَدْ أَنَارَ لَنَا. أَوْثِقُوا الذَّبِيحَةَ بِرُبُطٍ إِلَى قُرُونِ الْمَذْبَحِ.

ملاخى 3: 1«هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ، وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ»


التحقيق
الهيكل الاول بناه سليمان الحكيم وانتهى بناؤه 957 ق.م ، وتهدم فى الهجوم البابلى 586 ق.م 
الهيكل الثانى بناه تم بناؤه بأمر من كورش الفارسى وتعرض لمشاكل كثيرة فى بناؤه ، وانتهى بناؤه 515 ق.م وتم تدميره على يد تيطس الرومانى 70 م .
ولم يتم بناء الهيكل بعد ذلك وحتى الان .

جاء المسيح للعالم فى عام 4 ق.م ، وصلب ومات وقام من الموت عام 30 م ، وقد تنبأ المسيح نفسه عن خراب الهيكل من بعده (ارجع لنبوة : خراب الهيكل)

متى 21: 12وَدَخَلَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ اللهِ وَأَخْرَجَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَقَلَبَ مَوَائِدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَكَرَاسِيَّ بَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ 13وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَكْتُوبٌ: بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى. وَأَنْتُمْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ!» 14وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ عُمْيٌ وَعُرْجٌ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فَشَفَاهُمْ. 15فَلَمَّا رَأَى رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ الْعَجَائِبَ الَّتِي صَنَعَ، وَالأَوْلاَدَ يَصْرَخُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَيَقُولُونَ:«أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ!»، غَضِبُوا

مرقس 11: 15وَجَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ يَسُوعُ الْهَيْكَلَ ابْتَدَأَ يُخْرِجُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَقَلَّبَ مَوَائِدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَكَرَاسِيَّ بَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يجئ فى وقت تكون فيه احوال اسرائيل متردية *​ 
النبوة
زكريا 11: 4هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهِي: «ارْعَ غَنَمَ الذَّبْحِ 5الَّذِينَ يَذْبَحُهُمْ مَالِكُوهُمْ وَلاَ يَأْثَمُونَ، وَبَائِعُوهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ! قَدِ اسْتَغْنَيْتُ. وَرُعَاتُهُمْ لاَ يُشْفِقُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ. 6لأَنِّي لاَ أُشْفِقُ بَعْدُ عَلَى سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، بَلْ هأَنَذَا مُسَلِّمٌ الإِنْسَانَ، كُلَّ رَجُل لِيَدِ قَرِيبِهِ وَلِيَدِ مَلِكِهِ، فَيَضْرِبُونَ الأَرْضَ وَلاَ أُنْقِذُ مِنْ يَدِهِمْ».

هنا وعد الله بمجئ الراعى الصالح ، فى وقت يكون فيه رعاة اسرائيل فى شدة الاثم .
ارميا 23: 1« وَيْلٌ لِلرُّعَاةِ الَّذِينَ يُهْلِكُونَ وَيُبَدِّدُونَ غَنَمَ رَعِيَّتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 2لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنِ الرُّعَاةِ الَّذِينَ يَرْعَوْنَ شَعْبِي: أَنْتُمْ بَدَّدْتُمْ غَنَمِي وَطَرَدْتُمُوهَا وَلَمْ تَتَعَهَّدُوهَا. هأَنَذَا أُعَاقِبُكُمْ عَلَى شَرِّ أَعْمَالِكُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 3وَأَنَا أَجْمَعُ بَقِيَّةَ غَنَمِي مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَرَاضِي الَّتِي طَرَدْتُهَا إِلَيْهَا، وَأَرُدُّهَا إِلَى مَرَابِضِهَا فَتُثْمِرُ وَتَكْثُرُ. 4وَأُقِيمُ عَلَيْهَا رُعَاةً يَرْعَوْنَهَا فَلاَ تَخَافُ بَعْدُ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِدُ وَلاَ تُفْقَدُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.

انا اجمع = اى ان الله هو الذى سيخلصهم ،وهذا حدث بواسطة الكلمة اى المسيح الذى قال عن نفسه انه الراعى الصالح (يوحنا 10: 11) ، والمسيح اقام الرعاة الاخرين اى التلاميذ والرسل .

حزقيال 34: 1وَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً: 2«يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ، تَنَبَّأْ عَلَى رُعَاةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، تَنَبَّأْ وَقُلْ لَهُمْ: هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لِلرُّعَاةِ: وَيْلٌ لِرُعَاةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَرْعَوْنَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ. أَلاَ يَرْعَى الرُّعَاةُ الْغَنَمَ؟ 3تَأْكُلُونَ الشَّحْمَ، وَتَلْبَسُونَ الصُّوفَ وَتَذْبَحُونَ السَّمِينَ، وَلاَ تَرْعَوْنَ الْغَنَمَ. 4الْمَرِيضُ لَمْ تُقَوُّوهُ، وَالْمَجْرُوحُ لَمْ تَعْصِبُوهُ، وَالْمَكْسُورُ لَمْ تَجْبُرُوهُ، وَالْمَطْرُودُ لَمْ تَسْتَرِدُّوهُ، وَالضَّالُّ لَمْ تَطْلُبُوهُ، بَلْ بِشِدَّةٍ وَبِعُنْفٍ تَسَلَّطْتُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ. 5فَتَشَتَّتَتْ بِلاَ رَاعٍ وَصَارَتْ مَأْكَلاً لِجَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْحَقْلِ، وَتَشَتَّتَتْ. 6ضَلَّتْ غَنَمِي فِي كُلِّ الْجِبَالِ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ تَلّ عَال، وَعَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ. تَشَتَّتَتْ غَنَمِي وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَنْ يَسْأَلُ أَوْ يُفَتِّشُ. 7«فَلِذلِكَ أَيُّهَا الرُّعَاةُ اسْمَعُوا كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ: 8حَيٌّ أَنَا، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، مِنْ حَيْثُ إِنَّ غَنَمِي صَارَتْ غَنِيمَةً وَ صَارَتْ غَنَمِي مَأْكَلاً لِكُلِّ وَحْشِ الْحَقْلِ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ رَاعٍ وَلاَ سَأَلَ رُعَاتِي عَنْ غَنَمِي، وَرَعَى الرُّعَاةُ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَرْعَوْا غَنَمِي، 9فَلِذلِكَ أَيُّهَا الرُّعَاةُ اسْمَعُوا كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ: 10هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هأَنَذَا عَلَى الرُّعَاةِ وَأَطْلُبُ غَنَمِي مِنْ يَدِهِمْ، وَأَكُفُّهُمْ عَنْ رَعْيِ الْغَنَمِ، وَلاَ يَرْعَى الرُّعَاةُ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بَعْدُ، فَأُخَلِّصُ غَنَمِي مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ فَلاَ تَكُونُ لَهُمْ مَأْكَلاً. 11لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هأَنَذَا أَسْأَلُ عَنْ غَنَمِي وَأَفْتَقِدُهَا. 12كَمَا يَفْتَقِدُ الرَّاعِي قَطِيعَهُ يَوْمَ يَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِ غَنَمِهِ الْمُشَتَّتَةِ، هكَذَا أَفْتَقِدُ غَنَمِي وَأُخَلِّصُهَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَمَاكِنِ الَّتِي تَشَتَّتَتْ إِلَيْهَا فِي يَوْمِ الْغَيْمِ وَالضَّبَابِ ..... 20« لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لَهُمْ: هأَنَذَا أَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ الشَّاةِ السَّمِينَةِ وَالشَّاةِ الْمَهْزُولَةِ. 21لأَنَّكُمْ بَهَزْتُمْ بِالْجَنْبِ وَالْكَتِفِ، وَنَطَحْتُمُ الْمَرِيضَةَ بِقُرُونِكُمْ حَتَّى شَتَّتْتُمُوهَا إِلَى خَارِجٍ. 22فَأُخَلِّصُ غَنَمِي فَلاَ تَكُونُ مِنْ بَعْدُ غَنِيمَةً، وَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَ شَاةٍ وَشَاةٍ. 23وَأُقِيمُ عَلَيْهَا رَاعِيًا وَاحِدًا فَيَرْعَاهَا عَبْدِي دَاوُدُ، هُوَ يَرْعَاهَا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لَهَا رَاعِيًا. 24وَأَنَا الرَّبُّ أَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلهًا، وَعَبْدِي دَاوُدُ رَئِيسًا فِي وَسْطِهِمْ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ تَكَلَّمْتُ.

كاتب هذة النبوة هو حزقيال النبى والذى تنبأ (586 ق.م – 564 ق.م ) اى بعد موت داود النبى بأكثر من 4 قرون ، ومع ذلك تجده يقول ان الله سيرسل داود راعيا لشعبه ، حزقيال النبى هنا يتنبأ عن المسيح الراعى اصل وذرية داود (رؤيا يوحنا 22: 16) ، وتنبأ بنفس الشكل ارميا النبى (ارميا 30: 9) ، (ارميا 23: 5) ، (ارميا 33: 15) . للاستزادة (ارجع لنبوة : من نسل داود)

 

التحقيق
قام الكثير من الرعاة الغير امناء والذين ينطبق عليهم وصف النبوات فى الوقت الذى كان فيه المسيح .
قال المسيح 
يوحنا 10: 7فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ. 8جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا قَبْلِي هُمْ سُرَّاقٌ وَلُصُوصٌ، وَلكِنَّ الْخِرَافَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لَهُمْ. 


ومن الذين ينطبق عليهم النبوات :
1- معلمى اليهود فى ذلك العصر . وهم طائفة الفريسيين والكتبة والصدوقيين.
وكانوا ذئاب فى وسط الشعب ، فهم يهتمون بمراكزهم ولا يهتمون بشعبهم ولامهم المسيح كثيرا (متى 23)
وهذا بعض ما كانوا يفعلونه فى الشعب .
لوقا 16: 14وَكَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَيْضًا يَسْمَعُونَ هذَا كُلَّهُ، وَهُمْ مُحِبُّونَ لِلْمَالِ، فَاسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ.

متى 23: 14وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ الْمُرَاؤُونَ! لأَنَّكُمْ تَأْكُلُونَ بُيُوتَ الأَرَامِلِ .....

متى 15: 14اُتْرُكُوهُمْ. هُمْ عُمْيَانٌ قَادَةُ عُمْيَانٍ. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَعْمَى يَقُودُ أَعْمَى يَسْقُطَانِ كِلاَهُمَا فِي حُفْرَةٍ».


2- الذين ادعوا انهم انبياء ومسحاء مباشرة قبل المسيح .

أ- تيوداس وهذا كان قبل ميلاد المسيح بفترة قصيرة جدا 
اعمال الرسل 5: 36لأَنَّهُ قَبْلَ هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ قَامَ ثُودَاسُ قَائِلاً عَنْ نَفْسِهِ إِنَّهُ شَيْءٌ، الَّذِي الْتَصَقَ بِهِ عَدَدٌ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ نَحْوُ أَرْبَعِمِئَةٍ، الَّذِي قُتِلَ، وَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ انْقَادُوا إِلَيْهِ تَبَدَّدُوا وَصَارُوا لاَ شَيْءَ.

ب- يهوذا الجليلى وهذا كان فى وقت ميلاد المسيح ، ايام الاكتتاب الاول اى عام 4 ق.م
اعمال الرسل 5: 37بَعْدَ هذَا قَامَ يَهُوذَا الْجَلِيلِيُّ فِي أَيَّامِ الاكْتِتَابِ، وَأَزَاغَ وَرَاءَهُ شَعْبًا غَفِيرًا. فَذَاكَ أَيْضًا هَلَكَ، وَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ انْقَادُوا إِلَيْهِ تَشَتَّتُوا.



اما الراعى الصالح الذى وعد الرب بمجيئه ، والذى قال عنه حزقيال النبى انه داود الجديد ، جاء فى هذة الاحوال المتردية ، ليرعى شعبه ، ليس فقط الاسرائيلين بل العالم كله .

يوحنا 10: 7فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ. 8جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا قَبْلِي هُمْ سُرَّاقٌ وَلُصُوصٌ، وَلكِنَّ الْخِرَافَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لَهُمْ. 9أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى. 10اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ، وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. 11أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 12وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ، وَلَيْسَ رَاعِيًا، الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ، فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ، فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. 13وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ، وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. 14أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي، 15كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 16وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ.

الخراف الاخر الذين قصدهم المسيح فى الاية 16 هم الامم ، وهذا تحقق بارسالية المسيح الثانية للامم والتى كتب عنها لوقا الانجيلى (لوقا 10)


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*تُقدَم له الهدايا*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 72: 10مُلُوكُ تَرْشِيشَ وَالْجَزَائِرِ يُرْسِلُونَ تَقْدِمَةً. مُلُوكُ شَبَا وَسَبَأٍ يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدِيَّةً.

اشعياء 60: 6تُغَطِّيكِ كَثْرَةُ الْجِمَالِ، بُكْرَانُ مِدْيَانَ وَعِيفَةَ كُلُّهَا تَأْتِي مِنْ شَبَا. تَحْمِلُ ذَهَبًا وَلُبَانًا، وَتُبَشِّرُ بِتَسَابِيحِ الرَّبِّ.
قول


التحقيق
متى 2: 1وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ 2قَائِلِينَ:«أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ».....11وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ، وَرَأَوْا الصَّبِيَّ مَعَ مَرْيَمَ أُمِّهِ. فَخَرُّوا وَسَجَدُوا لَهُ. ثُمَّ فَتَحُوا كُنُوزَهُمْ وَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ هَدَايَا: ذَهَبًا وَلُبَانًا وَمُرًّا.



كان أهل سبأ وشبا يسكنون في العربية
ويقول _ماثيو هنري_ في (متى 2: 1 و11) إن المجوس كانوا «رجالاً من المشرق اشتهروا بالعرافة (إشعياء 2: 6). وتدعى العربية أرض المشرق (تكوين 25: 6). ويدعى العرب «بنو المشرق» (قضاة 6: 3). والهدايا التي قدموها كانت من نتاج بلادهم» ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*قتل اطفال بيت لحم*​ 
النبوة
ارميا 31: 15« هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ، نَوْحٌ، بُكَاءٌ مُرٌّ. رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا، وَتَأْبَى أَنْ تَتَعَزَّى عَنْ أَوْلاَدِهَا لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِمَوْجُودِينَ


التحقيق
متى 2: 16حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى هِيرُودُسُ أَنَّ الْمَجُوسَ سَخِرُوا بِهِ غَضِبَ جِدًّا. فَأَرْسَلَ وَقَتَلَ جَمِيعَ الصِّبْيَانِ الَّذِينَ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمٍ وَفِي كُلِّ تُخُومِهَا، مِنِ ابْنِ سَنَتَيْنِ فَمَا دُونُ، بِحَسَب الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي تَحَقَّقَهُ مِنَ الْمَجُوسِ. 17حِينَئِذٍ تَمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِرْمِيَا النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 18«صَوْتٌ سُمِعَ فِي الرَّامَةِ، نَوْحٌ وَبُكَاءٌ وَعَوِيلٌ كَثِيرٌ. رَاحِيلُ تَبْكِي عَلَى أَوْلاَدِهَا وَلاَ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَتَعَزَّى، لأَنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا بِمَوْجُودِينَ».





إن الحديث في (ارميا 30: 20) إلى (33: 26) حديث نبوي عن المسيا، وتتحدث الأصحاحات الأربعة عناقتراب خلاص الرب، وعن مجيء المسيا الذي سيقيم مملكة داود على عهد جديد أساسه مغفرةالخطايا (31: 31- 34). وفي هذه المملكة ستجد كل نفس حزينة متعبة تعزيتها (أعداد 12- 14و25). وكنموذج لهذا يعطي الله تعزية للأمهات اللاتي فقدن أطفالهن لأجل المسيح.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*الهروب لمصر*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 19: 1وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مِصْرَ: هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ رَاكِبٌ عَلَى سَحَابَةٍ سَرِيعَةٍ وَقَادِمٌ إِلَى مِصْرَ، فَتَرْتَجِفُ أَوْثَانُ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ، وَيَذُوبُ قَلْبُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا.

هوشع 11: 1«لَمَّا كَانَ إِسْرَائِيلُ غُلاَمًا أَحْبَبْتُهُ، وَمِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْنِي.


التحقيق
متى 2: 14فَقَامَ وَأَخَذَ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ لَيْلاً وَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى مِصْرَ. 15وَكَانَ هُنَاكَ إِلَى وَفَاةِ هِيرُودُسَ. لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِل:«مِنْ مِصْرَ دَعَوْتُ ابْني».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*تكسير اوثان مصر*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 19: 1وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ مِصْرَ: هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ رَاكِبٌ عَلَى سَحَابَةٍ سَرِيعَةٍ وَقَادِمٌ إِلَى مِصْرَ، فَتَرْتَجِفُ أَوْثَانُ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ، وَيَذُوبُ قَلْبُ مِصْرَ دَاخِلَهَا.


التحقيق
عندما جاء المسيح وهو طفل بصحبة امه ويوسف النجار الى مصر ، ارتجفت اوثان مصر من هيبة الرب يسوع وجلال إلوهيته وقوته , وتزلزلت الأرض تحت أقدامها ومالت بثقلها الحجرى فتحطمت وتكسرت أمام رجلى الصبى القادم غلى مصر وقد روى المؤرخون هذه الحادثة فقالوا : " أن الأصنام كانت تتكسر لدى ظهوره أمامها , والبرابى أقفرت من شياطينها (1)
وذاب قلوب كهنة الأصنام خوفاً وهلعاً , ودهشة وفزعاً , فهرعوا إلى حكام مصر لينصرهم على القادم الصغير ولكنه لم يكن سلطان الظلمة له سيطرة عليه , وفى أثناء هروب العائلة المقدسة من بلدة إلى أخرى كان يؤمن بعض المصريين بالرب يسوع وولكنه كان يجد الكره والعداوة من بعضهم ألاخر ومن كهنة الأوثان وخدامها لفقدهم أرزاقهم , فحلت على الأولين بركته وعلى الآخرين هيبته . 

وما احلى تعليق دينيس DENYS LE CHARTREUX على أشعياء النبى (أشعياء 19: 1) فقال : " كما تحطم تمثال داجونأمام التابوت المقدس هكذا سقطت تماثيل مصر عند مجئ يسوع , إذ لم تقوى على مواجهة حضوره " (2)

أما المؤرخ بلاديوس PALLADIUS أسقف هيلينوبوليس Helenopolis وهو من رجال القرن الرابع الميلادى ذهب بنفسهإلى إقليم الصعيد إلى " منطقة الأشمونيين " حيث ذهب الرب يسوع مع مريم ويوسف إتماماً لكلام الرب على لسان أشعياء (أشعياء 19: 1) الذى قال : " هو ذا الرب يركبعلى سحابة سريعة ويدخل مصر , فتتزلزل أوثان مصر من وجهه ويذوب قلب مصر فى داخلها " وقال المؤرخ : " وقد رأينا أيضاً هناك بيت الأوثان حيث سقطت جميع الأوثان التى فيه على وجوهها عندما دخل مخلصنا المدينة " (3)



(1) راجع مقال " دخول السيد إلى مصر " للأب يعقوب موزر - مجلة الصلاح - مايو 1933 ص 235
(2)" Comme I' idole de Dagon se brisa devant I'arche saint, ainsi les idoles de I' Egypte tombe'rent a' Ia'rrive'e de Je'sus, ne pouvant supporter sa pre'sence". M. JULLIEN. L'Egypte, p. 243.
(3) PALLADIUS. The Paradius, london. 1906 vol, p. 304.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سينمو فى اسرة فقيرة*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 1مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا، وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟ 2نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْق مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ، لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيَهُ.


التحقيق
لوقا 2: 7فَوَلَدَتِ ابْنَهَا الْبِكْرَ وَقَمَّطَتْهُ وَأَضْجَعَتْهُ فِي الْمِذْوَدِ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ فِي الْمَنْزِلِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يسبقه رسول*​ 
النبوة
1- نبى سيسبق الرب 
ملاخى 3: 1«هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ، وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ»

2- سيأتى النبى بروح ايليا ليجعل من اسرائيل شعب مستعد .
ملاخى 4: 5«هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ إِيلِيَّا النَّبِيَّ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ يَوْمِ الرَّبِّ، الْيَوْمِ الْعَظِيمِ وَالْمَخُوفِ، 6فَيَرُدُّ قَلْبَ الآبَاءِ عَلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَقَلْبَ الأَبْنَاءِ عَلَى آبَائِهِمْ. لِئَلاَّ آتِيَ وَأَضْرِبَ الأَرْضَ بِلَعْنٍ».

3- سيكون صوت صارخ ، فيُعلَن مجد الرب ويصبح مرئى .
اشعياء 40: 3صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: «أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لإِلَهِنَا. 4كُلُّ وَطَاءٍ يَرْتَفِعُ، وَكُلُّ جَبَل وَأَكَمَةٍ يَنْخَفِضُ، وَيَصِيرُ الْمُعْوَجُّ مُسْتَقِيمًا، وَالْعَرَاقِيبُ سَهْلاً. 5فَيُعْلَنُ مَجْدُ الرَّبِّ وَيَرَاهُ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ جَمِيعًا، لأَنَّ فَمَ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ».


التحقيق
هذا ما حدث اذ جاء يوحنا المعمدان نبيا قبل المسيح، جاء بروح ايليا الصارخة ضد الخطية .
وعندما تكلم يوحنا لمعمدان قائلا (أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ)نجد ان الرب يسوع جاءه ليعتمد منه ، وحدث انشقاق السماء فى تلك اللحظة واُعلِن مجد الرب . وهذا ما تنبأ عنه اشعياء النبى بطريقة حرفية فى (اشعياء 40: 3-5)

وهذة هى الشهادات من الكتاب المقدس .
لوقا 3: 2فِي أَيَّامِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ حَنَّانَ وَقَيَافَا، كَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ اللهِ عَلَى يُوحَنَّا بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، 3فَجَاءَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ بِالأُرْدُنِّ يَكْرِزُ بِمَعْمُودِيَّةِ التَّوْبَةِ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا، 4كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ أقْوَالِ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ :«صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً. 5كُلُّ وَادٍ يَمْتَلِئُ، وَكُلُّ جَبَل وَأَكَمَةٍ يَنْخَفِضُ، وَتَصِيرُ الْمُعْوَجَّاتُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً، وَالشِّعَابُ طُرُقًا سَهْلَةً، 6وَيُبْصِرُ كُلُّ بَشَرٍ خَلاَصَ اللهِ».

1- شهادة الملاك
لوقا 1: 13فَقَالَ لَهُ الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَفْ يَا زَكَرِيَّا، لأَنَّ طِلْبَتَكَ قَدْ سُمِعَتْ، وَامْرَأَتُكَ أَلِيصَابَاتُ سَتَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّيهِ يُوحَنَّا. 14وَيَكُونُ لَكَ فَرَحٌ وَابْتِهَاجٌ، وَكَثِيرُونَ سَيَفْرَحُونَ بِوِلاَدَتِهِ، 15لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ، وَخَمْرًا وَمُسْكِرًا لاَ يَشْرَبُ، وَمِنْ بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ يَمْتَلِئُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 16وَيَرُدُّ كَثِيرِينَ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ. 17وَيَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَهُ بِرُوحِ إِيلِيَّا وَقُوَّتِهِ، لِيَرُدَّ قُلُوبَ الآبَاءِ إِلَى الأَبْنَاءِ، وَالْعُصَاةَ إِلَى فِكْرِ الأَبْرَارِ، لِكَيْ يُهَيِّئَ لِلرَّبِّ شَعْبًا مُسْتَعِدًّا».

2- شهادة زكريا الكاهن والد يوحنا
لوقا 1: 76وَأَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الصَّبِيُّ نَبِيَّ الْعَلِيِّ تُدْعَى، لأَنَّكَ تَتَقَدَّمُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ لِتُعِدَّ طُرُقَهُ.

3- شهادة يوحنا المعمدان نفسه
يوحنا 1: 23قَالَ:«أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».

4- شهادة السيد المسيح نفسه
متى 11: 10فَإِنَّ هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كُتِبَ عَنْهُ: هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ.

متى 17: 11فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَأْتِي أَوَّلاً وَيَرُدُّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. 12وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا. كَذلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ». 13حِينَئِذٍ فَهِمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يبدأ خدمته من منطقة الجليل*​

النبوة
اشعياء 9: 1وَلكِنْ لاَ يَكُونُ ظَلاَمٌ لِلَّتِي عَلَيْهَا ضِيقٌ. كَمَا أَهَانَ الزَّمَانُ الأَوَلُ أَرْضَ زَبُولُونَ وَأَرْضَ نَفْتَالِي، يُكْرِمُ الأَخِيرُ طَرِيقَ الْبَحْرِ، عَبْرَ الأُرْدُنِّ، جَلِيلَ الأُمَمِ. 2اَلشَّعْبُ السَّالِكُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ أَبْصَرَ نُورًا عَظِيمًا. الْجَالِسُونَ فِي أَرْضِ ظَِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ.


التحقيق
متى 4: 12وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّ يُوحَنَّا أُسْلِمَ، انْصَرَفَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. 13وَتَرَكَ النَّاصِرَةَ وَأَتَى فَسَكَنَ فِي كَفْرَنَاحُومَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ فِي تُخُومِ زَبُولُونَ وَنَفْتَالِيمَ، 14لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 15«أَرْضُ زَبُولُونَ، وَأَرْضُ نَفْتَالِيمَ، طَرِيقُ الْبَحْرِ، عَبْرُ الأُرْدُنِّ، جَلِيلُ الأُمَمِ. 16الشَّعْبُ الْجَالِسُ فِي ظُلْمَةٍ أَبْصَرَ نُورًا عَظِيمًا، وَالْجَالِسُونَ فِي كُورَةِ الْمَوْتِ وَظِلاَلِهِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ». 17مِنْ ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَكْرِزُ وَيَقُولُ:«تُوبُوا لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ».

متى 4: 23وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ كُلَّ الْجَلِيلِ يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ، وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ، وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضَعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْب.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*مرسلا من عند الآب*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 48: 16تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 12: 49لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ. 50وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ وَصِيَّتَهُ هِيَ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ. فَمَا أَتَكَلَّمُ أَنَا بِهِ، فَكَمَا قَالَ لِي الآبُ هكَذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ».

يوحنا 14: 24اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي. وَالْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.

يوحنا 8: 29وَالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ مَعِي، وَلَمْ يَتْرُكْنِي الآبُ وَحْدِي، لأَنِّي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ أَفْعَلُ مَا يُرْضِيهِ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*ينفذ ارادة ابيه*​ 
النبوة
تثنية 18: 18أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ

مزمور 40:7حِينَئِذٍ قُلْتُ: «هأَنَذَا جِئْتُ. بِدَرْجِ الْكِتَابِ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِّى: 8أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلهِي سُرِرْتُ، وَشَرِيعَتُكَ فِي وَسَطِ أَحْشَائِي».


التحقيق
يوحنا 4: 34قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ.

يوحنا 6: 38لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*لا يتكلم من نفسه وانما من الآب*​ 
النبوة
تثنية 18: 18أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ


التحقيق
يوحنا 7: 16أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ:«تَعْلِيمِي لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي

يوحنا 8: 28فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي.

يوحنا 12: 49لأَنِّي لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي هُوَ أَعْطَانِي وَصِيَّةً: مَاذَا أَقُولُ وَبِمَاذَا أَتَكَلَّمُ.

يوحنا 14: 10أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. 

يوحنا 14: 24اَلَّذِي لاَ يُحِبُّنِي لاَ يَحْفَظُ كَلاَمِي. وَالْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَسْمَعُونَهُ لَيْسَ لِي بَلْ لِلآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (15 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*ممسوح مسحة خاصة من الروح القدس*​

النبوة
اشعياء 11: 1وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ، 2وَيَحُلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ، رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ، رُوحُ الْمَشُورَةِ وَالْقُوَّةِ، رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ

اشعياء 42: 1«هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ.

اشعياء 61: 1رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ، وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ.

مزمور 45: 7أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ.
دهن الابتهاج = زيت المسحة والذى كان رمزا فى العهد القديم لحلول روح الله القدوس

التحقيق
متى 3: 16فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ، وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ، فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِيًا عَلَيْهِ،

يوحنا 1: 32وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا قَائلاً:«إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ.

لوقا 4: 16وَجَاءَ إِلَى النَّاصِرَةِ حَيْثُ كَانَ قَدْ تَرَبَّى. وَدَخَلَ الْمَجْمَعَ حَسَبَ عَادَتِهِ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَامَ لِيَقْرَأَ، 17فَدُفِعَ إِلَيْهِ سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ. وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَجَدَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ مَكْتُوبًا فِيهِ: 18«رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ، وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ، 19وَأَكْرِزَ بِسَنَةِ الرَّبِّ الْمَقْبُولَةِ». 20ثُمَّ طَوَى السِّفْرَ وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى الْخَادِمِ، وَجَلَسَ. وَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ كَانَتْ عُيُونُهُمْ شَاخِصَةً إِلَيْهِ. 21فَابْتَدَأَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّهُ الْيَوْمَ قَدْ تَمَّ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ فِي مَسَامِعِكُمْ».

وبولس الرسول اعلن عن تحقق (مزمور 45: 7) فى المسيح قائلا
عبرانيين 1: 8وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ ..... 9أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ».




يقول ترجوم إشعياء في (اشعياء 11: 1- 4) «ويخرج ملك من نسل يسَّى، مسيح من ذريته يقوم. وعليه يستقر روح الرب، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب. ويقوده الرب في مخافته. فلا يحكم بحسب نظر عينيه ولا يقضي بحسب سمع أذنيه. بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين وينصف المعوزين بين الناس». 
يقول التلمود البابلي: «كما هو مكتوب سيحل روح الرب على المسَّيا، روح الحكمة والفهم، روح المشورة والقوة، روح المعرفة ومخافة الرب. وهكذا يصير سريع الفهم في مخافة الرب. قال_ ر. الكسندري_: وهذا يوضح أنه حمَّله بالأعمال الصالحة والآلام كما يتم تحميل الطاحونة».​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيرسل روح الله القدوس من عند الآب الى المؤمنين*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 48: 16تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.

اشعياء 44: 3لأَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مَاءً عَلَى الْعَطْشَانِ، وَسُيُولاً عَلَى الْيَابِسَةِ. أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى نَسْلِكَ وَبَرَكَتِي عَلَى ذُرِّيَّتِكَ.

يوئيل 2: 28« وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ، فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ، وَيَحْلَمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَمًا، وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى.


التحقيق
يوحنا 14: 26وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي، الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

يوحنا 15: 26«وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي.

يوحنا 16: 7لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُ أُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ.

وفى يوم الخمسين ، حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ والرسل .
اعمال الرسل 2: 4وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ، وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا. 5وَكَانَ يَهُودٌ رِجَالٌ أَتْقِيَاءُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ سَاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ. 6فَلَمَّا صَارَ هذَا الصَّوْتُ، اجْتَمَعَ الْجُمْهُورُ وَتَحَيَّرُوا، لأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَانَ يَسْمَعُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِلُغَتِهِ. 7فَبُهِتَ الْجَمِيعُ وَتَعَجَّبُوا قَائِلِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ:«أَتُرَى لَيْسَ جَمِيعُ هؤُلاَءِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ جَلِيلِيِّينَ؟ 8فَكَيْفَ نَسْمَعُ نَحْنُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا لُغَتَهُ الَّتِي وُلِدَ فِيهَا؟ 9فَرْتِيُّونَ وَمَادِيُّونَ وَعِيلاَمِيُّونَ، وَالسَّاكِنُونَ مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ، وَالْيَهُودِيَّةَ وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَبُنْتُسَ وَأَسِيَّا 10وَفَرِيجِيَّةَ وَبَمْفِيلِيَّةَ وَمِصْرَ، وَنَوَاحِيَ لِيبِيَّةَ الَّتِي نَحْوَ الْقَيْرَوَانِ، وَالرُّومَانِيُّونَ الْمُسْتَوْطِنُونَ يَهُودٌ وَدُخَلاَءُ، 11كِرِيتِيُّونَ وَعَرَبٌ، نَسْمَعُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَتِنَا بِعَظَائِمِ اللهِ!». 12فَتَحَيَّرَ الْجَمِيعُ وَارْتَابُوا قَائِلِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ:«مَا عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ هذَا؟». 13وَكَانَ آخَرُونَ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ قَائِلِينَ:«إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ امْتَلأُوا سُلاَفَةً».14فَوَقَفَ بُطْرُسُ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ وَرَفَعَ صَوْتَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْيَهُودُ وَالسَّاكِنُونَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ أَجْمَعُونَ، لِيَكُنْ هذَا مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَكُمْ وَأَصْغُوا إِلَى كَلاَمِي، 15لأَنَّ هؤُلاَءِ لَيْسُوا سُكَارَى كَمَا أَنْتُمْ تَظُنُّونَ، لأَنَّهَا السَّاعَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ مِنَ النَّهَارِ. 16بَلْ هذَا مَا قِيلَ بِيُوئِيلَ النَّبِيِّ. 17يَقُولُ اللهُ: وَيَكُونُ فِي الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ، فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ، وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى وَيَحْلُمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَمًا. 18وَعَلَى عَبِيدِي أَيْضًا وَإِمَائِي أَسْكُبُ مِنْ رُوحِي فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ فَيَتَنَبَّأُونَ.

اعمال الرسل 5: 32وَنَحْنُ شُهُودٌ لَهُ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ أَيْضًا، الَّذِي أَعْطَاهُ اللهُ لِلَّذِينَ يُطِيعُونَهُ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*لا يصيح ولا يُسمَع صوته*​

النبوة
اشعياء 42: 1«هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ. 2لاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَرْفَعُ وَلاَ يُسْمِعُ فِي الشَّارِعِ صَوْتَهُ. 3قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ، وَفَتِيلَةً خَامِدَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ. إِلَى الأَمَانِ يُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ. 4لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ».


التحقيق
متى 12: 14فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ تَشَاوَرُوا عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُهْلِكُوهُ، 15فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَانْصَرَفَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. وَتَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ فَشَفَاهُمْ جَمِيعًا. 16وَأَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يُظْهِرُوهُ


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يُعلِِم بأمثال*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 78: 1اِصْغَ يَا شَعْبِي إِلَى شَرِيعَتِي. أَمِيلُوا آذَانَكُمْ إِلَى كَلاَمِ فَمِي. 2أَفْتَحُ بِمَثَل فَمِي. أُذِيعُ أَلْغَازًا مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ.


التحقيق
متى 13: 34هذَا كُلُّهُ كَلَّمَ بِهِ يَسُوعُ الْجُمُوعَ بِأَمْثَال، وَبِدُونِ مَثَل لَمْ يَكُنْ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ،




تكلم المسيح بأمثال كثيرة جدا ، وضح فيهم اسرار ملكوت السموات بصورة مبسطة جدا ، هذة الامثال هى بسيطة جدا بالنسبة للبسطاء وعميقة جدا للمتعمقين روحيا ، وستنتاول هذة الامثال الرائعة فى موضوع اخر.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*كلمات النعمة تخرج من فمه*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 45: 2أَنْتَ أَبْرَعُ جَمَالاً مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. انْسَكَبَتِ النِّعْمَةُ عَلَى شَفَتَيْكَ، لِذلِكَ بَارَكَكَ اللهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.


التحقيق
لوقا 4: 22وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَشْهَدُونَ لَهُ وَيَتَعَجَّبُونَ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِ النِّعْمَةِ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنْ فَمِهِ، وَيَقُولُونَ: «أَلَيْسَ هذَا ابْنَ يُوسُفَ؟»


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يتكلم بالحق ويقضى بالعدل*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 72: . 2يَدِينُ شَعْبَكَ بِالْعَدْلِ، وَمَسَاكِينَكَ بِالْحَقِّ.

اشعياء 42: 4لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ».

ارميا 23: 5«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 14: 6قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.

دائما كان يقول المسيح ( الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ .......... )




كان المسيح يقول دائما ( الحق اقول لكم ... ) ثم يبدأ فى التبشير وتوجيه رسالته .
وتكررت تلك العبارة 70 مرة فى الاناجيل على فم المسيح ، ( 27 مرة فى انجيل متى ، و 13 فى انجيل مرقس ، 9 فى انجيل لوقا ، 21 فى انجيل يوحنا )
70 = 7 فى 10 ، رقم 7 و10 هم ارقام ترمز للكمال ، ودائما ما تكلم روح الله القدوس بواسطة الانبياء بالسباعيات ( 7 ومضعفاتها كعلامة توضح ان النص هو نص الهى ) وفى هذا قال حبقوق النبى
حبقوق 3: 9عُرِّيَتْ قَوْسُكَ تَعْرِيَةً. سُبَاعِيَّاتُ سِهَامٍ كَلِمَتُكَ. سِلاَهْ. شَقَّقْتَ الأَرْضَ أَنْهَارًا.

وقد كتب أ/ يوسف رياض ، فصل عن سباعيات الكتاب المقدس فى كتاب رائع اسمه ( وحى الكتاب المقدس ) وهو موجود على هذا الرابط ( اضغط هنا )


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيحمل بشارة*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 52: 7مَا أَجْمَلَ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ قَدَمَيِ الْمُبَشِّرِ، الْمُخْبِرِ بِالسَّلاَمِ، الْمُبَشِّرِ بِالْخَيْرِ، الْمُخْبِرِ بِالْخَلاَصِ، الْقَائِلِ لِصِهْيَوْنَ: «قَدْ مَلَكَ إِلهُكِ!».

اشعياء 61: 1رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ، وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ.

مزمور 40: 9بَشَّرْتُ بِبِرّ فِي جَمَاعَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ. هُوَذَا شَفَتَايَ لَمْ أَمْنَعْهُمَا. أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَلِمْتَ.

وقد عرف اليهود من خلال نصوص العهد القديم ان المسيح القادم سيحمل بشارة ، فذكروها فى كتاباتهم والتى تعود الى ما قبل الميلاد ( مخطوطات قمران )
Q521 Frag.2 Col. II
(12 سيشفى المجروح وسيحيى الميت ويبشر المساكين )


التحقيق
رسالة المسيح هى الفداء وبالتالى عتق الانسان من سلطان الشيطان وفتح باب الفردوس ، وهذة هى البشارة السارة والتى وصى المسيح بنشرها للعالم كله

متى 4: 17مِنْ ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَكْرِزُ وَيَقُولُ:«تُوبُوا لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ».

مرقس 1: 15وَيَقُولُ:«قَدْ كَمَلَ الزَّمَانُ وَاقْتَرَبَ مَلَكُوتُ اللهِ، فَتُوبُوا وَآمِنُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ».
الانجيل = كلمة يونانية تعنى بشارة سارة

مرقس 13: 10وَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُكْرَزَ أَوَّلاً بِالإِنْجِيلِ فِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ.

مرقس 16: 15وَقَالَ لَهُمُ:«اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا.


كلمة الانجيل فى الاصل اليونانى ( اللغة الاصلية للعهد الجديد ) جاءت هكذا (εὐαγγέλιον ) وتنطق هكذا ( يوانجليون ) وعندما تمت ترجمتها ، تركت كما هى فى معظم الترجمات العربية ( انجيل ) ـ وباقى الترجمات ارجعتها لمعناها ( الاخبار السارة )

وبحسب القواميس فهى تعنى البشارة السارة

G2098 εὐαγγέλιον euaggelion (yoo-ang-ghel'-ee-on) n.
1. _(properly)_ a good message
2. _(specially)_ the good news of redemption through Jesus (i.e. the gospel of Jesus)
3. _(also called)_ the good news
[from G2095 and G32]
_KJV: gospel_
See also: G2097​ 

وعند ترجمة كلمة الانجيل بالعبرية (كما وردت مثلا فى انحيل متى 26: 13) ، تمت ترجمتها هكذا (בשורה) (بسورَه) وهى من الفعل (בָּשַׂר) (بَسَر) وهو نفس اللفظ الذى ذكره اشعياء النبى فى (اشعياء 61: 1)


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*ترتفع مكانته ويتسامى*​

النبوة
اشعياء 52: 13هُوَذَا عَبْدِي يَعْقِلُ، يَتَعَالَى وَيَرْتَقِي وَيَتَسَامَى جِدًّا.


التحقيق
افسس 1: 19وَمَا هِيَ عَظَمَةُ قُدْرَتِهِ الْفَائِقَةُ نَحْوَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، حَسَبَ عَمَلِ شِدَّةِ قُوَّتِهِ 20الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ، 21فَوْقَ كُلِّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَسُلْطَانٍ وَقُوَّةٍ وَسِيَادَةٍ، وَكُلِّ اسْمٍ يُسَمَّى لَيْسَ فِي هذَا الدَّهْرِ فَقَطْ بَلْ فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَلِ أَيْضًا، 22وَأَخْضَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ، وَإِيَّاهُ جَعَلَ رَأْسًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لِلْكَنِيسَةِ،


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*الراعى الصالح*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 23: 1الرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ. 2فِي مَرَاعٍ خُضْرٍ يُرْبِضُنِي. إِلَى مِيَاهِ الرَّاحَةِ يُورِدُنِي.

حزقيال 34: 11لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هأَنَذَا أَسْأَلُ عَنْ غَنَمِي وَأَفْتَقِدُهَا. 12كَمَا يَفْتَقِدُ الرَّاعِي قَطِيعَهُ يَوْمَ يَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِ غَنَمِهِ الْمُشَتَّتَةِ، هكَذَا أَفْتَقِدُ غَنَمِي وَأُخَلِّصُهَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَمَاكِنِ الَّتِي تَشَتَّتَتْ إِلَيْهَا فِي يَوْمِ الْغَيْمِ وَالضَّبَابِ.

اشعياء 40: 10هُوَذَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ بِقُوَّةٍ يَأْتِي وَذِرَاعُهُ تَحْكُمُ لَهُ. هُوَذَا أُجْرَتُهُ مَعَهُ وَعُمْلَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 11كَرَاعٍ يَرْعَى قَطِيعَهُ. بِذِرَاعِهِ يَجْمَعُ الْحُمْلاَنَ، وَفِي حِضْنِهِ يَحْمِلُهَا، وَيَقُودُ الْمُرْضِعَاتِ».


التحقيق
يوحنا 10: 11أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 12وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ، وَلَيْسَ رَاعِيًا، الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ، فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ، فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا. 13وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ، وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ. 14أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي، 15كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يَعْرِفُنِي وَأَنَا أَعْرِفُ الآبَ. وَأَنَا أَضَعُ نَفْسِي عَنِ الْخِرَافِ. 16وَلِي خِرَافٌ أُخَرُ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، يَنْبَغِي أَنْ آتِيَ بِتِلْكَ أَيْضًا فَتَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي، وَتَكُونُ رَعِيَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ وَرَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ. 17لِهذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ، لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لآخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. 18لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».

رؤيا يوحنا 7: 17لأَنَّ الْخَرُوفَ الَّذِي فِي وَسَطِ الْعَرْشِ يَرْعَاهُمْ، وَيَقْتَادُهُمْ إِلَى يَنَابِيعِ مَاءٍ حَيَّةٍ، وَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ».
الخروف المقصود هو خروف الذبح الذى جاء من اجلنا اى المسيح الذبيح الفادى والذى وصفه يوحنا عندما رأه بانه خروف قائم كأنه مذبوح (رؤيا 5: 6)

1بطرس 2: 25لأَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ كَخِرَافٍ ضَالَّةٍ، لكِنَّكُمْ رَجَعْتُمُ الآنَ إِلَى رَاعِي نُفُوسِكُمْ وَأُسْقُفِهَا.

للاستزادة (ارجع لنبوة : يجئ فى وقت تكون فيه احوال اسرائيل متردية )


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يدخل اورشليم كملك راكبا على اتان وجحش ابن اتان*​ 
النبوة
زكريا 9: 9اِبْتَهِجِي جِدًّا يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ.


التحقيق
متى 21: 1وَلَمَّا قَرُبُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى بَيْتِ فَاجِي عِنْدَ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ، حِينَئِذٍ أَرْسَلَ يَسُوعُ تِلْمِيذَيْنِ 2قَائِلاً لَهُمَا:«اِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا، فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَانًا مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشًا مَعَهَا، فَحُّلاَهُمَا وَأْتِيَاني بِهِمَا. 3وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا». 4فَكَانَ هذَا كُلُّهُ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 5«قُولُوا لابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ: هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِيكِ وَدِيعًا، رَاكِبًا عَلَى أَتَانٍ وَجَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ». 6فَذَهَبَ التِّلْمِيذَانِ وَفَعَلاَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُمَا يَسُوعُ، 7وَأَتَيَا بِالأَتَانِ وَالْجَحْشِ، وَوَضَعَا عَلَيْهِمَا ثِيَابَهُمَا فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِمَا. 8وَالْجَمْعُ الأَكْثَرُ فَرَشُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ. وَآخَرُونَ قَطَعُوا أَغْصَانًا مِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَفَرَشُوهَا فِي الطَّرِيقِ. 9وَالْجُمُوعُ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا يَصْرَخُونَ قَائِلِينَ:«أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!». 10وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتَجَّتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا قَائِلَةً:«مَنْ هذَا؟» 11فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ:«هذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ».

لوقا 19: 28وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا تَقَدَّمَ صَاعِدًا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. 29وَإِذْ قَرُبَ مِنْ بَيْتِ فَاجِي وَبَيْتِ عَنْيَا، عِنْدَ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى جَبَلَ الزَّيْتُونِ، أَرْسَلَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ 30قَائِلاً:«اِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا، وَحِينَ تَدْخُلاَنِهَا تَجِدَانِ جَحْشًا مَرْبُوطًا لَمْ يَجْلِسْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ قَطُّ. فَحُّلاَهُ وَأْتِيَا بِهِ. 31وَإِنْ سَأَلَكُمَا أَحَدٌ: لِمَاذَا تَحُّلاَنِهِ؟ فَقُولاَ لَهُ هكَذَا: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ». 32فَمَضَى الْمُرْسَلاَنِ وَوَجَدَا كَمَا قَالَ لَهُمَا. 33وَفِيمَا هُمَا يَحُّلاَنِ الْجَحْشَ قَالَ لَهُمَا أَصْحَابُهُ:«لِمَاذَا تَحُّلاَنِ الْجَحْشَ؟» 34فَقَالاَ:«الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ». 35وَأَتَيَا بِهِ إِلَى يَسُوعَ، وَطَرَحَا ثِيَابَهُمَا عَلَى الْجَحْشِ، وَأَرْكَبَا يَسُوعَ. 36وَفِيمَا هُوَ سَائِرٌ فَرَشُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ. 37وَلَمَّا قَرُبَ عِنْدَ مُنْحَدَرِ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ، ابْتَدَأَ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ التَّلاَمِيذِ يَفْرَحُونَ وَيُسَبِّحُونَ اللهَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، لأَجْلِ جَمِيعِ الْقُوَّاتِ الَّتِي نَظَرُوا، 38قَائِلِينَ:«مُبَارَكٌ الْمَلِكُ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! سَلاَمٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدٌ فِي الأَعَالِي!». 39وَأَمَّا بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، انْتَهِرْ تَلاَمِيذَكَ!». 40فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ إِنْ سَكَتَ هؤُلاَءِ فَالْحِجَارَةُ تَصْرُخُ!».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يدخل الهيكل*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 118: 24هذَا هُوَ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِي صَنَعُهُ الرَّبُّ، نَبْتَهِجُ وَنَفْرَحُ فِيهِ. 25آهِ يَا رَبُّ خَلِّصْ! آهِ يَا رَبُّ أَنْقِذْ! 26مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ. بَارَكْنَاكُمْ مِنْ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ. 27الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللهُ وَقَدْ أَنَارَ لَنَا. أَوْثِقُوا الذَّبِيحَةَ بِرُبُطٍ إِلَى قُرُونِ الْمَذْبَحِ.

حجى 2: 5حَسَبَ الْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي عَاهَدْتُكُمْ بِهِ عِنْدَ خُرُوجِكُمْ مِنْ مِصْرَ، وَرُوحِي قَائِمٌ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ. لاَ تَخَافُوا. 6لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: هِيَ مَرَّةٌ، بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ، فَأُزَلْزِلُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَالْيَابِسَةَ، 7وَأُزَلْزِلُ كُلَّ الأُمَمِ. وَيَأْتِي مُشْتَهَى كُلِّ الأُمَمِ، فَأَمْلأُ هذَا الْبَيْتَ مَجْدًا، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.

ملاخى 3: 1«هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ مَلاَكِي فَيُهَيِّئُ الطَّرِيقَ أَمَامِي. وَيَأْتِي بَغْتَةً إِلَى هَيْكَلِهِ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي تَطْلُبُونَهُ، وَمَلاَكُ الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي تُسَرُّونَ بِهِ. هُوَذَا يَأْتِي، قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ»


التحقيق
متى 21: 12وَدَخَلَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ اللهِ وَأَخْرَجَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَقَلَبَ مَوَائِدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَكَرَاسِيَّ بَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ 13وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَكْتُوبٌ: بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى. وَأَنْتُمْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ!» 14وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ عُمْيٌ وَعُرْجٌ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فَشَفَاهُمْ. 15فَلَمَّا رَأَى رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ الْعَجَائِبَ الَّتِي صَنَعَ، وَالأَوْلاَدَ يَصْرَخُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَيَقُولُونَ:«أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ!»، غَضِبُوا

مرقس 11: 15وَجَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ يَسُوعُ الْهَيْكَلَ ابْتَدَأَ يُخْرِجُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَقَلَّبَ مَوَائِدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَكَرَاسِيَّ بَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*غيرته المقدسة على الهيكل*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 69: 9لأَنَّ غَيْرَةَ بَيْتِكَ أَكَلَتْنِي، وَتَعْيِيرَاتِ مُعَيِّرِيكَ وَقَعَتْ عَلَيَّ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 2: 15فَصَنَعَ سَوْطًا مِنْ حِبَال وَطَرَدَ الْجَمِيعَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ، اَلْغَنَمَ وَالْبَقَرَ، وَكَبَّ دَرَاهِمَ الصَّيَارِفِ وَقَلَّبَ مَوَائِدَهُمْ. 16وَقَالَ لِبَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ:«ارْفَعُوا هذِهِ مِنْ ههُنَا! لاَ تَجْعَلُوا بَيْتَ أَبِي بَيْتَ تِجَارَةٍ!». 17فَتَذَكَّرَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ:«غَيْرَةُ بَيْتِكَ أَكَلَتْنِي».

متى 21: 12وَدَخَلَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى هَيْكَلِ اللهِ وَأَخْرَجَ جَمِيعَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَبِيعُونَ وَيَشْتَرُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، وَقَلَبَ مَوَائِدَ الصَّيَارِفَةِ وَكَرَاسِيَّ بَاعَةِ الْحَمَامِ 13وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَكْتُوبٌ: بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى. وَأَنْتُمْ جَعَلْتُمُوهُ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ!» 14وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ عُمْيٌ وَعُرْجٌ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فَشَفَاهُمْ.



يقول_أ.ر. فاوست_: «لأن غيرة بيتك أكلتني -أي تحرقني كلهيب شديد (مزمور 139:119). يقول فيمزمور 69: 7: «لأني من أجلك احتملت العار». وبالمقارنة مع يوحنا 17:2 نجدأن المسيح امتلأ غيرة لكرامة بيت الله. وتعييرات معيريك وقعت على -أي بسببغيرتي المتقدة لكرامتك، وقعت التعييرات الموجهة إليك عليَّ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*الاطفال يسبحون المسيح*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 8: 1أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ سَيِّدُنَا، مَا أَمْجَدَ اسْمَكَ فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ! حَيْثُ جَعَلْتَ جَلاَلَكَ فَوْقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 2مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الأَطْفَالِ وَالرُّضَّعِ أَسَّسْتَ حَمْدًا بِسَبَبِ أَضْدَادِكَ، لِتَسْكِيتِ عَدُوٍّ وَمُنْتَقِمٍ.


التحقيق
متى 21: 15فَلَمَّا رَأَى رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ الْعَجَائِبَ الَّتِي صَنَعَ، وَالأَوْلاَدَ يَصْرَخُونَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَيَقُولُونَ:«أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ!»، غَضِبُوا 16وَقَالُوا لَهُ:«أَتَسْمَعُ مَا يَقُولُ هؤُلاَءِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«نَعَمْ! أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ: مِنْ أَفْوَاهِ الأَطْفَالِ وَالرُّضَّعِ هَيَّأْتَ تَسْبِيحًا؟».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*من لا يسمعه ، يدان*​

النبوة
تثنية 18: 18أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 19وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِكَلاَمِي الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ.

مزمور 2: 12قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيل يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 3: 16لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ. 18اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ الْوَحِيدِ.

يوحنا 5: 24«اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ، بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ.

يوحنا 12: 48مَنْ رَذَلَنِي وَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ كَلاَمِي فَلَهُ مَنْ يَدِينُهُ. اَلْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ هُوَ يَدِينُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ،


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*حجر الزاوية*​

النبوة
اشعياء 28: 16لِذلِكَ هكَذَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: «هأَنَذَا أُؤَسِّسُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ حَجَرًا، حَجَرَ امْتِحَانٍ، حَجَرَ زَاوِيَةٍ كَرِيمًا، أَسَاسًا مُؤَسَّسًا: مَنْ آمَنَ لاَ يَهْرُبُ.

زكريا 10: 3«عَلَى الرُّعَاةِ اشْتَعَلَ غَضَبِي فَعَاقَبْتُ الأَعْتِدَةَ، لأَنَّ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ قَدْ تَعَهَّدَ قَطِيعَهُ بَيْتَ يَهُوذَا، وَجَعَلَهُمْ كَفَرَسِ جَلاَلِهِ فِي الْقِتَالِ. 4مِنْهُ الزَّاوِيَةُ. مِنْهُ الْوَتَدُ. مِنْهُ قَوْسُ الْقِتَالِ. مِنْهُ يَخْرُجُ كُلُّ ظَالِمٍ جَمِيعًا.

هذة النبوة توضح ان الزاوية هو خارج من بيت يهوذا . اى من سبط يهوذا . 

اشعياء 8: 13قَدِّسُوا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ فَهُوَ خَوْفُكُمْ وَهُوَ رَهْبَتُكُمْ. 14وَيَكُونُ مَقْدِسًا وَحَجَرَ صَدْمَةٍ وَصَخْرَةَ عَثْرَةٍ لِبَيْتَيْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَفَخًّا وَشَرَكًا لِسُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 15فَيَعْثُرُ بِهَا كَثِيرُونَ وَيَسْقُطُونَ، فَيَنْكَسِرُونَ وَيَعْلَقُونَ فَيُلْقَطُونَ».


التحقيق
اعلن المسيح انه حجر الزاوية ولام اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا به 
لوقا 20: 17فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَقَالَ:«إِذًا مَا هُوَ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ؟ 18كُلُّ مَنْ يَسْقُطُ عَلَى ذلِكَ الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ!» 19فَطَلَبَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ أَنْ يُلْقُوا الأَيَادِيَ عَلَيْهِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ خَافُوا الشَّعْبَ، لأَنَّهُمْ عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ قَالَ هذَا الْمَثَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ.

متى 21: 42قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ؟ مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا! 43لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ. 44وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ!». 45وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَمْثَالَهُ، عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ تَكَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ.
ملحوظات : 
فى الاية 43 الامة التى يقصدها ، هم كل الامم ( غير اليهود ) ، اذ ان بذلة اليهود فُتح للامم باب الخلاص المُعد للجميع من قبل انشاء العالم ( رومية 11: 11-12 ) 
فى الاية 44 تحققت النتيجة ، اذ ان بعد ان رفض اليهود المسيح وقدموه للصلب معتمدين على الرومان ، واعلن اليهود عصيانهم بقيادة ( سمعان بن جبورة ) وهاجموا الحصون الرومانية ، وفى عام 69 اصبح فاسبسيان قيصر على الامبراطورية الرومانية والذى ارسل ابنه ( تيطس الرومانى ) ومعه جيش كبير لاعادة احتلال اليهودية ، هاجمهم الرومان وحاصروهم فتعرض اليهود داخل اسوار المدينة لمجاعة شديدة وكان من يهرب من داخل اورشليم للخارج ليأكل ، كان يعلق على خشب ، وتم بناء مئات الالاف من الصلبان التى صٌلب عليها اليهود الهاربين من الحصار ، ثم دخل الجيش وهدموا الهيكل ( 70 ميلاديا ) وكان مجموع اليهود الذين قتلوا على يد الرومان حوالى مليون ومئة الف (1.100.000) وكتب المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس عن تلك الاحداث بدقة .

واعترف بطرس بذلك امام اليهود
اعمال الرسل 4: 10فَلْيَكُنْ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِكُمْ وَجَمِيعِ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، أَنَّهُ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمُ، الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، بِذَاكَ وَقَفَ هذَا أَمَامَكُمْ صَحِيحًا. 11هذَا هُوَ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي احْتَقَرْتُمُوهُ أَيُّهَا الْبَنَّاؤُونَ، الَّذِي صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. 12وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ، بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيعترفون بالوهية المسيح على الجبل*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 40: 9عَلَى جَبَل عَال اصْعَدِي، يَا مُبَشِّرَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ. ارْفَعِي صَوْتَكِ بِقُوَّةٍ، يَا مُبَشِّرَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. ارْفَعِي لاَ تَخَافِي. قُولِي لِمُدُنِ يَهُوذَا: «هُوَذَا إِلهُكِ.


التحقيق
اعمال الرسل 1: 6أَمَّا هُمُ الْمُجْتَمِعُونَ فَسَأَلُوهُ قَائِلِينَ:«يَارَبُّ، هَلْ فِي هذَا الْوَقْتِ تَرُدُّ الْمُلْكَ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ؟» 7فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ، 8لكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ».9وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ. وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ. 10وَفِيمَا كَانُوا يَشْخَصُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُنْطَلِقٌ، إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا بِهِمْ بِلِبَاسٍ أَبْيَضَ، 11وَقَالاَ:«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ، مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقًا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ». 12حِينَئِذٍ رَجَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى جَبَلَ الزَّيْتُونِ، الَّذِي هُوَ بِالْقُرْبِ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ عَلَى سَفَرِ سَبْتٍ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يشفى الحمى*​ 
النبوة
حبقوق 3: 5قُدَّامَهُ ذَهَبَ الْوَبَأُ، وَعِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ خَرَجَتِ الْحُمَّى.


التحقيق
لوقا 4: 38وَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ دَخَلَ بَيْتَ سِمْعَانَ. وَكَانَتْ حَمَاةُ سِمْعَانَ قَدْ أَخَذَتْهَا حُمَّى شَدِيدَةٌ. فَسَأَلُوهُ مِنْ أَجْلِهَا. 39فَوَقَفَ فَوْقَهَا وَانْتَهَرَ الْحُمَّى فَتَرَكَتْهَا! وَفِي الْحَالِ قَامَتْ وَصَارَتْ تَخْدُمُهُمْ.




لاحظ ان النبوة تكلمت على ان الرب يدوس الحمى برجليه ، وقد تحقق الامر حرفيا اذ كانت حماة سمعان مضجعة على الارض والمسيح كان قائما على رجليه وشفاها وهو قائم .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يُسكِت البحرعند ارتفاع امواجها*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 89: 9أَنْتَ مُتَسَلِّطٌ عَلَى كِبْرِيَاءِ الْبَحْرِ. عِنْدَ ارْتِفَاعِ لُجَجِهِ أَنْتَ تُسَكِّنُهَا.
لججه = امواجه

وعرف اليهود من العهد القديم والنبوات ان المسيح سيكون خارقا ، وسيتحكم بالطبيعة
فذكروها فى كتاباتهم والتى تعود الى ما قبل الميلاد ( مخطوطات قمران )
Q521 Frag.2 Col. II
( 1 السماء والارض ستسمع لمسيحها )


التحقيق
مرقس 4: 36فَصَرَفُوا الْجَمْعَ وَأَخَذُوهُ كَمَا كَانَ فِي السَّفِينَةِ. وَكَانَتْ مَعَهُ أَيْضًا سُفُنٌ أُخْرَى صَغِيرَةٌ. 37فَحَدَثَ نَوْءُ رِيحٍ عَظِيمٌ، فَكَانَتِ الأَمْوَاجُ تَضْرِبُ إِلَى السَّفِينَةِ حَتَّى صَارَتْ تَمْتَلِئُ. 38وَكَانَ هُوَ فِي الْمُؤَخَّرِ عَلَى وِسَادَةٍ نَائِمًا. فَأَيْقَظُوهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَمَا يَهُمُّكَ أَنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ؟» 39فَقَامَ وَانْتَهَرَ الرِّيحَ، وَقَالَ لِلْبَحْرِ:«اسْكُتْ! اِبْكَمْ!». فَسَكَنَتِ الرِّيحُ وَصَارَ هُدُوءٌ عَظِيمٌ. 40وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَا بَالُكُمْ خَائِفِينَ هكَذَا؟ كَيْفَ لاَ إِيمَانَ لَكُمْ؟» 41فَخَافُوا خَوْفًا عَظِيمًا، وَقَالُوا بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ:«مَنْ هُوَ هذَا؟ فَإِنَّ الرِّيحَ أَيْضًا وَالْبَحْرَ يُطِيعَانِهِ!».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يقيم الموتى بكلمة *​ 
النبوة
عن الموت الجسدى
اشعياء 26: 19تَحْيَا أَمْوَاتُكَ، تَقُومُ الْجُثَثُ. اسْتَيْقِظُوا، تَرَنَّمُوا يَا سُكَّانَ التُّرَابِ. لأَنَّ طَلَّكَ طَلُّ أَعْشَابٍ، وَالأَرْضُ تُسْقِطُ الأَخْيِلَةَ.

عن الموت الروحى
اشعياء 55: 3أَمِيلُوا آذَانَكُمْ وَهَلُمُّوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا فَتَحْيَا أَنْفُسُكُمْ. وَأَقْطَعَ لَكُمْ عَهْدًا أَبَدِيًّا، مَرَاحِمَ دَاوُدَ الصَّادِقَةَ. 

وفى الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان فى الاية (اشعياء 55: 3) يقول ( اطيعوا سيدكم واقبلوا كلمته فيحى نفوسكم ... )
كلمة الله هو المسيح . (يوحنا 1: 14)

وقد عرف اليهود من خلال نصوص العهد القديم ان المسيح القادم سيحيى الموتى ، فذكروها فى كتاباتهم والتى تعود الى ما قبل الميلاد ( مخطوطات قمران )
Q521 Frag.2 Col. II
( 12 سيشفى المجروح وسيحيى الميت ويبشرالمساكين )


التحقيق
تنفذت هذة النبوات بطريقتين : على مستوى الجسد وعلى مستوى الروح .

*اولا : اقام المسيح الموتى جسديا . *

اوضح المسيح انه جاء لشفاء الشعب وتحقيق النبوات ، فقال لتلاميذ يوحنا :
متى 11: 5اَلْعُمْيُ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَالْعُرْجُ يَمْشُونَ، وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ، وَالصُّمُّ يَسْمَعُونَ، وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ، وَالْمَسَاكِينُ يُبَشَّرُونَ.

1- اقام ابنة يايرس *(وكانت على الفراش)* 
مرقس 5: 35وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ جَاءُوا مِنْ دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْمَجْمَعِ قَائِلِينَ:«ابْنَتُكَ مَاتَتْ. لِمَاذَا تُتْعِبُ الْمُعَلِّمَ بَعْدُ؟» 36فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ لِوَقْتِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ الَّتِي قِيلَتْ، فَقَالَ لِرَئِيسِ الْمَجْمَعِ:«لاَ تَخَفْ! آمِنْ فَقَطْ» ..... 41وَأَمْسَكَ بِيَدِ الصَّبِيَّةِ وَقَالَ لَهَا:«طَلِيثَا، قُومِي!». الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا صَبِيَّةُ، لَكِ أَقُولُ: قُومِي! 42وَلِلْوَقْتِ قَامَتِ الصَّبِيَّةُ وَمَشَتْ، لأَنَّهَا كَانَتِ ابْنَةَ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً. فَبُهِتُوا بَهَتًا عَظِيمًا.

2- اقام ابن ارملة نايين *(وكان محمولا على النعش في طريقه للقبر )*
لوقا 7: 11وَفِي الْيَوْمِ التَّالِي ذَهَبَ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ تُدْعَى نَايِينَ، وَذَهَبَ مَعَهُ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَجَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ. 12فَلَمَّا اقْتَرَبَ إِلَى بَابِ الْمَدِينَةِ، إِذَا مَيْتٌ مَحْمُولٌ، ابْنٌ وَحِيدٌ لأُمِّهِ، وَهِيَ أَرْمَلَةٌ وَمَعَهَا جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ. 13فَلَمَّا رَآهَا الرَّبُّ تَحَنَّنَ عَلَيْهَا، وَقَالَ لَهَا:«لاَ تَبْكِي». 14ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ وَلَمَسَ النَّعْشَ، فَوَقَفَ الْحَامِلُونَ. فَقَالَ: «أَيُّهَا الشَّابُّ، لَكَ أَقُولُ: قُمْ!». 15فَجَلَسَ الْمَيْتُ وَابْتَدَأَ يَتَكَلَّمُ، فَدَفَعَهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ.

3- اقام لعازر* (وكان له أربعة أيام في القبر )*
يوحنا 11: 43وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا صَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ:«لِعَازَرُ، هَلُمَّ خَارِجًا!» 44فَخَرَجَ الْمَيْتُ وَيَدَاهُ وَرِجْلاَهُ مَرْبُوطَاتٌ بِأَقْمِطَةٍ، وَوَجْهُهُ مَلْفُوفٌ بِمِنْدِيل. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«حُلُّوهُ وَدَعُوهُ يَذْهَبْ».

4- قامت الاجساد الراقدة عند موت المسيح وهذا حدث ليوضح الله ان يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر .
متى 27: 50فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. 51وَإِذَا حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ قَدِ انْشَقَّ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ، مِنْ فَوْقُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ. وَالأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلَتْ، وَالصُّخُورُ تَشَقَّقَتْ، 52وَالْقُبُورُ تَفَتَّحَتْ، وَقَامَ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَجْسَادِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ الرَّاقِدِينَ 53وَخَرَجُوا مِنَ الْقُبُورِ بَعْدَ قِيَامَتِهِ، وَدَخَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ، وَظَهَرُوا لِكَثِيرِينَ.



*ثانيا : اقام المسيح الموتى روحيا .*
الميت روحيا = المبتعد عن الله الحقيقى مصدر الحياة .

يوحنا 5: 24«اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ، بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ.

يوحنا 11: 25قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا، 26وَكُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ حَيًّا وَآمَنَ بِي فَلَنْ يَمُوتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. أَتُؤْمِنِينَ بِهذَا؟»


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يشفى العمى ويخلق العيون*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 35: 4قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: «تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا.هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ.الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ».5حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَقَّعُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ. 6حِينَئِذٍيَقْفِزُ الأَعْرَجُ كَالإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الأَخْرَسِ،لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْفَجَرَتْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِيَاهٌ، وَأَنْهَارٌ فِيالْقَفْرِ.

اشعياء 42: 6«أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ، فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْدًا لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُورًا لِلأُمَمِ، 7لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ، لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ، مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.

اشعياء 43: 8أَخْرِجِ الشَّعْبَ الأَعْمَى وَلَهُ عُيُونٌ، وَالأَصَمَّ وَلَهُ آذَانٌ.

اشعياء 29: 18وَيَسْمَعُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الصُّمُّ أَقْوَالَ السِّفْرِ، وَتَنْظُرُ مِنَ الْقَتَامِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ،

وقد عرف اليهود من خلال نصوص العهد القديم ان المسيح القادم سيفتح عيون العمى ، فذكروها فى كتاباتهم والتى تعود الى ما قبل الميلاد ( مخطوطات قمران )
Q521 Frag.2 Col. II
( 8 سيحرر المأسورين ويفتح عيون العمى ويقوّم المعوجين )


التحقيق
تنفذت هذة النبوات بطريقتين : على مستوى الجسد وعلى مستوى الروح .

*اولا : فتح عيون العمى جسديا . *
متى 20: 29وَفِيمَا هُمْ خَارِجُونَ مِنْ أَرِيحَا تَبِعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ، 30وَإِذَا أَعْمَيَانِ جَالِسَانِ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ. فَلَمَّا سَمِعَا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُجْتَازٌ صَرَخَا قَائِلَيْنِ: «ارْحَمْنَا يَا سَيِّدُ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ!» 31فَانْتَهَرَهُمَا الْجَمْعُ لِيَسْكُتَا، فَكَانَا يَصْرَخَانِ أَكْثَرَ قَائِلَيْنِ: «ارْحَمْنَا يَا سَيِّدُ، يَا ابْنَ دَاوُدَ!» 32فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ وَنَادَاهُمَا وَقَالَ:«مَاذَا تُرِيدَانِ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ بِكُمَا؟» 33قَالاَ لَهُ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، أَنْ تَنْفَتِحَ أَعْيُنُنَا!» 34فَتَحَنَّنَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمَسَ أَعْيُنَهُمَا، فَلِلْوَقْتِ أَبْصَرَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا فَتَبِعَاهُ.

يوحنا 9: 6قَالَ هذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ طِينًا وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى. 7وَقَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبِ اغْتَسِلْ فِي بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: مُرْسَلٌ، فَمَضَى وَاغْتَسَلَ وَأَتَى بَصِيرًا.

متى 12: 22حِينَئِذٍ أُحْضِرَ إِلَيْهِ مَجْنُونٌ أَعْمَى وَأَخْرَسُ فَشَفَاهُ، حَتَّى إِنَّ الأَعْمَى الأَخْرَسَ تَكَلَّمَ وَأَبْصَرَ.

متى 15: 30فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، مَعَهُمْ عُرْجٌ وَعُمْيٌ وَخُرْسٌ وَشُل وَآخَرُونَ كَثِيرُونَ، وَطَرَحُوهُمْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ. فَشَفَاهُمْ

متى 21: 14وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ عُمْيٌ وَعُرْجٌ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فَشَفَاهُمْ.

اوضح المسيح انه جاء لشفاء الشعب وتحقيق النبوات ، فقال لتلاميذ يوحنا :
متى 11: 5اَلْعُمْيُ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَالْعُرْجُ يَمْشُونَ، وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ، وَالصُّمُّ يَسْمَعُونَ، وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ، وَالْمَسَاكِينُ يُبَشَّرُونَ.



*ثانيا : فتح عيون العمى روحيا . *
الاعمى هو من لا يرى الا السواد ، لا يرى اى شئ اخر ، ينتظر من يجئ ويرشده للطريق .

كانت البشرية قبل المسيح فى الظلمة (فى السواد) (مزمور 51 ، اشعياء 59) ، لا نستطيع ان نخلص نفسنا من عبودية الخطية ، ننتظر المخلص الذى وعد الله به اليهود فى الكتب المقدسة ليرشدنا للطريق الصحيح .

جاء المسيح المخلص ، لنا نحن العمى الذين انتظرناه ليرشدنا لطريق الحياة الابدية .
جاء المسيح موضحا شهوة البشر والانبياء القدماء لمجيئه هو المرشد للطريق .
متى 13:17فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَأَبْرَارًا كَثِيرِينَ اشْتَهَوْا أَنْ يَرَوْا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَرَوْنَ وَلَمْ يَرَوْا، وَأَنْ يَسْمَعُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يشفى الصم ويخلق الاذن*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 35: 4قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: «تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا.هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ.الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ».5حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَقَّعُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ.6حِينَئِذٍيَقْفِزُ الأَعْرَجُ كَالإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الأَخْرَسِ،لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْفَجَرَتْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِيَاهٌ، وَأَنْهَارٌ فِيالْقَفْرِ.

اشعياء 29: 18وَيَسْمَعُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الصُّمُّ أَقْوَالَ السِّفْرِ، وَتَنْظُرُ مِنَ الْقَتَامِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ،

اشعياء 43: 8أَخْرِجِ الشَّعْبَ الأَعْمَى وَلَهُ عُيُونٌ، وَالأَصَمَّ وَلَهُ آذَانٌ.


التحقيق
تنفذت هذة النبوات بطريقتين : على مستوى الجسد وعلى مستوى الروح .


*اولا : فتح اذان الصم جسديا . *
لوقا 22: 47وَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا جَمْعٌ، وَالَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا، أَحَدُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ، فَدَنَا مِنْ يَسُوعَ لِيُقَبِّلَهُ. 48فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«يَا يَهُوذَا، أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟» 49فَلَمَّا رَأَى الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُ مَا يَكُونُ، قَالُوا:«يَارَبُّ، أَنَضْرِبُ بِالسَّيْفِ؟» 50وَضَرَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدَ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطَعَ أُذْنَهُ الْيُمْنَى. 51فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وقَالَ:«دَعُوا إِلَى هذَا!» وَلَمَسَ أُذْنَهُ وَأَبْرَأَهَا.

اوضح المسيح انه جاء لشفاء الشعب وتحقيق النبوات ، فقال لتلاميذ يوحنا :
متى 11: 5اَلْعُمْيُ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَالْعُرْجُ يَمْشُونَ، وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ، وَالصُّمُّ يَسْمَعُونَ، وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ، وَالْمَسَاكِينُ يُبَشَّرُونَ.


*ثانيا : فتح اذان الصم روحيا . *
الاصم هو الذى لا يسمع من يناديه من بعيد ، ويحتاج الى من يتعامل معه مباشرة ، بان يوجه للاصم رسالته ربما بالاشارة (وهذا يلزم ان يكون امام الاصم) او بالكتابة فى ورقة .

كانت البشرية قبل المسيح صماء لا تسمع ، قال الله لادم (لا تأكل من الشجرة) ، ولكن ادم لام يسمع واخطأ اذ عصى ، وضع الله الشريعة فى عصر موسى ، ولكن الكل لم يسمع ، الكل اخطأ ، حتى موسى النبى نفسه الذى تسلم الشريعة قد اخطأ ، وحرمه الله من دخول ارض الموعد . كانت البشرية فى حاجة الى الله ان يجئ ويتعامل معها مباشرة ، بان يوجه الله للبشر(الصم) رسالته لنا وهو امامنا ومعنا (1يوحنا 1: 1-3) ، واكمل رسالته لنا بالانجيل الذى كتبه تلاميذه بوحى الهى .

متى 1: 20..... لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 22وَهذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 23«هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللهُ مَعَنَا.

وبعد مجئ المسيح الذى تعامل معنا مباشرة ، وارانا حبه العظيم على الصليب ، اصبح بمقدور الانسان ان يسمع الوصية وينفذ ويمشى فى مشوار الكمال ، والذى اشار له الميسح بثمر المئة (متى 13: 8) ، وايضا فى (متى 5: 48)


جاء المسيح موضحا شهوة البشر والانبياء القدماء لمجيئه .
متى 13:17فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَأَبْرَارًا كَثِيرِينَ اشْتَهَوْا أَنْ يَرَوْا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَرَوْنَ وَلَمْ يَرَوْا، وَأَنْ يَسْمَعُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يشفى الخرس*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 35: 4قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: «تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا.هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ.الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ».5حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَقَّعُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ.6حِينَئِذٍيَقْفِزُ الأَعْرَجُ كَالإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الأَخْرَسِ،لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْفَجَرَتْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِيَاهٌ، وَأَنْهَارٌ فِيالْقَفْرِ.


التحقيق
تنفذت هذة النبوات بطريقتين : على مستوى الجسد وعلى مستوى الروح .

*اولا : فتح افواه الخرس جسديا . *
متى 12: 22حِينَئِذٍ أُحْضِرَ إِلَيْهِ مَجْنُونٌ أَعْمَى وَأَخْرَسُ فَشَفَاهُ، حَتَّى إِنَّ الأَعْمَى الأَخْرَسَ تَكَلَّمَ وَأَبْصَرَ.

متى 9: 32وَفِيمَا هُمَا خَارِجَانِ، إِذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَخْرَسُ مَجْنُونٌ قَدَّمُوهُ إِلَيْهِ. 33فَلَمَّا أُخْرِجَ الشَّيْطَانُ تَكَلَّمَ الأَخْرَسُ، فَتَعَجَّبَ الْجُمُوعُ قَائِلِينَ:«لَمْ يَظْهَرْ قَطُّ مِثْلُ هذَا فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ!»

متى 15: 30فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، مَعَهُمْ عُرْجٌ وَعُمْيٌ وَخُرْسٌ وَشُل وَآخَرُونَ كَثِيرُونَ، وَطَرَحُوهُمْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ. فَشَفَاهُمْ



*ثانيا : فتح افواه الخرس روحيا . *
الاخرس هو من ليس له القدرة على الكلام ، يحتاج هذا الشخص الى آخر يستطيع ان يفهمه ويوصل رسالته للاخرين .

موسى النبى العظيم (وسيط العهد القديم ) كان كأخرس ، وتحجج بلسانه الثقيل كى لا يتكلم مع فرعون
(خروج 4: 10- 15) وارسل الرب معه هارون ليكون فماً لموسى .
كان اليهود خرس روحيا ، كان اليهود يعرفون قوة الله ، ولكنهم لم يوصلوا رسالته لباقى الامم . حتى ان يونان النبى الذى امره الله بالتوجه لمدينة نينوى البابلية الوثنية برسالة التوبة ، كان حزينا وهرب من وجه الرب (يونان 1) .

العجيب ان الله اختار الخرس لتوصيل رسالة المسيح لكل العالم . اقصد بالخرس هنا اليهود ، وليس ذلك فقط بل اختار الجهال منهم ، واقصد هنا التلاميذ البسطاء.

فالتلاميذ اليهود والمتعصبين لليهودية - كغيرهم من اليهود - والذين كانوا ينظرون لغير اليهود بنظرة التعالى ، وبالرغم من بساطتهم – كان معظمهم صيادى سمك - الا انهم بالمسيح لم يعودوا خرس ، بل متكلمين جيدين 

لوقا 21: 15لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَمًا وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا.

حتى ان الله اعطاهم القدرة على التكلم بلغات والسنة مختلفة (اعمال الرسل 2) ، وحكمة عجيبة فى التكلم مع اليهود المقاومين للرسالة ومع الامم المنغمسى فى الوثنية .

1كورنثوس 1: 27بَلِ اخْتَارَ اللهُ جُهَّالَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءَ. وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ


فى العهد القديم ، كان هارون فماً لموسى النبى (الاخرس روحيا) فى توصيل رسالة الرب للغير رمزا للمسيح الذى هو فماً لنا (الخرس روحيا) فى توصيل رسالة الرب للغير .


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

راجع اللي هنا كمان عشان تبقى اكبر موسوعة :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174140​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*شفى العرج*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 35: 4قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: «تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا.هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ.الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ».5حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَقَّعُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ.6حِينَئِذٍيَقْفِزُ الأَعْرَجُ كَالإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الأَخْرَسِ،لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْفَجَرَتْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِيَاهٌ، وَأَنْهَارٌ فِيالْقَفْرِ.


التحقيق
تنفذت هذة النبوات بطريقتين : على مستوى الجسد وعلى مستوى الروح .

*اولا : شفى العرج جسديا . *
اوضح المسيح انه جاء لشفاء الشعب وتحقيق النبوات ، فقال لتلاميذ يوحنا :
متى 11: 5اَلْعُمْيُ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَالْعُرْجُ يَمْشُونَ، وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ، وَالصُّمُّ يَسْمَعُونَ، وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ، وَالْمَسَاكِينُ يُبَشَّرُونَ.

متى 15: 30فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، مَعَهُمْ عُرْجٌ وَعُمْيٌ وَخُرْسٌ وَشُل وَآخَرُونَ كَثِيرُونَ، وَطَرَحُوهُمْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ. فَشَفَاهُمْ

متى 21: 14وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ عُمْيٌ وَعُرْجٌ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ فَشَفَاهُمْ.


*ثانيا : شفى العرج روحيا . *
الاعرج لا يستطيع ان يسير بشكل منتظم فى خط مستقيم وحده .

كانت البشرية عرجاء (روحيا) قبل المسيح ، فعدد كبير من اليهود -والذين كانوا يمثلون شعب الله فى العهد القديم – يتمسكون بالله الحقيقى وبعد قليل يتركونه ، فيؤدبهم الله فيرجعون له ، ويعد قليل يتركونه وهكذا. راجع (قضاة) (ملوك 1، 2) (اخبار ايام 1، 2)
ومن اسباب تركهم لله هو اهتمامهم بالشهوات والماديات .
حتى ان ايليا النبى قال
1ملوك 18: 21فَتَقَدَّمَ إِيلِيَّا إِلَى جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ وَقَالَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى تَعْرُجُونَ بَيْنَ الْفِرْقَتَيْنِ؟ إِنْ كَانَ الرَّبُّ هُوَ اللهَ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْبَعْلُ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ».....

وجاء سليمان النبى فى سفر النشيد قائلا على لسان العروس (النفس البشرية) والتى تنتطر عريسها (المسيح)
نشيد الاناشيد 1: 4اُجْذُبْنِي وَرَاءَكَ فَنَجْرِيَ.....

فجاء المسيح ليشفينا من العرج الروحى ويجعلنا نجرى ورائه . اى نهتم بما لله على طول الطريق ولا نهتم بامور الدنيا (شهوات او ماديات ..)
انظر لحوار المسيح مع احد اليهود
متى 8: 21وَقَالَ لَهُ آخَرُ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ:«يَا سَيِّدُ، ائْذَنْ لِي أَنْ أَمْضِيَ أَوَّلاً وَأَدْفِنَ أَبِي». 22فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اتْبَعْنِي، وَدَعِ الْمَوْتَى يَدْفِنُونَ مَوْتَاهُمْ».

متى 19: 21قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ:«إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَامِلاً فَاذْهَبْ وَبعْ أَمْلاَكَكَ وَأَعْطِ الْفُقَرَاءَ، فَيَكُونَ لَكَ كَنْزٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَتَعَالَ اتْبَعْنِي»


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يشفى الامراض المختلفة*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 35: 4قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: «تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا.هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ.الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ».5حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَقَّعُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ.6حِينَئِذٍيَقْفِزُ الأَعْرَجُ كَالإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الأَخْرَسِ،لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْفَجَرَتْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِيَاهٌ، وَأَنْهَارٌ فِيالْقَفْرِ.


التحقيق
متى 4: 24فَذَاعَ خَبَرُهُ فِي جَمِيعِ سُورِيَّةَ. فَأَحْضَرُوا إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعَ السُّقَمَاءِ الْمُصَابِينَ بِأَمْرَاضٍ وَأَوْجَاعٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ، وَالْمَجَانِينَ وَالْمَصْرُوعِينَ وَالْمَفْلُوجِينَ، فَشَفَاهُمْ.

لوقا 4: 40وَعِنْدَ غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ، جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ سُقَمَاءُ بِأَمْرَاضٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ قَدَّمُوهُمْ إِلَيْهِ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَيْهِ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَشَفَاهُمْ.

مرقس 1: 34فَشَفَى كَثِيرِينَ كَانُوا مَرْضَى بِأَمْرَاضٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ، وَأَخْرَجَ شَيَاطِينَ كَثِيرَةً، وَلَمْ يَدَعِ الشَّيَاطِينَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ لأَنَّهُمْ عَرَفُوهُ.

متى 15: 30فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، مَعَهُمْ عُرْجٌ وَعُمْيٌ وَخُرْسٌ وَشُل وَآخَرُونَ كَثِيرُونَ، وَطَرَحُوهُمْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ. فَشَفَاهُمْ

متى 9: 35وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ الْمُدُنَ كُلَّهَا وَالْقُرَى يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهَا، وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ، وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْبِ

اوضح المسيح انه جاء لشفاء الشعب وتحقيق النبوات ، فقال لتلاميذ يوحنا :
متى 11: 5اَلْعُمْيُ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَالْعُرْجُ يَمْشُونَ، وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ، وَالصُّمُّ يَسْمَعُونَ، وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ، وَالْمَسَاكِينُ يُبَشَّرُونَ.





ربما يسأل احدنا سؤال ، لماذا كانت معظم اعمال المسيح تتجلى فى شفاء الناس واقامة الموتى !؟
فعل المسيح ذلك ليقول لك :
انت فى حرب صعبة ، حرب ضد الشيطان ، ربما يهزمك الشيطان ويصيبك فتصبح عبد لخطية معينة او اداة لتنفيذ اوامره ، لكن لا تيأس يا بنى ، انا لم اجئ للارض لاتباهى بقدرتى غير المحدودة ، بل انا جئت لاشفيك من سموم الشياطين ومن افكاره وفخاخه ، لو اصابك فأنا شافيك 

لو جعلك اعمى : اى فقدت القدرة على رؤية خلاصى وتضحيتى لك .
فأنا سأشفيك وافتح عيونك
لو جعلك اصم : اى فقدت القدرة على سماع كلمة الله واطاعتها .
فأنا سأشفيك واخلق لك اذن
لو جعلك اخرس : اى فقدت القدرة على تبشير الغير بخلاصك ، سواء باعمالك او بكلامك .
فأنا سأشفيك واجعلك فما لى
لو جعلك اعرج : اى تكون مع الله ، ولكن ليس بقلب كامل ، اى تكون عبدا لخطية معينة فى ذات الوقت .
فأنا سأشفيك واجعلك صحيح
لوجعلك ميت : اى بعدك عن مصدر حياتك وبقيت بعيد عن الله تماما .
فأنا سأقيمك من الموت الروحى


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يشفى منكسرى القلوب*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 61: 1رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ، وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ.

اشعياء 57: 14وَيَقُولُ: «أَعِدُّوا، أَعِدُّوا. هَيِّئُوا الطَّرِيقَ. ارْفَعُوا الْمَعْثَرَةَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ شَعْبِي». 15لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الْعَلِيُّ الْمُرْتَفِعُ، سَاكِنُ الأَبَدِ، الْقُدُّوسُ اسْمُهُ: «فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الْمُرْتَفِعِ الْمُقَدَّسِ أَسْكُنُ، وَمَعَ الْمُنْسَحِقِ وَالْمُتَوَاضِعِ الرُّوحِ، لأُحْيِيَ رُوحَ الْمُتَوَاضِعِينَ، وَلأُحْيِيَ قَلْبَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ.

مزمور 147: 3يَشْفِي الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، وَيَجْبُرُ كَسْرَهُمْ. 4يُحْصِي عَدَدَ الْكَوَاكِبِ. يَدْعُو كُلَّهَا بِأَسْمَاءٍ. 5عَظِيمٌ هُوَ رَبُّنَا، وَعَظِيمُ الْقُوَّةِ. لِفَهْمِهِ لاَ إِحْصَاءَ. 6الرَّبُّ يَرْفَعُ الْوُدَعَاءَ، وَيَضَعُ الأَشْرَارَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ.


التحقيق
قال المسيح له كل المجد فى العظة على الجبل
متى 5: 3«طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ، لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. 4طُوبَى لِلْحَزَانَى، لأَنَّهُمْ يَتَعَزَّوْنَ. 5طُوبَى لِلْوُدَعَاءِ، لأَنَّهُمْ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ.

لوقا 4: 16وَجَاءَ إِلَى النَّاصِرَةِ حَيْثُ كَانَ قَدْ تَرَبَّى. وَدَخَلَ الْمَجْمَعَ حَسَبَ عَادَتِهِ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَقَامَ لِيَقْرَأَ، 17فَدُفِعَ إِلَيْهِ سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ. وَلَمَّا فَتَحَ السِّفْرَ وَجَدَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ مَكْتُوبًا فِيهِ: 18«رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ، وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ، 19وَأَكْرِزَ بِسَنَةِ الرَّبِّ الْمَقْبُولَةِ». 20ثُمَّ طَوَى السِّفْرَ وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى الْخَادِمِ، وَجَلَسَ. وَجَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْمَجْمَعِ كَانَتْ عُيُونُهُمْ شَاخِصَةً إِلَيْهِ. 21فَابْتَدَأَ يَقُولُ لَهُمْ:«إِنَّهُ الْيَوْمَ قَدْ تَمَّ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ فِي مَسَامِعِكُمْ».

اوضح المسيح انه جاء لشفاء الشعب وتحقيق النبوات ، فقال لتلاميذ يوحنا :
متى 11: 5اَلْعُمْيُ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَالْعُرْجُ يَمْشُونَ، وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ، وَالصُّمُّ يَسْمَعُونَ، وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ، وَالْمَسَاكِينُ يُبَشَّرُونَ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*حجر عثرة لليهود*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 118: 21أَحْمَدُكَ لأَنَّكَ اسْتَجَبْتَ لِي وَصِرْتَ لِي خَلاَصًا. 22الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. 23مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا، وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا.

اشعياء 8: 13قَدِّسُوا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ فَهُوَ خَوْفُكُمْ وَهُوَ رَهْبَتُكُمْ. 14وَيَكُونُ مَقْدِسًا وَحَجَرَ صَدْمَةٍ وَصَخْرَةَ عَثْرَةٍ لِبَيْتَيْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَفَخًّا وَشَرَكًا لِسُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 15فَيَعْثُرُ بِهَا كَثِيرُونَ وَيَسْقُطُونَ، فَيَنْكَسِرُونَ وَيَعْلَقُونَ فَيُلْقَطُونَ».


التحقيق
اعلن المسيح انه حجر الزاوية ولام اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا به 
لوقا 20: 17فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَقَالَ:«إِذًا مَا هُوَ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ؟ 18كُلُّ مَنْ يَسْقُطُ عَلَى ذلِكَ الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ!» 19فَطَلَبَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةُ أَنْ يُلْقُوا الأَيَادِيَ عَلَيْهِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ، وَلكِنَّهُمْ خَافُوا الشَّعْبَ، لأَنَّهُمْ عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ قَالَ هذَا الْمَثَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ.

متى 21: 42قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ؟ مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا! 43لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ. 44وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ!». 45وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَمْثَالَهُ، عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ تَكَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ.
ملحوظات : 
فى الاية 43 الامة التى يقصدها ، هم كل الامم ( غير اليهود ) ، اذ ان بذلة اليهود فُتح للامم باب الخلاص المُعد للجميع من قبل انشاء العالم ( رومية 11: 11-12 ) 
فى الاية 44 تحققت النتيجة ، اذ ان بعد ان رفض اليهود المسيح وقدموه للصلب معتمدين على الرومان ، واعلن اليهود عصيانهم بقيادة ( سمعان بن جبورة ) وهاجموا الحصون الرومانية ، وفى عام 69 اصبح فاسبسيان قيصر على الامبراطورية الرومانية والذى ارسل ابنه ( تيطس الرومانى ) ومعه جيش كبير لاعادة احتلال اليهودية ، هاجمهم الرومان وحاصروهم فتعرض اليهود داخل اسوار المدينة لمجاعة شديدة وكان من يهرب من داخل اورشليم للخارج ليأكل ، كان يعلق على خشب ، وتم بناء مئات الالاف من الصلبان التى صٌلب عليها اليهود الهاربين من الحصار ، ثم دخل الجيش وهدموا الهيكل ( 70 ميلاديا ) وكان مجموع اليهود الذين قتلوا على يد الرومان يمثلون حوالى 2/3 المدينة ، وكتب المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس عن تلك الاحداث بدقة .

واعترف بطرس بذلك امام اليهود
اعمال الرسل 4: 10فَلْيَكُنْ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِكُمْ وَجَمِيعِ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، أَنَّهُ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمُ، الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، بِذَاكَ وَقَفَ هذَا أَمَامَكُمْ صَحِيحًا. 11هذَا هُوَ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي احْتَقَرْتُمُوهُ أَيُّهَا الْبَنَّاؤُونَ، الَّذِي صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. 12وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ، بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ».

1بطرس 2: 6لِذلِكَ يُتَضَمَّنُ أَيْضًا فِي الْكِتَابِ:«هنَذَا أَضَعُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ حَجَرَ زَاوِيَةٍ مُخْتَارًا كَرِيمًا، وَالَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لَنْ يُخْزَى». 7فَلَكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَرَامَةُ، وَأَمَّا لِلَّذِينَ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ، «فَالْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ، هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ»

وبولس الرسول ايضا
رومية 9: 31وَلكِنَّ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَهُوَ يَسْعَى فِي أَثَرِ نَامُوسِ الْبِرِّ، لَمْ يُدْرِكْ نَامُوسَ الْبِرِّ! 32لِمَاذَا؟ لأَنَّهُ فَعَلَ ذلِكَ لَيْسَ بِالإِيمَانِ، بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ. فَإِنَّهُمُ اصْطَدَمُوا بِحَجَرِ الصَّدْمَةِ، 33كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «هَا أَنَا أَضَعُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ حَجَرَ صَدْمَةٍ وَصَخْرَةَ عَثْرَةٍ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُخْزَى».




يقدم ترجوم إشعياء نصّ ( إشعياء 8: 13- 15) هكذا: «رب الجنود، إياه تدعون قدوساً وتخافونه ويكون قوتكم. وإن لم تصغوا، تكون كلمة الرب لكم نقمة وحجراً للسحق وصخرة للمذلة لبيتي أمراء إسرائيل، لكسرهم وعثرتهم، لأن بيت إسرائيل قد انشق عن بيت يهوذا الساكنين في أورشليم.. وكثيرون سيعثرون بهم فيسقطون ويتحطمون ويؤخذون بشركهم».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يسمع الاسرائيلين كلامه ولا يفهمون ، يبصرون ولا يعرفون*​

النبوة
اشعياء 6: 9فَقَالَ: «اذْهَبْ وَقُلْ لِهذَا الشَّعْبِ: اسْمَعُوا سَمْعًا وَلاَ تَفْهَمُوا، وَأَبْصِرُوا إِبْصَارًا وَلاَ تَعْرِفُوا. 10غَلِّظْ قَلْبَ هذَا الشَّعْبِ وَثَقِّلْ أُذُنَيْهِ وَاطْمُسْ عَيْنَيْهِ، لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرَ بِعَيْنَيْهِ وَيَسْمَعَ بِأُذُنَيْهِ وَيَفْهَمَ بِقَلْبِهِ، وَيَرْجعَ فَيُشْفَى».

ارميا 5: 21اِسْمَعْ هذَا أَيُّهَا الشَّعْبُ الْجَاهِلُ وَالْعَدِيمُ الْفَهْمِ، الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ وَلاَ يُبْصِرُونَ. لَهُمْ آذَانٌ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُونَ.


التحقيق
متى 13:13مِنْ أَجْلِ هذَا أُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِأَمْثَال، لأَنَّهُمْ مُبْصِرِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَسَامِعِينَ لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ وَلاَ يَفْهَمُونَ. 14فَقَدْ تَمَّتْ فِيهِمْ نُبُوَّةُ إِشَعْيَاءَ الْقَائِلَةُ: تَسْمَعُونَ سَمْعًا وَلاَ تَفْهَمُونَ، وَمُبْصِرِينَ تُبْصِرُونَ وَلاَ تَنْظُرُونَ.
لوقا 8: 10فَقَالَ:«لَكُمْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا أَسْرَارَ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ، وَأَمَّا لِلْبَاقِينَ فَبِأَمْثَال، حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ مُبْصِرِينَ لاَ يُبْصِرُونَ، وَسَامِعِينَ لاَ يَفْهَمُونَ.

وهذة القصة حدثت مع بولس الرسول اثناء تبشيره لليهود برسالة المسيح.
اعمال 28: 23فَعَيَّنُوا لَهُ يَوْمًا، فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ كَثِيرُونَ إِلَى الْمَنْزِلِ، فَطَفِقَ يَشْرَحُ لَهُمْ شَاهِدًا بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ، وَمُقْنِعًا إِيَّاهُمْ مِنْ نَامُوسِ مُوسَى وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ بِأَمْرِ يَسُوعَ، مِنَ الصَّبَاحِ إِلَى الْمَسَاءِ. 24فَاقْتَنَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ بِمَا قِيلَ، وَبَعْضُهُمْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا. 25فَانْصَرَفُوا وَهُمْ غَيْرُ مُتَّفِقِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ مَعَ بَعْضٍ، لَمَّا قَالَ بُولُسُ كَلِمَةً وَاحِدَةً:«إِنَّهُ حَسَنًا كَلَّمَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ آبَاءَنَا بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ 26قَائِلاً: اذْهَبْ إِلَى هذَا الشَّعْبِ وَقُلْ: سَتَسْمَعُونَ سَمْعًا وَلاَ تَفْهَمُونَ، وَسَتَنْظُرُونَ نَظَرًا وَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ. 27لأَنَّ قَلْبَ هذَا الشَّعْبِ قَدْ غَلُظَ، وَبِآذَانِهِمْ سَمِعُوا ثَقِيلاً، وَأَعْيُنُهُمْ أَغْمَضُوهَا. لِئَلاَّ يُبْصِرُوا بِأَعْيُنِهِمْ وَيَسْمَعُوا بِآذَانِهِمْ وَيَفْهَمُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَرْجِعُوا، فَأَشْفِيَهُمْ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يرفضه اغلبية اليهود*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 1مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا، وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟

اشعياء 65: 1«أَصْغَيْتُ إِلَى الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَسْأَلُوا. وُجِدْتُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَطْلُبُونِي. قُلْتُ: هأَنَذَا، هأَنَذَا. لأُمَّةٍ لَمْ تُسَمَّ بِاسْمِي. 2بَسَطْتُ يَدَيَّ طُولَ النَّهَارِ إِلَى شَعْبٍ مُتَمَرِّدٍ سَائِرٍ فِي طَرِيق غَيْرِ صَالِحٍ وَرَاءَ أَفْكَارِهِ.

زكريا 12: 10«وَأُفِيضُ عَلَى بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ رُوحَ النِّعْمَةِ وَالتَّضَرُّعَاتِ، فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ، الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُونَ عَلَيْهِ كَنَائِحٍ عَلَى وَحِيدٍ لَهُ، وَيَكُونُونَ فِي مَرَارَةٍ عَلَيْهِ كَمَنْ هُوَ فِي مَرَارَةٍ عَلَى بِكْرِهِ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 1: 11إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ. 12وَأَمَّا كُلُّ الَّذِينَ قَبِلُوهُ فَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَصِيرُوا أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ، أَيِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِاسْمِهِ.




تم هذا في المسيح الذي لم يؤمن به إخوته ( يوحنا 7: 5)، الذي جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله ( يوحنا 1: 11)، الذي تركه تلاميذه الذين كان يعتبرهم إخوته. 
ملحوظة: وما يؤكد الطبيعة النبوية لأصحاح 53 من سفر إشعياء هو أن المفسرين اليهود قبل مجيء المسيح كانوا يعلمون بأن إشعياء، هنا يتحدث عن المسيا اليهودي.وفي التعليم اليهودي لم يصبح هذا النص تعبيراً عن معاناة الأمة اليهودية إلا بعد استخدام المسيحيين الأوائل له في الدفاع عن العقيدة المسيحية. ولا يستقيم هذا التفسير اليهودي مع إشارة إشعياء المعتادة للشعب اليهودي بضمائر الجمع للمتكلم («نحن» و «نا» الفاعلين) بينما يشير دائماً للمسيا بضمير المفرد الغائب كما هو الحال في إشعياء 53 («هو» وهاء الملكية والمفعول للمفرد الغائب).​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيؤمن به بعض اليهود وسيكونون نواة التبشير به*​ 
النبوة
تثنية 18: 15«يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ.


التحقيق
النقطة الاولى : اعلن الله نفسه ان المسيح هو المقصود ، وهو الذى سيستمع له بعض اليهود .

اعلن الله بوضوح من هو المقصود بعبارة ( له تسمعون ) عندما تكلم بنفسه من السماء امام ( بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب ) وامام موسى النبى نفسه وايليا النبى اللذان ظهرا بمعجزة مع المسيح على الجبل وكأن الله يعلن ان النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى انما هو المسيح .
متى 17: 1وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَيُوحَنَّا أَخَاهُ وَصَعِدَ بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَل عَال مُنْفَرِدِينَ. 2وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ، وَأَضَاءَ وَجْهُهُ كَالشَّمْسِ، وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ. 3وَإِذَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا قَدْ ظَهَرَا لَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ مَعَهُ. 4فَجَعَلَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَارَبُّ، جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ ههُنَا! فَإِنْ شِئْتَ نَصْنَعْ هُنَا ثَلاَثَ مَظَالَّ: لَكَ وَاحِدَةٌ، وَلِمُوسَى وَاحِدَةٌ، وَلإِيلِيَّا وَاحِدَةٌ». 5وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً:«هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا». 6وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ التَّلاَمِيذُ سَقَطُوا عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ وَخَافُوا جِدًّا.


النقطة الثانية : تاريخيا .
تحقق هذا الامر بوضوح ، اذ ان تلاميذ المسيح الاثنى عشر وكذلك السبعين رسول وغيرهم من اليهود هم نواة التبشير به فى العالم كله ، والكثير منهم استشد فى سبيل تباعية المسيح ونشر رسالته .


فمثلا رحلات التبشير التى قام بها التلاميذ اليهود الاثنى عشر 

1- القديس سمعان ابن يونا (بطرس) : وعظ يوم الخمسين فآمن فى تلك الليلة 3 الالاف نفس ( اعمال 2 ) بشر فى روما وهناك تم استشهاده .

2- القديس يوحنا الحبيب : كانت كرازته في الفترة الأولى من تأسيس الكنيسة منحصرة في أورشليم والمناطق القريبة إلى أن تنيحت القديسة العذراء مريم الذي أستلمها من الرب كأم له ليرعاها، وبعدها أنطلق إلى أسيا الصغرى ومدنها الشهيرة، وأقام في مدينه أفسس العظيمة متابعا ومكملا عمل بولس وأبولس الكرازي في أسيا الصغرى (أعمال، 18 :24)، ومن أفسس أشرف القديس يوحنا على ساردس وفيلادلفيا واللاذوقية وأزمير، وبرغامس، وثياتيرا، وغيرها من المدن

3- يعقوب اخو يوحنا : بشر في اليهودية والسامرية ثم سافر الي اسبانيا و بشر أهلهاثم رجع الى اورشليم 

4- القديس فيلبس الرسول : كرز القديس فيلبس في بلاد فارس واسيا الصغرى. خاصة في إقليم "فريجيا" وانتهى به المطاف في مدينه "هيرابولس" حيث استشهد مصلوبا بعد أن ثار عليه الوثنيين.​ 

5- القديس برثلماوس (نثنائيل ) التلميذ : بشر في بلاد اليمن وترك لهم نسخه من إنجيل متى باللغة العبرية، وجدها العلامة "بنتينوس" عميد المدرسة اللاهوتية بالإسكندرية عام 180، وحكي يوسابيوس المؤرخ الكنسي نفس الرواية، وكان توجد في اليمن أيام بشارة القديس برثولماوس جالية كبيرة يهودية، كذلك بشر في أرمينيا ومازالت الكنيسة الارمنيه تعتبره شفيعها بعد أن أستشهد فيها بقطع رأسه.​ 
6- القديس توما : بشر أولا في اليهودية، ثم ذهب إلى بلاد مابين النهرين (العراق) وذهب إلى الهند والصين، وقضي معظم حياته الكرازيه في الهند والى يومنا هذا القديس توما هو شفيع المسيحيين الهنود .

7- القديس متى الانجيلى : بشر بالمسيح فى فلسطين وصور وصيدا ثم رجع الى اورشليم وتوجه بالتبشير الى الحبشة
كرز في بلاد اليهودية وإثيوبيا وبلاد الفرس والبارثيين.

8- القديس يعقوب ابن الحلفى : بشر فى اليهودية نفسها وكان واسع الاطلاع على الكتب المقدسة .

9- القديس يهوذا ( تداوس ) : بشر في بلاد مابين النهرين وبلاد العرب وبلاد فارس، ومات شهيدا في بلاد فارس. ترك لنا رسالة تحمل اسمه وهي قصيرة ويذكر في مقدمتها إنه "عبد يسوع المسيح وأخو يعقوب".

10- القديس سمعان القانوى : بشر في سوريا وبلاد مابين النهرين وبلاد فارس وختم حياته شهيد.

11- القديس اندرواس : ابتدأ عمله الكرازي بعد يوم الخمسين، وركز نشاطه التبشيري في مناطق شبه جزيرة البلقان وبعض مقاطعات أسيا الصغرى، وبناء على رواية "اوريجانوس" التي سجلها "يوسابيوس" المؤرخ الكنسي، فأنه بشر في سكيثيا وهي المنطقة التي تقع شمال بحر قزوين والبحر الأسود.

12- القديس متياس : بشر في اليهودية والسامره وبعض مقاطعات آسيا الصغرى، وختم حياته شهيداً.

اما عن الرسل الـ 70
اذكر هنا واحدا فقط وهو مرقس الرسول اليهودى الذى بشر فى مصر ونحن ندين له بالايمان واصبحنا نحن المصريين نطلق على البابا (بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية) .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*نور للامم*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 42: 6«أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ، فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْدًا لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُورًا لِلأُمَمِ،

اشعياء 49: 6فَقَالَ: «قَلِيلٌ أَنْ تَكُونَ لِي عَبْدًا لإِقَامَةِ أَسْبَاطِ يَعْقُوبَ، وَرَدِّ مَحْفُوظِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ نُورًا لِلأُمَمِ لِتَكُونَ خَلاَصِي إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ».

اشعياء 60: 2لأَنَّهُ هَا هِيَ الظُّلْمَةُ تُغَطِّي الأَرْضَ وَالظَّلاَمُ الدَّامِسُ الأُمَمَ. أَمَّا عَلَيْكِ فَيُشْرِقُ الرَّبُّ، وَمَجْدُهُ عَلَيْكِ يُرَى. 3فَتَسِيرُ الأُمَمُ فِي نُورِكِ، وَالْمُلُوكُ فِي ضِيَاءِ إِشْرَاقِكِ.


التحقيق
لوقا 2: 25وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ، وَهَذَا الرَّجُلُ كَانَ بَارًّا تَقِيًّا يَنْتَظِرُ تَعْزِيَةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ. 26وَكَانَ قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرَى مَسِيحَ الرَّبِّ. 27فَأَتَى بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ. وَعِنْدَمَا دَخَلَ بِالصَّبِيِّ يَسُوعَ أَبَوَاهُ، لِيَصْنَعَا لَهُ حَسَبَ عَادَةِ النَّامُوسِ، 28أَخَذَهُ عَلَى ذِرَاعَيْهِ وَبَارَكَ اللهَ وَقَالَ: 29«الآنَ تُطْلِقُ عَبْدَكَ يَا سَيِّدُ حَسَبَ قَوْلِكَ بِسَلاَمٍ، 30لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ أَبْصَرَتَا خَلاَصَكَ، 31الَّذِي أَعْدَدْتَهُ قُدَّامَ وَجْهِ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ. 32نُورَ إِعْلاَنٍ لِلأُمَمِ، وَمَجْدًا لِشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ». 

يوحنا 8: 12ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً:«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».

اعمال 13: 46..... هُوَذَا نَتَوَجَّهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ. 47لأَنْ هكَذَا أَوْصَانَا الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَقَمْتُكَ نُورًا لِلأُمَمِ، لِتَكُونَ أَنْتَ خَلاَصًا إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». 48فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الأُمَمُ ذلِكَ كَانُوا يَفْرَحُونَ وَيُمَجِّدُونَ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ. وَآمَنَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُعَيَّنِينَ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.

اعمال 26: 23إِنْ يُؤَلَّمِ الْمَسِيحُ، يَكُنْ هُوَ أَوَّلَ قِيَامَةِ الأَمْوَاتِ، مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يُنَادِيَ بِنُورٍ لِلشَّعْبِ وَلِلأُمَمِ».

اعمال 28: 28فَلْيَكُنْ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَكُمْ أَنَّ خَلاَصَ اللهِ قَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَى الأُمَمِ، وَهُمْ سَيَسْمَعُونَ!».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*تسعى الامم ورائه*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 11: 10وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ، إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ، وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْدًا.

اشعياء 65: 1«أَصْغَيْتُ إِلَى الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَسْأَلُوا. وُجِدْتُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَطْلُبُونِي. قُلْتُ: هأَنَذَا، هأَنَذَا. لأُمَّةٍ لَمْ تُسَمَّ بِاسْمِي. 


التحقيق
يوحنا 12: 18لِهذَا أَيْضًا لاَقَاهُ الْجَمْعُ، لأَنَّهُمْ سَمِعُوا أَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ صَنَعَ هذِهِ الآيَةَ. 19فَقَالَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: «انْظُرُوا! إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَنْفَعُونَ شَيْئًا! هُوَذَا الْعَالَمُ قَدْ ذَهَبَ وَرَاءَهُ!». 20وَكَانَ أُنَاسٌ يُونَانِيُّونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا لِيَسْجُدُوا فِي الْعِيدِ. 21فَتَقَدَّمَ هؤُلاَءِ إِلَى فِيلُبُّسَ الَّذِي مِنْ بَيْتِ صَيْدَا الْجَلِيلِ، وَسَأَلُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى يَسُوعَ»

متى 4: 24فَذَاعَ خَبَرُهُ فِي جَمِيعِ سُورِيَّةَ. فَأَحْضَرُوا إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعَ السُّقَمَاءِ الْمُصَابِينَ بِأَمْرَاضٍ وَأَوْجَاعٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ، وَالْمَجَانِينَ وَالْمَصْرُوعِينَ وَالْمَفْلُوجِينَ، فَشَفَاهُمْ.

مرقس 7: 26وَكَانَتْ الامْرَأَةُ أُمَمِيَّةً، وَفِي جِنْسِهَا فِينِيقِيَّةً سُورِيَّةً. فَسَأَلَتْهُ أَنْ يُخْرِجَ الشَّيْطَانَ مِنِ ابْنَتِهَا.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*ستنتظر الامم تعاليمه*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 42: 4لاَ يَكِلُّ وَلاَ يَنْكَسِرُ حَتَّى يَضَعَ الْحَقَّ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَتَنْتَظِرُ الْجَزَائِرُ شَرِيعَتَهُ».
مزمور 22: 30الذُّرِّيَّةُ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ. يُخَبَّرُ عَنِ الرَّبِّ الْجِيلُ الآتِي. 31يَأْتُونَ وَيُخْبِرُونَ بِبِرهِ شَعْبًا سَيُولَدُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ فَعَلَ.


التحقيق
يوخنا 12: 20وَكَانَ أُنَاسٌ يُونَانِيُّونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ صَعِدُوا لِيَسْجُدُوا فِي الْعِيدِ. 21فَتَقَدَّمَ هؤُلاَءِ إِلَى فِيلُبُّسَ الَّذِي مِنْ بَيْتِ صَيْدَا الْجَلِيلِ، وَسَأَلُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى يَسُوعَ» 22فَأَتَى فِيلُبُّسُ وَقَالَ لأَنْدَرَاوُسَ، ثُمَّ قَالَ أَنْدَرَاوُسُ وَفِيلُبُّسُ لِيَسُوعَ. 23وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَأَجَابَهُمَا قِائِلاً:«قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. 24اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَقَعْ حَبَّةُ الْحِنْطَةِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَتَمُتْ فَهِيَ تَبْقَى وَحْدَهَا. وَلكِنْ إِنْ مَاتَتْ تَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ. 25مَنْ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ يُهْلِكُهَا، وَمَنْ يُبْغِضُ نَفْسَهُ فِي هذَا الْعَالَمِ يَحْفَظُهَا إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*


*دخول الامم للايمان*​

النبوة
مزمور 22: 27تَذْكُرُ وَتَرْجعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ كُلُّ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. وَتَسْجُدُ قُدَّامَكَ كُلُّ قَبَائِلِ الأُمَمِ.

مزمور 67: 3يَحْمَدُكَ الشُّعُوبُ يَا اَللهُ. يَحْمَدُكَ الشُّعُوبُ كُلُّهُمْ. 4تَفْرَحُ وَتَبْتَهِجُ الأُمَمُ لأَنَّكَ تَدِينُ الشُّعُوبَ بِالاسْتِقَامَةِ، وَأُمَمَ الأَرْضِ تَهْدِيهِمْ. سِلاَهْ.

اشعياء 2: 2وَيَكُونُ فِي آخِرِ الأَيَّامِ أَنَّ جَبَلَ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ يَكُونُ ثَابِتًا فِي رَأْسِ الْجِبَالِ، وَيَرْتَفِعُ فَوْقَ التِّلاَلِ، وَتَجْرِي إِلَيْهِ كُلُّ الأُمَمِ. 3وَتَسِيرُ شُعُوبٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَيَقُولُونَ: «هَلُمَّ نَصْعَدْ إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ، إِلَى بَيْتِ إِلهِ يَعْقُوبَ، فَيُعَلِّمَنَا مِنْ طُرُقِهِ وَنَسْلُكَ فِي سُبُلِهِ». لأَنَّهُ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ تَخْرُجُ الشَّرِيعَةُ، وَمِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ.
اشعياء 49: 22هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: «هَا إِنِّي أَرْفَعُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ يَدِي وَإِلَى الشُّعُوبِ أُقِيمُ رَايَتِي، فَيَأْتُونَ بِأَوْلاَدِكِ فِي الأَحْضَانِ، وَبَنَاتُكِ عَلَى الأَكْتَافِ يُحْمَلْنَ.

اشعياء 60: 3فَتَسِيرُ الأُمَمُ فِي نُورِكِ، وَالْمُلُوكُ فِي ضِيَاءِ إِشْرَاقِكِ.

اشعياء 61: 11لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الأَرْضَ تُخْرِجُ نَبَاتَهَا، وَكَمَا أَنَّ الْجَنَّةَ تُنْبِتُ مَزْرُوعَاتِهَا، هكَذَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ يُنْبِتُ بِرًّا وَتَسْبِيحًا أَمَامَ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ.

ارميا 3: 17فِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ يُسَمُّونَ أُورُشَلِيمَ كُرْسِيَّ الرَّبِّ، وَيَجْتَمِعُ إِلَيْهَا كُلُّ الأُمَمِ، إِلَى اسْمِ الرَّبِّ، إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَلاَ يَذْهَبُونَ بَعْدُ وَرَاءَ عِنَادِ قَلْبِهِمِ الشِّرِّيرِ.
ارميا 16: 19يَا رَبُّ، عِزِّي وَحِصْنِي وَمَلْجَإِي فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيِق، إِلَيْكَ تَأْتِي الأُمَمُ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ، وَيَقُولُونَ: «إِنَّمَا وَرِثَ آبَاؤُنَا كَذِبًا وَأَبَاطِيلَ وَمَا لاَ مَنْفَعَةَ فِيهِ. 20هَلْ يَصْنَعُ الإِنْسَانُ لِنَفْسِهِ آلِهَةً وَهِيَ لَيْسَتْ آلِهَةً؟». 21«لِذلِكَ هأَنَذَا أُعَرِّفُهُمْ هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ، أُعَرِّفُهُمْ يَدِي وَجَبَرُوتِي، فَيَعْرِفُونَ أَنَّ اسْمِي يَهْوَهُ.

زكريا 2: 10«تَرَنَّمِي وَافْرَحِي يَا بِنْتَ صِهْيَوْنَ، لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا آتِي وَأَسْكُنُ فِي وَسَطِكِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 11فَيَتَّصِلُ أُمَمٌ كَثِيرَةٌ بِالرَّبِّ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، وَيَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْبًا فَأَسْكُنُ فِي وَسَطِكِ، فَتَعْلَمِينَ أَنَّ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكِ.

زكريا 8: 20هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: سَيَأْتِي شُعُوبٌ بَعْدُ، وَسُكَّانُ مُدُنٍ كَثِيرَةٍ. 21وَسُكَّانُ وَاحِدَةٍ يَسِيرُونَ إِلَى أُخْرَى قَائِلِينَ: لِنَذْهَبْ ذَهَابًا لِنَتَرَضَّى وَجْهَ الرَّبِّ وَنَطْلُبَ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ. أَنَا أَيْضًا أَذْهَبُ. 22فَتَأْتِي شُعُوبٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَأُمَمٌ قَوِيَّةٌ لِيَطْلُبُوا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَلْيَتَرَضُّوا وَجْهَ الرَّبِّ.

ميخا 4: 1وَيَكُونُ فِي آخِرِ الأَيَّامِ أَنَّ جَبَلَ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ يَكُونُ ثَابِتًا فِي رَأْسِ الْجِبَالِ، وَيَرْتَفِعُ فَوْقَ التِّلاَلِ، وَتَجْرِي إِلَيْهِ شُعُوبٌ. 2وَتَسِيرُ أُمَمٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَيَقُولُونَ: «هَلُمَّ نَصْعَدْ إِلَى جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ، وَإِلَى بَيْتِ إِلهِ يَعْقُوبَ، فَيُعَلِّمَنَا مِنْ طُرُقِهِ، وَنَسْلُكَ فِي سُبُلِهِ». لأَنَّهُ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ تَخْرُجُ الشَّرِيعَةُ، وَمِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ.

التحقيق
اوصى المسيح بتبشير الامم 
متى 28: 19فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 20وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.

اعمال الرسل 1: 8لكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ، وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ».

لوقا 24: 46وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«هكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ، وَهكَذَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ، 47وَأَنْ يُكْرَزَ بِاسْمِهِ بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ، مُبْتَدَأً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ.

وقد تم بالفعل ، اذ انتشرت المسيحية فى كل امم وشعوب العالم فى كل اللغات وكل الالسنة .
رومية 15: 9وَأَمَّا الأُمَمُ فَمَجَّدُوا اللهَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّحْمَةِ، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ:«مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ سَأَحْمَدُكَ فِي الأُمَمِ وَأُرَتِّلُ لاسْمِكَ» 10وَيَقُولُ أَيْضًا:«تَهَلَّلُوا أَيُّهَا الأُمَمُ مَعَ شَعْبِهِ» 11وَأَيْضًا:«سَبِّحُوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ، وَامْدَحُوهُ يَا جَمِيعَ الشُّعُوبِ» 12وَأَيْضًا يَقُولُ إِشَعْيَاءُ:«سَيَكُونُ أَصْلُ يَسَّى وَالْقَائِمُ لِيَسُودَ عَلَى الأُمَمِ، عَلَيْهِ سَيَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ».

للاستزادة ، اقرأ سفر اعمال الرسل ورسالة بولس لاهل رومية .




فى (اشعياء 2:2-3) نبوة عن تآلف اليهود والامم المؤمنين بالمسسيح وذهابهم الى اورشليم الى قبر المسيح وكنيسة القيامة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*تتبارك به جميع الامم*​ 
النبوة
بشر الله ابراهيم وكذلك ابنه اسحق ومن بعده يعقوب بان فى نسلهم ( مفرد والمقصود هو المسيح ) سيتبارك جميع امم الارض

*الاية الاولى وجهها ملاك يهوه الى ابراهيم .*
تكوين 22: 18وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِي».

*الاية الثانية وجهها الرب الى اسحق *
*تكوين 26: *4وَأُكَثِّرُ نَسْلَكَ كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ، وَأُعْطِي نَسْلَكَ جَمِيعَ هذِهِ الْبِلاَدِ، وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ،

*الاية الثالثة وجهها الرب الى يعقوب *
*تكوين 28: *14وَيَكُونُ نَسْلُكَ كَتُرَابِ الأَرْضِ، وَتَمْتَدُّ غَرْبًا وَشَرْقًا وَشَمَالاً وَجَنُوبًا، وَيَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَوَفِي نَسْلِكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ.


التحقيق
*تقول النبوات كلمة ( *نَسْلِكَ* ) وليس انسالك . المقصود بنسلك هو المسيح . *
يشرح بولس الرسول ويقول
غلاطية 3: 16وَأَمَّا الْمَوَاعِيدُ فَقِيلَتْ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَفِي نَسْلِهِ. لاَ يَقُولُ:«وَفِي الأَنْسَالِ» كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ، بَلْ كَأَنَّهُ عَنْ وَاحِدٍ:«وَفِي نَسْلِكَ» الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ.
اعمال الرسل 3: 25أَنْتُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي عَاهَدَ بِهِ اللهُ آبَاءَنَا قَائِلاً لإِبْراهِيمَ: وَبِنَسْلِكَ تَتَبَارَكُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 26إِلَيْكُمْ أَوَّلاً، إِذْ أَقَامَ اللهُ فَتَاهُ يَسُوعَ، أَرْسَلَهُ يُبَارِكُكُمْ بِرَدِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ شُرُورِهِ


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يبيد حكمة الحكماء وفهم الفهماء*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 29: 14لِذلِكَ هأَنَذَا أَعُودُ أَصْنَعُ بِهذَا الشَّعْبِ عَجَبًا وَعَجِيبًا، فَتَبِيدُ حِكْمَةُ حُكَمَائِهِ، وَيَخْتَفِي فَهْمُ فُهَمَائِهِ».


التحقيق
متى 11: 25فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: «أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ، لأَنَّكَ أَخْفَيْتَ هذِهِ عَنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَمَاءِ وَأَعْلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ.

اكورنثوس 1: 18فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ، وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ، 19لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ:«سَأُبِيدُ حِكْمَةَ الْحُكَمَاءِ، وَأَرْفُضُ فَهْمَ الْفُهَمَاءِ». 20أَيْنَ الْحَكِيمُ؟ أَيْنَ الْكَاتِبُ؟ أَيْنَ مُبَاحِثُ هذَا الدَّهْرِ؟ أَلَمْ يُجَهِّلِ اللهُ حِكْمَةَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ؟ 21لأَنَّهُ إِذْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ فِي حِكْمَةِ اللهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفِ اللهَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ، اسْتَحْسَنَ اللهُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِجَهَالَةِ الْكِرَازَةِ. 22لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ يَسْأَلُونَ آيَةً، وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ يَطْلُبُونَ حِكْمَةً، 23وَلكِنَّنَا نَحْنُ نَكْرِزُ بِالْمَسِيحِ مَصْلُوبًا: لِلْيَهُودِ عَثْرَةً، وَلِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ جَهَالَةً! 24وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُودًا وَيُونَانِيِّينَ، فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ. ..... 27بَلِ اخْتَارَ اللهُ جُهَّالَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءَ. وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ. 28وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ أَدْنِيَاءَ الْعَالَمِ وَالْمُزْدَرَى وَغَيْرَ الْمَوْجُودِ لِيُبْطِلَ الْمَوْجُودَ، 29لِكَيْ لاَ يَفْتَخِرَ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ أَمَامَهُ. 30وَمِنْهُ أَنْتُمْ بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي صَارَ لَنَا حِكْمَةً مِنَ اللهِ وَبِرًّا وَقَدَاسَةً وَفِدَاءً. 31حَتَّى كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ:«مَنِ افْتَخَرَ فَلْيَفْتَخِرْ بِالرَّبِّ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*جاء ليحل سيف فى العائلة*​ 
النبوة
ميخا 7: 6لأَنَّ الابْنَ مُسْتَهِينٌ بِالأَبِ، وَالْبِنْتَ قَائِمَةٌ عَلَى أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ عَلَى حَمَاتِهَا، وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ.


التحقيق
متى 10: 34«لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ. مَا جِئْتُ لأُلْقِيَ سَلاَمًا بَلْ سَيْفًا. 35فَإِنِّي جِئْتُ لأُفَرِّقَ الإِنْسَانَ ضِدَّ أَبِيهِ، وَالابْنَةَ ضِدَّ أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ ضِدَّ حَمَاتِهَا. 36وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ. 37مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْنًا أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي،

وهذا حدث بالفعل ، اذ ان بعد ايمان بعض اهل البيوت بالمسيح ، يقوم الباقى باضطهادهم وربما يقتلوهم ، وهذا الامر كان منتشرا بين اليهود ، وايضا الان بين المسلمين ، فعندما يسمع احد ان فى بيته متنصر ( ابوه او امه او بنته او ابنه او .. ) يقوم باضطهاده وتعذيبه ويعطيه مهلة (الاستتابة) ثم يقتله , ولكن المسيح اعطانا التعزية اذ قال

متى 10: 16«هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُكُمْ كَغَنَمٍ فِي وَسْطِ ذِئَابٍ، فَكُونُوا حُكَمَاءَ كَالْحَيَّاتِ وَبُسَطَاءَ كَالْحَمَامِ. 17وَلكِنِ احْذَرُوا مِنَ النَّاسِ، لأَنَّهُمْ سَيُسْلِمُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَجَالِسَ، وَفِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ يَجْلِدُونَكُمْ. 18وَتُسَاقُونَ أَمَامَ وُلاَةٍ وَمُلُوكٍ مِنْ أَجْلِي شَهَادَةً لَهُمْ وَلِلأُمَمِ. 19فَمَتَى أَسْلَمُوكُمْ فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا كَيْفَ أَوْ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ تُعْطَوْنَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهِ، 20لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ. 21وَسَيُسْلِمُ الأَخُ أَخَاهُ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ، وَالأَبُ وَلَدَهُ، وَيَقُومُ الأَوْلاَدُ عَلَى وَالِدِيهِمْ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُمْ، 22وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ. .....28وَلاَ تَخَافُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَقْتُلُونَ الْجَسَدَ وَلكِنَّ النَّفْسَ لاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوهَا، بَلْ خَافُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ النَّفْسَ وَالْجَسَدَ كِلَيْهِمَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يبغضوه بلا سبب*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 69: 4أَكْثَرُ مِنْ شَعْرِ رَأْسِي الَّذِينَ يُبْغِضُونَنِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. اعْتَزَّ مُسْتَهْلِكِيَّ أَعْدَائِي ظُلْمًا. حِينَئِذٍ رَدَدْتُ الَّذِي لَمْ أَخْطَفْهُ.

مزمور 109: 3بِكَلاَمِ بُغْضٍ أَحَاطُوا بِي، وَقَاتَلُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ. 4بَدَلَ مَحَبَّتِي يُخَاصِمُونَنِي. أَمَّا أَنَا فَصَلاَةٌ.


التحقيق
ابغضه اليهود ولهذا قال المسيح
يوحنا 15: 23اَلَّذِي يُبْغِضُنِي يُبْغِضُ أَبِي أَيْضًا. 24لَوْ لَمْ أَكُنْ قَدْ عَمِلْتُ بَيْنَهُمْ أَعْمَالاً لَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا أَحَدٌ غَيْرِي، لَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُمْ خَطِيَّةٌ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ رَأَوْا وَأَبْغَضُونِي أَنَا وَأَبِي. 25لكِنْ لِكَيْ تَتِمَّ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ فِي نَامُوسِهِمْ: إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُونِي بِلاَ سَبَبٍ.

لوقا 4: 29فَقَامُوا وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى حَافَّةَِ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي كَانَتْ مَدِينَتُهُمْ مَبْنِيَّةً عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَطْرَحُوهُ إِلَى أَسْفَلٍ.

وبالنسبة للامم (متمثلين فى الجندى الرومانى )
يوحنا 18: 23أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«إِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ رَدِيًّا فَاشْهَدْ عَلَى الرَّدِيِّ، وَإِنْ حَسَنًا فَلِمَاذَا تَضْرِبُنِي؟»

حياة المسيح كلها كانت سلسلة من الآلآم ، وهو بلا خطية لكى يحاسب او يضايق من اجلها . بدءا من الاضطهاد النفسى وانتهاءا بالقتل الجسدى فى حين انه برئ .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يتآمر عليه رؤساء اليهود*​

النبوة
مزمور 2: 2قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: 3«لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا».

مزمور 31: 13لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. الْخَوْفُ مُسْتَدِيرٌ بِي بِمُؤَامَرَتِهِمْ مَعًا عَلَيَّ. تَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَخْذِ نَفْسِي.


التحقيق
عند اقامة المسيح للعازر من الموت 
يوحنا 11: 45فَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ، وَنَظَرُوا مَا فَعَلَ يَسُوعُ، آمَنُوا بِهِ. 46وَأَمَّا قَوْمٌ مِنْهُمْ فَمَضَوْا إِلَى الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَقَالُوا لَهُمْ عَمَّا فَعَلَ يَسُوعُ. 47فَجَمَعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مَجْمَعًا وَقَالُوا:«مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ؟ فَإِنَّ هذَا الإِنْسَانَ يَعْمَلُ آيَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً. 48إِنْ تَرَكْنَاهُ هكَذَا يُؤْمِنُ الْجَمِيعُ بِهِ، فَيَأْتِي الرُّومَانِيُّونَ وَيَأْخُذُونَ مَوْضِعَنَا وَأُمَّتَنَا». 49فَقَالَ لَهُمْ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ، وَهُوَ قَيَافَا، كَانَ رَئِيسًا لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ:«أَنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ شَيْئًا، 50وَلاَ تُفَكِّرُونَ أَنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَنَا أَنْ يَمُوتَ إِنْسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَهْلِكَ الأُمَّةُ كُلُّهَا!». 51وَلَمْ يَقُلْ هذَا مِنْ نَفْسِهِ، بَلْ إِذْ كَانَ رَئِيسًا لِلْكَهَنَةِ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ، تَنَبَّأَ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَمُوتَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ، 52وَلَيْسَ عَنِ الأُمَّةِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِيَجْمَعَ أَبْنَاءَ اللهِ الْمُتَفَرِّقِينَ إِلَى وَاحِدٍ. 53فَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَشَاوَرُوا لِيَقْتُلُوهُ.

وعندما اعلن عن لاهوته وقدرته ، ارادوا ان يقتلوه دون اى سبب
لوقا 4: 29فَقَامُوا وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى حَافَّةَِ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي كَانَتْ مَدِينَتُهُمْ مَبْنِيَّةً عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَطْرَحُوهُ إِلَى أَسْفَلٍ.

ارادوا كثيرا ان يوقعوه فى خلاف مع الرومان 
متى 22: 15حِينَئِذٍ ذَهَبَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ وَتَشَاوَرُوا لِكَيْ يَصْطَادُوهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. ..... 17فَقُلْ لَنَا: مَاذَا تَظُنُّ؟ أَيَجُوزُ أَنْ تُعْطَى جِزْيَةٌ لِقَيْصَرَ أَمْ لاَ؟» 18فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ خُبْثَهُمْ وَقَالَ:«لِمَاذَا تُجَرِّبُونَنِي يَا مُرَاؤُونَ؟ 19أَرُونِي مُعَامَلَةَ الْجِزْيَةِ». فَقَدَّمُوا لَهُ دِينَارًا. 20فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«لِمَنْ هذِهِ الصُّورَةُ وَالْكِتَابَةُ؟» 21قَالُوا لَهُ:«لِقَيْصَرَ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَعْطُوا إِذًا مَا لِقَيْصَرَ لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا ِللهِ ِللهِ». 22فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا تَعَجَّبُوا وَتَرَكُوهُ وَمَضَوْا.

وحاول رؤساء كهنتهم ان يجلبوا شهود زور على المسيح ليجدوا الحجة لقتله .
متى 26: 57وَالَّذِينَ أَمْسَكُوا يَسُوعَ مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى قَيَافَا رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، حَيْثُ اجْتَمَعَ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالشُّيُوخُ. 58وَأَمَّا بُطْرُسُ فَتَبِعَهُ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ إِلَى دَارِ رَئِيسِ الْكَهَنَةِ، فَدَخَلَ إِلَى دَاخِل وَجَلَسَ بَيْنَ الْخُدَّامِ لِيَنْظُرَ النِّهَايَةَ. 59وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ،


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يتآمر عليه رؤساء الامم*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 2: 2قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ: 3«لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا».

مزمور 31: 13لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. الْخَوْفُ مُسْتَدِيرٌ بِي بِمُؤَامَرَتِهِمْ مَعًا عَلَيَّ. تَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَخْذِ نَفْسِي.


التحقيق
عرف بيلاطس ان المسيح برئ وان اليهود اسلموه حسدا ، فمسح بيلاطس يديه بالماء كعلامة على براءة المسيح من الحكم ، الا انه خاف على منصبه ووافق على صلبه ، واشترك معه الوالى هيرودس فى ذلك.
متى 17:15وَكَانَ الْوَالِي مُعْتَادًا فِي الْعِيدِ أَنْ يُطْلِقَ لِلْجَمْعِ أَسِيرًا وَاحِدًا، مَنْ أَرَادُوهُ. 16وَكَانَ لَهُمْ حِينَئِذٍ أَسِيرٌ مَشْهُورٌ يُسَمَّى بَارَابَاسَ. 17فَفِيمَا هُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ:«مَنْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ؟ بَارَابَاسَ أَمْ يَسُوعَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ؟» 18لأَنَّهُ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُمْ أَسْلَمُوهُ حَسَدًا...... فَقَالُوا: «بَارَابَاسَ!». 22قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «فَمَاذَا أَفْعَلُ بِيَسُوعَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ؟» قَالَ لَهُ الْجَمِيعُ: «لِيُصْلَبْ!» 23فَقَالَ الْوَالِي:«وَأَيَّ شَرّ عَمِلَ؟» فَكَانُوا يَزْدَادُونَ صُرَاخًا قَائِلِينَ: «لِيُصْلَبْ!» 24فَلَمَّا رَأَى بِيلاَطُسُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَنْفَعُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَحْدُثُ شَغَبٌ، أَخَذَ مَاءً وَغَسَلَ يَدَيْهِ قُدَّامَ الْجَمْعِ قَائِلاً:«إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْ دَمِ هذَا الْبَارِّ! أَبْصِرُوا أَنْتُمْ!».

والتلاميذ اعلنوا وقالوا
اعمال الرسل 4: 24فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا، رَفَعُوا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ صَوْتًا إِلَى اللهِ وَقَالُوا:«أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ، أَنْتَ هُوَ الإِلهُ الصَّانِعُ السَّمَاءَ وَالأَرْضَ وَالْبَحْرَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا، 25الْقَائِلُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاكَ: لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ بِالْبَاطِلِ؟ 26قَامَتْ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَاجْتَمَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ. 27لأَنَّهُ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ اجْتَمَعَ عَلَى فَتَاكَ الْقُدُّوسِ يَسُوعَ، الَّذِي مَسَحْتَهُ، هِيرُودُسُ وَبِيلاَطُسُ الْبُنْطِيُّ مَعَ أُمَمٍ وَشُعُوبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، 28لِيَفْعَلُوا كُلَّ مَا سَبَقَتْ فَعَيَّنَتْ يَدُكَ وَمَشُورَتُكَ أَنْ يَكُونَ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*خيانة صديق*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 41: 9أَيْضًا رَجُلُ سَلاَمَتِي، الَّذِي وَثِقْتُ بِهِ، آكِلُ خُبْزِي، رَفَعَ عَلَيَّ عَقِبَهُ!

مزمور 55: 12لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَدُوٌّ يُعَيِّرُنِي فَأَحْتَمِلَ. لَيْسَ مُبْغِضِي تَعَظَّمَ عَلَيَّ فَأَخْتَبِئَ مِنْهُ. 13بَلْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ عَدِيلِي، إِلْفِي وَصَدِيقِي، 14الَّذِي مَعَهُ كَانَتْ تَحْلُو لَنَا الْعِشْرَةُ. إِلَى بَيْتِ اللهِ كُنَّا نَذْهَبُ فِي الْجُمْهُورِ. 


التحقيق
يوحنا 13: 21لَمَّا قَالَ يَسُوعُ هذَا اضْطَرَبَ بِالرُّوحِ، وَشَهِدَ وَقَالَ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنْكُمْ سَيُسَلِّمُنِي!». 22فَكَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ يَنْظُرُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَهُمْ مُحْتَارُونَ فِي مَنْ قَالَ عَنْهُ. 23وَكَانَ مُتَّكِئًا فِي حِضْنِ يَسُوعَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ، كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ. 24فَأَوْمَأَ إِلَيْهِ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنْ يَسْأَلَ مَنْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ الَّذِي قَالَ عَنْهُ. 25فَاتَّكَأَ ذَاكَ عَلَى صَدْرِ يَسُوعَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، مَنْ هُوَ؟» 26أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«هُوَ ذَاكَ الَّذِي أَغْمِسُ أَنَا اللُّقْمَةَ وَأُعْطِيهِ!». فَغَمَسَ اللُّقْمَةَ وَأَعْطَاهَا لِيَهُوذَا سِمْعَانَ الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيِّ. 27فَبَعْدَ اللُّقْمَةِ دَخَلَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ. فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَا أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُهُ فَاعْمَلْهُ بِأَكْثَرِ سُرْعَةٍ».

مرقس 14: 43وَلِلْوَقْتِ فِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَقْبَلَ يَهُوذَا، وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، وَمَعَهُ جَمْعٌ كَثِيرٌ بِسُيُوفٍ وَعِصِيٍّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ. 44وَكَانَ مُسَلِّمُهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمْ عَلاَمَةً قَائِلاً:«الَّذِي أُقَبِّلُهُ هُوَ هُوَ. أَمْسِكُوهُ، وَامْضُوا بِهِ بِحِرْصٍ». 45فَجَاءَ لِلْوَقْتِ وَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلاً:«يَا سَيِّدِي، يَاسَيِّدِي!» وَقَبَّلَهُ. 46فَأَلْقَوْا أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمْسَكُوهُ.



في ( مزمور 41: 9) يقول «رجل سلامتي» أي من يقبلني بقبلة السلام كما فعل يهوذا ( متى 26: 49 وقارن ذلك مع إرميا 20: 10).


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*بيعه بـــ 30 من الفضة*​ 
النبوة
زكريا 11: 12فَقُلْتُ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ حَسُنَ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ فَأَعْطُونِي أُجْرَتِي وَإِلاَّ فَامْتَنِعُوا». فَوَزَنُوا أُجْرَتِي ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. 13فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ». فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.


التحقيق
متى 26: 14حِينَئِذٍ ذَهَبَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ، الَّذِي يُدْعَى يَهُوذَا الإِسْخَرْيُوطِيَّ، إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ 15وَقَالَ:«مَاذَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُعْطُوني وَأَنَا أُسَلِّمُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ؟» فَجَعَلُوا لَهُ ثَلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ. 16وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ كَانَ يَطْلُبُ فُرْصَةً لِيُسَلِّمَهُ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*القاء المال ( ثمن الخيانة ) فى بيت الله*​

النبوة
زكريا 11: 13فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ». فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 3حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ 4قَائِلاً:«قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا:«مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!» 5فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*دفع المال ( ثمن الخيانة ) فى شراء حقل الفخارى*​ 
النبوة
زكريا 11: 13فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «أَلْقِهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ، الثَّمَنَ الْكَرِيمَ الَّذِي ثَمَّنُونِي بِهِ». فَأَخَذْتُ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ وَأَلْقَيْتُهَا إِلَى الْفَخَّارِيِّ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 6فَأَخَذَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ الْفِضَّةَ وَقَالُوا:«لاَ يَحِلُّ أَنْ نُلْقِيَهَا فِي الْخِزَانَةِ لأَنَّهَا ثَمَنُ دَمٍ». 7فَتَشَاوَرُوا وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهَا حَقْلَ الْفَخَّارِيِّ مَقْبَرَةً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ. 8لِهذَا سُمِّيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ «حَقْلَ الدَّمِ» إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ.


توضيح :
الله أمر زكريا أن يتوجَّه إلى اليهود بشيراً ونذيراً،فنبذوا كلامه وازدروا به. وطلب منهم أن يعطوه ثمنه أي قيمة أتعابه، أو يلبوا دعوته، ولكنهم ازدروا به وبوظيفته وبالله الذي أرسله بأن أعطوه ثلاثين من الفضة، وهي ثمن عبد. فأمره الله أن يلقي هذا الثمن إلى الفخاري ، ولاحظ قول الرب ان المال هو الثمن الذين تمنوه به اسرائيل ( زكريا 11: 13 ) وعلى هذا المثال سلكوا مع المسيح، فإنه لما أتى رفضوه وازدروا به، بأن ثمَّنوه بثمن عبد، فألقى هذا الثمن في الهيكل. وأخذه الكهنة واشتروا به حقل الفخاري وهو لا قيمة له، وهذا يدل على استخفافهم به ورفضهم دعوته.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*مصير يهوذا*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 69: 25لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُمْ خَرَابًا، وَفِي خِيَامِهِمْ لاَ يَكُنْ سَاكِنٌ.​

مزمور 109:7إِذَا حُوكِمَ فَلْيَخْرُجْ مُذْنِبًا، وَصَلاَتُهُ فَلْتَكُنْ خَطِيَّةً. 8لِتَكُنْ أَيَّامُهُ قَلِيلَةً، وَوَظِيفَتُهُ لِيَأْخُذْهَا آخَرُ. 9لِيَكُنْ بَنُوهُ أَيْتَامًا وَامْرَأَتُهُ أَرْمَلَةً.​ 

التحقيق
متى 27: 3حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ4قَائِلاً:«قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا». فَقَالُوا:«مَاذَا عَلَيْنَا؟ أَنْتَ أَبْصِرْ!» 5فَطَرَحَ الْفِضَّةَ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ وَانْصَرَفَ، ثُمَّ مَضَى وَخَنَقَ نَفْسَهُ.​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 109:7إِذَا حُوكِمَ فَلْيَخْرُجْ مُذْنِبًا، وَصَلاَتُهُ فَلْتَكُنْ خَطِيَّةً. 8لِتَكُنْ أَيَّامُهُ قَلِيلَةً، وَوَظِيفَتُهُ لِيَأْخُذْهَا آخَرُ. 9لِيَكُنْ بَنُوهُ أَيْتَامًا وَامْرَأَتُهُ أَرْمَلَةً.


التحقيق
اعمال الرسل 1: 16«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ، كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ هذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ الَّذِي سَبَقَ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فَقَالَهُ بِفَمِ دَاوُدَ، عَنْ يَهُوذَا الَّذِي صَارَ دَلِيلاً لِلَّذِينَ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ، 17إِذْ كَانَ مَعْدُودًا بَيْنَنَا وَصَارَ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ. 18فَإِنَّ هذَا اقْتَنَى حَقْلاً مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الظُّلْمِ، وَإِذْ سَقَطَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ انْشَقَّ مِنَ الْوَسْطِ، فَانْسَكَبَتْ أَحْشَاؤُهُ كُلُّهَا. 19وَصَارَ ذلِكَ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، حَتَّى دُعِيَ ذلِكَ الْحَقْلُ فِي لُغَتِهِمْ «حَقَلْ دَمَا» أَيْ: حَقْلَ دَمٍ. 20لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي سِفْرِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: لِتَصِرْ دَارُهُ خَرَابًا وَلاَ يَكُنْ فِيهَا سَاكِنٌ. وَلْيَأْخُذْ وَظِيفَتَهُ آخَرُ. 21فَيَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الرِّجَالَ الَّذِينَ اجْتَمَعُوا مَعَنَا كُلَّ الزَّمَانِ الَّذِي فِيهِ دَخَلَ إِلَيْنَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ وَخَرَجَ، 22مُنْذُ مَعْمُودِيَّةِ يُوحَنَّا إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ عَنَّا، يَصِيرُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ شَاهِدًا مَعَنَا بِقِيَامَتِهِ». 23فَأَقَامُوا اثْنَيْنِ: يُوسُفَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى بَارْسَابَا الْمُلَقَّبَ يُوسْتُسَ، وَمَتِّيَاسَ. 24وَصَلَّوْا قَائِلِينَ:«أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ الْعَارِفُ قُلُوبَ الْجَمِيعِ، عَيِّنْ أَنْتَ مِنْ هذَيْنِ الاثْنَيْنِ أَيًّا اخْتَرْتَهُ، 25لِيَأْخُذَ قُرْعَةَ هذِهِ الْخِدْمَةِ وَالرِّسَالَةِ الَّتِي تَعَدَّاهَا يَهُوذَا لِيَذْهَبَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ». 26ثُمَّ أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَتَهُمْ، فَوَقَعَتِ الْقُرْعَةُ عَلَى مَتِّيَاسَ، فَحُسِبَ مَعَ الأَحَدَ عَشَرَ رَسُولاً.



توضيح :
ذكر البشير متى خبر انتحار يهوذا دون أن يخوض في تفاصيل، فقال إنه شنق نفسه. أما كاتب أعمال الرسل فذكر تفصيلات الانتحار، وقال إنه علق نفسه وشنقها على طرف هوة في وادي هنوم، فانقطع الحبل به فسقط وانسكبت احشاءه كلها.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يرجع للخلف الجنود والعبيد الذين ارادوا ان يقبضوا على المسيح*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 35: 4لِيَخْزَ وَلْيَخْجَلِ الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي. لِيَرْتَدَّ إِلَىالْوَرَاءِ وَيَخْجَلِ الْمُتَفَكِّرُونَ بِإِسَاءَتِي.

مزمور 40: 14لِيَخْزَ وَلْيَخْجَلْ مَعًا الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسِي لإِهْلاَكِهَا. لِيَرْتَدَّ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، وَلْيَخْزَ الْمَسْرُورُونَ بِأَذِيَّتِي.

مزمور 70: 2لِيَخْزَ وَيَخْجَلْ طَالِبُو نَفْسِي. لِيَرْتَدَّ إِلَى خَلْفٍ وَيَخْجَلِ الْمُشْتَهُونَ لِي شَرًّا.


التحقيق
يوحنا 18: 3فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّامًا مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ. 4فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» 5أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ:«أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضًا وَاقِفًا مَعَهُمْ. 6فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»، رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*تلاميذه يتركونه وقت المحاكمة*​

النبوة
زكريا 13: 7«اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ، وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. اِضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ، وَأَرُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى الصِّغَارِ.


التحقيق
مرقس 14: 50فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا. 51وَتَبِعَهُ شَابٌّ لاَبِسًا إِزَارًا عَلَى عُرْيِهِ، فَأَمْسَكَهُ الشُّبَّانُ، 52فَتَرَكَ الإِزَارَ وَهَرَبَ مِنْهُمْ عُرْيَانًا.



يقول _لايتش_ عن ( زكريا 13: 7) «إنها نبوة صريحة عن المذلة التي لحقت التلاميذ عندما مات المسيح. وهكذا فسَّر المسيح نفسه كلمات هذه النبوة ( متى 26: 31، مرقس 14: 27). وقد تحققت النبوة (انظر متى 26: 56، مرقس 14: 50). لكن الرب لا يترك الغنم -عاملاً في المسيح وبواسطته ( يوحنا 5: 19 و 30)- بل يرد يده على إخوته الأصاغر ويعينهم، أي تلاميذه المرتعبين اليائسين. ( لوقا 4:24و11و17و37، يوحنا 20: 2 و 11 و 19و 26). وهكذا أصبح هؤلاء الضعفاء الهاربين شجعاناً كارزين بملكوت المسيح بكل قوة».​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*قيام شهود زور ضده*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 27: 12لاَ تُسَلِّمْنِي إِلَى مَرَامِ مُضَايِقِيَّ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ عَلَيَّ شُهُودُ زُورٍ وَنَافِثُ ظُلْمٍ.

مزمور 35: 11شُهُودُ زُورٍ يَقُومُونَ، وَعَمَّا لَمْ أَعْلَمْ يَسْأَلُونَنِي.


التحقيق
متى 26: 59وَكَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ وَالْمَجْمَعُ كُلُّهُ يَطْلُبُونَ شَهَادَةَ زُورٍ عَلَى يَسُوعَ لِكَيْ يَقْتُلُوهُ، 60فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَمَعَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَ شُهُودُ زُورٍ كَثِيرُونَ، لَمْ يَجِدُوا. وَلكِنْ أَخِيرًا تَقَدَّمَ شَاهِدَا زُورٍ 61وَقَالاَ:«هذَا قَالَ: إِنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَنْقُضَ هَيْكَلَ اللهِ، وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَبْنِيهِ». 62فَقَامَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَمَا تُجِيبُ بِشَيْءٍ؟ مَاذَا يَشْهَدُ بِهِ هذَانِ عَلَيْكَ؟» 63وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا....


توضيح :
كانت هذة بحق شهادة زور ، اذ ان المسيح لم يقل ، انى انقض هذا الهيكل وابنيه فى ثلاث ايام ، وانما قال انه لو قاموا هم بنقض الهيكل فهو سيقيمه (يوحنا 2: 18-22)، وهذا تم بالفعل ، اذ ان جسد المسيح هو الهيكل الثالث الغير مصنوع بيد بشر ، وقد نقضه اليهود ( قتلوا المسيح بالجسد) اما المسيح فقام من بين الاموات بعد 3 ايام .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*صامت امام متهميه*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 7ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ. كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.

مزمور 38: 13وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَكَأَصَمَّ لاَ أَسْمَعُ. وَكَأَبْكَمَ لاَ يَفْتَحُ فَاهُ. 14وَأَكُونُ مِثْلَ إِنْسَان لاَ يَسْمَعُ، وَلَيْسَ فِي فَمِهِ حُجَّةٌ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 12وَبَيْنَمَا كَانَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخُ يَشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْهِ لَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. 13فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ:«أَمَا تَسْمَعُ كَمْ يَشْهَدُونَ عَلَيْكَ؟» 14فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ وَلاَ عَنْ كَلِمَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، حَتَّى تَعَجَّبَ الْوَالِي جِدًّا.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يجلدوه*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 50: 6بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ، وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 26حِينَئِذٍ أَطْلَقَ لَهُمْ بَارَابَاسَ، وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَجَلَدَهُ وَأَسْلَمَهُ لِيُصْلَبَ.

لوقا 22: 63وَالرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا ضَابِطِينَ يَسُوعَ كَانُوا يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ يَجْلِدُونَهُ،





​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يلكموه على وجهه*​ 
النبوة
ميخا 5: 1اَلآنَ تَتَجَيَّشِينَ يَا بِنْتَ الْجُيُوشِ. قَدْ أَقَامَ عَلَيْنَا مِتْرَسَةً. يَضْرِبُونَ قَاضِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِقَضِيبٍ عَلَى خَدِّهِ.


التحقيق
متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».

لوقا 22: 64وَغَطَّوْهُ وَكَانُوا يَضْرِبُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَيَسْأَلُونَهُ قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ! مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي ضَرَبَكَ؟»


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يبصقوا على وجهه*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 50: 6بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ، وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ.


التحقيق
متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يسخروا منه ويستهزأوا به*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 22: . 7كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ، وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 8«اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ، لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ».


التحقيق
الكل استهزأ بالمسيح ، حتى ان المجرمين المصلوبين مع المسيح استهزأوا به .

استهزاء الامم ( الجنود الرومان )
متى 27: 28فَعَرَّوْهُ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ رِدَاءً قِرْمِزِيًّا، 29وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَقَصَبَةً فِي يَمِينِهِ. وَكَانُوا يَجْثُونَ قُدَّامَهُ وَيَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ:«السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!»

متى 27: 37وَجَعَلُوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ عِلَّتَهُ مَكْتُوبَةً:«هذَا هُوَ يَسُوعُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ».

استهزاء اليهود
متى 27: 41وَكَذلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: 42«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا! إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيب فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! 43قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللهِ، فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللهِ!». 

استهزاء المصلوبين مع المسيح
متى 27: 44وَبِذلِكَ أَيْضًا كَانَ اللِّصَّانِ اللَّذَانِ صُلِبَا مَعَهُ يُعَيِّرَانِهِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*مجروح ومسحوق*​
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 3مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.....5وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.


التحقيق
تعرض المسيح لكل ما تتوقع من ادوات للتعذيب.

نفسيا
لوقا 22: 64وَغَطَّوْهُ وَكَانُوا يَضْرِبُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَيَسْأَلُونَهُ قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ! مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي ضَرَبَكَ؟» 65وَأَشْيَاءَ أُخَرَ كَثِيرَةً كَانُوا يَقُولُونَ عَلَيْهِ مُجَدِّفِينَ.

متى 27: 28فَعَرَّوْهُ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ رِدَاءً قِرْمِزِيًّا، 29وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ، وَقَصَبَةً فِي يَمِينِهِ. وَكَانُوا يَجْثُونَ قُدَّامَهُ وَيَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ:«السَّلاَمُ يَا مَلِكَ الْيَهُودِ!» 30وَبَصَقُوا عَلَيْهِ، وَأَخَذُوا الْقَصَبَةَ وَضَرَبُوهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. 31وَبَعْدَ مَا اسْتَهْزَأُوا بِهِ، نَزَعُوا عَنْهُ الرِّدَاءَ وَأَلْبَسُوهُ ثِيَابَهُ، وَمَضَوْا بِهِ لِلصَّلْبِ.


جسديا
1- الجلد
لوقا 22: 63وَالرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا ضَابِطِينَ يَسُوعَ كَانُوا يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ يَجْلِدُونَهُ،

2- اللكم واللطم على الوجه
متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».

3- البصق على الوجه
متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».

4- اكليل الشوك على رأسه
مرقس 15: 17وَأَلْبَسُوهُ أُرْجُوَانًا، وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَيْهِ،

5- دق المسامير فى يديه ورجليه
دق المسامير كان الوسيلة لتثبيت المصلوب على الصليب .
فعندما مات المسيح وقام من الموت ، لم يصدق توما ، وقال 
يوحنا 20: 25فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ:«قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ».
وظهر المسيح له بالفعل مع التلاميذ بعد ذلك ليرى توما اثر المسامير ويلمسها بنفسه (يوحنا 20: 26-27)

6- الطعن بالحربة فى جنبه
يوحنا 19: 34لكِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ


إنه جُرح جسدي حقيقي وليس مجرد ألم نفسي، كما تدل كلمة مجروح التى جاءت فى نبوة (اشعياء 53: 5) وبالعبرية (מחלל)mecholal فهو طُعن حرفياً، وهو تعبير دقيق تماماً لما حدث مع المسيح عندما طُعن جنبه ودُقًّت المسامير في يديه ورجليه ( مزمور 22: 16).
من أعلى رأسه المكلل بالشوك إلى أخمص قدميه المسمرتين إلي الصليب، لم تظهر سوى الجروح والكدمات. (Henry, MHC, 826) 

يقدم ترجوم إشعياء نصّ ( إشعياء 50: 6) هكذا: «بذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين، ولم أستر وجهي عن الهوان والبصق». (Stenning, TI, 170) 
ويقول _هنري_: «سلَّم يسوع نفسه (1) للجلد، (2) للضرب، (3) للبصق. كل هذه الآلام اجتازها المسيح لأجلنا طواعية ليقنعنا برغبته في خلاصنا» (Henry, MHC, 816). ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يسقط تحت حمل الصليب*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 109: 24رُكْبَتَايَ ارْتَعَشَتَا مِنَ الصَّوْمِ، وَلَحْمِي هُزِلَ عَنْ سِمَنٍ. 25وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَارًا عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 19: 17فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ حَامِلٌ صَلِيبَهُ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ «مَوْضِعُ الْجُمْجُمَةِ» وَيُقَالُ لَهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِيَّةِ «جُلْجُثَةُ»،

لوقا 23: 26وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ أَمْسَكُوا سِمْعَانَ، رَجُلاً قَيْرَوَانِيًّا كَانَ آتِيًا مِنَ الْحَقْلِ، وَوَضَعُوا عَلَيْهِ الصَّلِيبَ لِيَحْمِلَهُ خَلْفَ يَسُوعَ.

متى 27: 32وَفِيمَا هُمْ خَارِجُونَ وَجَدُوا إِنْسَانًا قَيْرَوَانِيًّا اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ، فَسَخَّرُوهُ لِيَحْمِلَ صَلِيبَهُ.




من الواضح ان يسوع قد ضعف تحت حمل الصليب الثقيل خاصة بعد الالام الجسدية التى تعرض لها ، وصومه اذ انه مر عليه حوالى اليوم كاملا دون اكل وشرب من الوقت الذى اخذه فيه العبيد والجنود من حقل الجثيمانى للمحاكمة ، فسقط المسيح بالصليب ، فوضع الجنود الصليب على سمعان القيروانى ليحمله الى موضع صلب المسيح .
سمح الله بهذا الحدث ، ليوضح ان الصليب الذى حمله المسيح ، سنحمله نحن ايضا فى حياتنا وقد وضح المسيح ذلك لتلاميذه قبل الصلب (متى 16: 24) ، والمقصود بحمل الصليب هو الكره والاضطهاد الذى سنلاقيه من الاخرين بقيادة الشيطان ، ولكن مهما حدث من استشهاد وضيق لنا ، يجب ان نحمل الصليب الى موضع الصلب ، ونصلب عليه ذاتنا وشهواتنا (غلاطية 2:20)





​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يتشوه من التعذيب*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 52: 14كَمَا انْدَهَشَ مِنْكَ كَثِيرُونَ. كَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَذَا مُفْسَدًا أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ، وَصُورَتُهُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ.
وجاء العدد السابق فى ترجمة الحياة التفسيرية بهذا الشكل
اشعياء 52: 14 وكمادهشمنهكثيرون،إذتشوهمنظرهأكثرمنأيرجل،وصورتهأكثرمنبنيالبشر،

اشعياء 53: 3مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.


التحقيق
جسديا
1- الجلد
لوقا 22: 63وَالرِّجَالُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا ضَابِطِينَ يَسُوعَ كَانُوا يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ يَجْلِدُونَهُ،

2- اللكم واللطم على الوجه
متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».

3- البصق على الوجه
متى 26: 67حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ 68قَائِلِينَ:«تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».

4- اكليل الشوك على رأسه
مرقس 15: 17وَأَلْبَسُوهُ أُرْجُوَانًا، وَضَفَرُوا إِكْلِيلاً مِنْ شَوْكٍ وَوَضَعُوهُ عَلَيْهِ،

5- دق المسامير فى يديه ورجليه
دق المسامير كان الوسيلة لتثبيت المصلوب على الصليب .
فعندما مات المسيح وقام من الموت ، لم يصدق توما ، وقال 
يوحنا 20: 25فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ:«قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ».
وظهر المسيح له بالفعل مع التلاميذ بعد ذلك ليرى توما اثر المسامير ويلمسها بنفسه (يوحنا 20: 26-27)

6- الطعن بالحربة فى جنبه
يوحنا 19: 34لكِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ


يقدم ترجوم إشعياء نصّ ( إشعياء 50: 6) هكذا: «بذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين، ولم أستر وجهي عن الهوان والبصق». (Stenning, TI, 170) 
ويقول _هنري_: «سلَّم يسوع نفسه (1) للجلد، (2) للضرب، (3) للبصق. كل هذه الآلام اجتازها المسيح لأجلنا طواعية ليقنعنا برغبته في خلاصنا» (Henry, MHC, 816). ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*سيُصلب*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 22: 16لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَحَاطَتْ بِي كِلاَبٌ. جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الأَشْرَارِ اكْتَنَفَتْنِي. ثَقَبُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ.


التحقيق
دق المسامير كان الوسيلة لتثبيت المصلوب على الصليب .

لوقا 23: 33وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ، وَاحِدًا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ.

فعندما مات المسيح وقام من الموت ، لم يصدق توما ، وقال 
يوحنا 20: 25فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ:«قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ».
وظهر المسيح له بالفعل مع التلاميذ بعد ذلك ليرى توما اثر المسامير ويلمسها بنفسه ويدرك انه بالفعل قام من الموت (يوحنا 20: 26-27)


صُلب يسوع بالطريقة الرومانية، التي فيها تثقب اليدان والقدمان بالمسامير الخشنة ليعلقَّ الجسد على الخشبة. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يصلب بين اللصوص*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 12لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 38حِينَئِذٍ صُلِبَ مَعَهُ لِصَّانِ، وَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَوَاحِدٌ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.

مرقس 15: 27وَصَلَبُوا مَعَهُ لِصَّيْنِ، وَاحِدًا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. 28فَتَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ:«وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ».




يقول _بلينتسلر_: «لم يكن قانون العقوبات اليهودي يعرف الصلْب، ولكنهم كانوا يعلِّقون عابد الوثن والمجدف على شجرة بعد موته بالرجم، كملعون من الله، كما تقول ( تثنية 21: 23) «لأن المعلق ملعون من الله». وقد طبق اليهود هذه الآية على المصلوب. وإذا كان الصلب يعتبر في أعين العالم الوثني أحقر وأحطّ وسيلة للقصاص، فإن اليهود -فوق كل ذلك- كانوا يعتبرون المصلوب ملعوناً من الله» 
وتقول الموسوعة الأمريكية «يجب دراسة تاريخ الصلْب كعقوبة جنائية كجزء من نظام القضاء الروماني... فالعبرانيون مثلاً لم يعرفوا الصلْب إلا تحت الحكم الروماني. وقبل أن تصبح فلسطين مقاطعة رومانية، كانوا يجرون الإعدام بالرجم». 
«في عام 63 ق.م. غزت قوات بومبي العاصمة اليهودية. فأصبحت فلسطين مقاطعة رومانية، إلا أن حكماً يهودياً ملكياً صورياً بقى هناك» 
ومن هذا نرى أن نبوة إشعياء 53 ومزمور 22 عن الصْلب لم تتحقق في ظل نظام الحكم اليهودي، الذي لم يعرف الصلْب إلا بعد هذه النبوات بمئات السنين. ​




​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يصلى لاجل صالبيه*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 12لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.


التحقيق
لوقا 23: 33وَلَمَّا مَضَوْا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي يُدْعَى «جُمْجُمَةَ» صَلَبُوهُ هُنَاكَ مَعَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ، وَاحِدًا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالآخَرَ عَنْ يَسَارِهِ. 34فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «يَاأَبَتَاهُ، اغْفِرْ لَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ مَاذَا يَفْعَلُونَ». وَإِذِ اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابَهُ اقْتَرَعُوا عَلَيْهَا.



بدأ المسيح شفاعته على الصليب ( لوقا 23: 34) وهو يستمر فيها في السماء ( عبرانيين 9: 24، 1يوحنا 2: 1).


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*


*يقف اصحابه بعيداً*​ 
النبوة
ايوب 19: 13قَدْ أَبْعَدَ عَنِّي إِخْوَتِي، وَمَعَارِفِي زَاغُوا عَنِّي.

مزمور 31: 11عِنْدَ كُلِّ أَعْدَائِي صِرْتُ عَارًا، وَعِنْدَ جِيرَانِي بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ، وَرُعْبًا لِمَعَارِفِي. الَّذِينَ رَأَوْنِي خَارِجًا هَرَبُوا عَنِّي.

مزمور 38: 11أَحِبَّائِي وَأَصْحَابِي يَقِفُونَ تُجَاهَ ضَرْبَتِي، وَأَقَارِبِي وَقَفُوا بَعِيدًا.

مزمور 88: 8أَبْعَدْتَ عَنِّي مَعَارِفِي. جَعَلْتَنِي رِجْسًا لَهُمْ. أُغْلِقَ عَلَيَّ فَمَا أَخْرُجُ.


التحقيق
مرقس 14: 50فَتَرَكَهُ الْجَمِيعُ وَهَرَبُوا.

لوقا 23: 49وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ مَعَارِفِهِ، وَنِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ تَبِعْنَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ، وَاقِفِينَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ يَنْظُرُونَ ذلِكَ.

متى 27: 55وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ نِسَاءٌ كَثِيرَاتٌ يَنْظُرْنَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، وَهُنَّ كُنَّ قَدْ تَبِعْنَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ يَخْدِمْنَهُ، 56وَبَيْنَهُنَّ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ، وَمَرْيَمُ أُمُّ يَعْقُوبَ وَيُوسِي، وَأُمُّ ابْنَيْ زَبْدِي.



«في وقت بِّلينتي إذ كان ينبغي عليهم الوقوف بجانبي أكثر من أي وقت آخر، فإنهم يخشون الخطر الذي قد يأتي عليهم نتيجة للبقاء معي. وبينما يقترب الأعداء، ينأى الأصدقاء. هكذا كان لسان حال المسيح» ( متى 26: 56، 27: 55، لوقا 23: 49، يوحنا 16: 32).


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*الواقفين يهزون رأسهم استهزاءاً*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 22: 7كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَرَوْنَنِي يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِي. يَفْغَرُونَ الشِّفَاهَ، وَيُنْغِضُونَ الرَّأْسَ قَائِلِينَ: 8«اتَّكَلَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ فَلْيُنَجِّهِ، لِيُنْقِذْهُ لأَنَّهُ سُرَّ بِهِ».
ينغضون الرأس = يهزون الرأس

مزمور 109: 25وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَارًا عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 39وَكَانَ الْمُجْتَازُونَ يُجَدِّفُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَهُزُّونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ 40قَائِلِينَ:«يَا نَاقِضَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَبَانِيَهُ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ، خَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ! إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ!». 41وَكَذلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: 42«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا! إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيب فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! 43قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللهِ، فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللهِ!».



«وهزّ الرأس علامة على أنه لا رجاء للمتألم في النجاة، وأن ناظريه يسخرون منه» ( أيوب 16: 4، مزمور 44: 14). (Ethridge, TOJ, 148)


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يظنوا انه مرفوض من الله*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 4لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَابًا مَضْرُوبًا مِنَ اللهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.


التحقيق
متى 27: 41وَكَذلِكَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَهُمْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ مَعَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ قَالُوا: 42«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ وَأَمَّا نَفْسُهُ فَمَا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَهَا! إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيب فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ! 43قَدِ اتَّكَلَ عَلَى اللهِ، فَلْيُنْقِذْهُ الآنَ إِنْ أَرَادَهُ! لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنَا ابْنُ اللهِ!».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*ينظرون اليه على الصليب*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 109: 25وَأَنَا صِرْتُ عَارًا عِنْدَهُمْ. يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ وَيُنْغِضُونَ رُؤُوسَهُمْ.

مزمور 22: 17أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.


التحقيق
كان صلب المسيح هو حدث هام ، فتجمع اليهود ليروا المسيح مصلوبا

نظر اتباعه اليه فى حزن
لوقا 23: 49وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ مَعَارِفِهِ، وَنِسَاءٌ كُنَّ قَدْ تَبِعْنَهُ مِنَ الْجَلِيلِ، وَاقِفِينَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ يَنْظُرُونَ ذلِكَ.

نظر الكهنة والفريسيين اليه فى استهزاء وفرحة
لوقا 23: 35وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ، وَالرُّؤَسَاءُ أَيْضًا مَعَهُمْ يَسْخَرُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ:«خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ، فَلْيُخَلِّصْ نَفْسَهُ إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحَ مُخْتَارَ اللهِ!».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*اخذوا ملابسه*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 22: 17أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.


التحقيق
اخذوا ملابسه قبل الصلب مباشرة ، فاصبحت عظامه ظاهرة ويراها الجميع

يوحنا 19: 23ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ، أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ، لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْمًا. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضًا. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ، مَنْسُوجًا كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. 24فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ:«لاَ نَشُقُّهُ، بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ:«اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*اقتسموا ثيابه واقترعوا عليها*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 22: 17أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ. 18يَقْسِمُونَ ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي يَقْتَرِعُونَ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 19: 23ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ، أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ، لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْمًا. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضًا. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ، مَنْسُوجًا كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. 24فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ:«لاَ نَشُقُّهُ، بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ:«اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ.


تبدو العبارة الواردة في نبوة العهد القديم في مزمور 22 متناقضة مع ذاتها حتى نأتي إلى حادثة الصلْب في العهد الجديد. لقد اقتسم العسكر ثياب يسوع فيما بينهم، ولكن قميصه أخذه واحد منهم بعد إلقاء القرعة عليه.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يعطش*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 22: 15يَبِسَتْ مِثْلَ شَقْفَةٍ قُوَّتِي، وَلَصِقَ لِسَانِي بِحَنَكِي، وَإِلَى تُرَاب ِالْمَوْتِ تَضَعُنِي.

مزمور 69: 21وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَمًا، وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاُ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 19: 28بَعْدَ هذَا رَأَى يَسُوعُ أَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ كَمَلَ، فَلِكَيْ يَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ قَالَ:«أَنَا عَطْشَانُ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يعطونه الخل والمر*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 69: 21وَيَجْعَلُونَ فِي طَعَامِي عَلْقَمًا، وَفِي عَطَشِي يَسْقُونَنِي خَلاُ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 34أَعْطَوْهُ خَّلاً مَمْزُوجًا بِمَرَارَةٍ لِيَشْرَبَ. وَلَمَّا ذَاقَ لَمْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يَشْرَبَ.

يوحنا 19: 29وَكَانَ إِنَاءٌ مَوْضُوعًا مَمْلُوًّا خَّلاً، فَمَلأُوا إِسْفِنْجَةً مِنَ الْخَلِّ، وَوَضَعُوهَا عَلَى زُوفَا وَقَدَّمُوهَا إِلَى فَمِهِ.



ويقول _أ.ر. فاوست_: «إن قسوة الآلام التي مرَّ بها المسيح جعلت حتى أعداءه الذين تسببوا في هذه الآلام يرِّقوا له، وحتى يخففوا من آلامه، وبدلاً من أن يعطوه شراباً مسكراً، أعطوه خلاً ممزوجاً بمرارة. لقد قدم الخل للمخلِّص مرتين وهو على الصليب -المرة الأولى كان ممزوجاً بمرارة ( متى 27: 34) أو بمر ( مرقس 15: 23) ولكنه لما ذاق لم يرد أن يشرب لأنه لم يشأ أن يتحمل الآلام وهو مخدر من تأثير المر. إن تقديم الخل والمر. للمجرمين كان من قبيل الرحمة، أما تقديمه للمسيح البار حامل خطايا العالم فكان إهانة. أما المرة الثانية التي قدموا فيها للمسيح خلاً، فكانت عندما صرخ قائلاً «أنا عطشان»، ولكي يتم الكتاب، قدموا له خلاً ليشرب» ( يوحنا 19: 28، متى 27: 48).


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*صرخته وتركه وحده*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 22: 1إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي، بَعِيدًا عَنْ خَلاَصِي، عَنْ كَلاَمِ زَفِيرِي؟


التحقيق
متى 27: 46وَنَحْوَ السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ صَرَخَ يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلاً: «إِيلِي، إِيلِي، لِمَا شَبَقْتَنِي؟» أَيْ: إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟



توضيح :
لماذا قال المسيح على الصليب الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى وهو الله ؟ 
1- كان من عادة اليهود ان يقوم الكاهن بقراءة اول جزء من المزمور ، فيردد ورائه جميع الشعب باقى المزمور ، فهنا تكلم المسيح ( وهو رئيس كهنتنا ) وقرأ اول المزمور ليذكر اليهود بقراءة هذة المزمور (مزمور 22) وهو من اكثر المزامير النبوية التى اشارت لالام المسيح عموما ولصليب المسيح وموته خصوصا ، ولذا اُطلق على هذا المزمور بالذات اسم (المزمور المسيانى) نسبة الى المسيا اى المسيح .

2- المسيح (الذى هو ادم الثانى) جاء ليصحح ما فعله ادم الاول 
ادم الاول تجاهل نداء الآب السماوى القائل (تكوين 2:17وَأَمَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا، لأَنَّكَ يَوْمَ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتًا تَمُوتُ) فأكل من الشجرة وسقط فى الخطية ، ونداه الله (تكوين 3: 9فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟».) ، موضحا ان الخطية فصلت بينهما .
جاء المسيح ملتصقا بالاب ومنفذا لمشيئته (يوحنا 4: 34قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«طَعَامِي أَنْ أَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي وَأُتَمِّمَ عَمَلَهُ.) ، فها المسيح صعد على الشجرة ( شجرة الصليب ) لينادى الاب الذى تجاهله ادم (متى 27: 46 ... إِلهِي، إِلهِي، لِمَاذَا تَرَكْتَنِي؟) وكأنه يريد ان يقول: انا اصلحت ما فعله ادم ، فتعالى ايها الآب صالح البشرية بدمى الكريم (كولوسى 1: 20)


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يستودع روحه فى يد الآب*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 31:5فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي...


التحقيق
لوقا 23: 46وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*عظامه مكشوفة للجميع*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 22: 17أُحْصِي كُلَّ عِظَامِي، وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَيَتَفَرَّسُونَ فِيَّ.​ 

التحقيق
اخذوا ملابسه قبل الصلب مباشرة ، فاصبحت عظامه ظاهرة ويراها الجميع​ 
يوحنا 19: 23ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْعَسْكَرَ لَمَّا كَانُوا قَدْ صَلَبُوا يَسُوعَ، أَخَذُوا ثِيَابَهُ وَجَعَلُوهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَقْسَامٍ، لِكُلِّ عَسْكَرِيٍّ قِسْمًا. وَأَخَذُوا الْقَمِيصَ أَيْضًا. وَكَانَ الْقَمِيصُ بِغَيْرِ خِيَاطَةٍ، مَنْسُوجًا كُلُّهُ مِنْ فَوْقُ. 24فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ:«لاَ نَشُقُّهُ، بَلْ نَقْتَرِعُ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنْ يَكُونُ». لِيَتِمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ:«اقْتَسَمُوا ثِيَابِي بَيْنَهُمْ، وَعَلَى لِبَاسِي أَلْقَوْا قُرْعَةً». هذَا فَعَلَهُ الْعَسْكَرُ.
​

​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*عظامه تنفصل*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 22: 14كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي.


وعن خروف الفصح الذى هو رمز للمسيح ، امر الله موسى قائلا :
خروج 12: 46فِي بَيْتٍ وَاحِدٍ يُؤْكَلُ. لاَ تُخْرِجْ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ إِلَى خَارِجٍ، وَعَظْمًا لاَ تَكْسِرُوا مِنْهُ.

فكان لابد لليهودى ان يقسم الخروف لاجزاء ، اى يفصل العظام عن بعضها حتى يأكل ، ولكن دون ان يكسر منها عظمة .


التحقيق
عند دراسة الكفن المقدس نجد ان مفصل كتف جسد يسوع المسيح تحرك من مكانه ، وهذا بسبب وضعية المسيح وهو معلق على الصليب .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*عظامه لا تنكسر*​
النبوة
مزمور 34: 20يَحْفَظُ جَمِيعَ عِظَامِهِ. وَاحِدٌ مِنْهَا لاَ يَنْكَسِرُ.

وعن خروف الفصح الذى هو رمز للمسيح ، امر الله موسى قائلا :
خروج 12: 46فِي بَيْتٍ وَاحِدٍ يُؤْكَلُ. لاَ تُخْرِجْ مِنَ اللَّحْمِ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ إِلَى خَارِجٍ، وَعَظْمًا لاَ تَكْسِرُوا مِنْهُ.

عدد 9: 12لاَ يُبْقُوا مِنْهُ إِلَى الصَّبَاحِ وَلاَ يَكْسِرُوا عَظْمًا مِنْهُ. حَسَبَ كُلِّ فَرَائِضِ الْفِصْحِ يَعْمَلُونَهُ.

التحقيق
يوحنا 19: 33وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَلَمَّا جَاءُوا إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَكْسِرُوا سَاقَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُمْ رَأَوْهُ قَدْ مَاتَ.





نجد ايضا ان الله قال عن خروف الفصح ( خر 12: 46) "وَعَظْمًالاَ تَكْسِرُوا مِنْهُ. " . فمن المعروف ان خروف الفصح كان رمزا واضحاللذبيح الاعظم الحقيقى المرموز اليه ( ذبيحة السيد المسيح ). وهكذا تحققهذا الامر فى المسيح فلم تنكسر منه عظمة واحدة .​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*انكسر قلبه*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 22: 14كَالْمَاءِ انْسَكَبْتُ. انْفَصَلَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صَارَ قَلْبِي كَالشَّمْعِ. قَدْ ذَابَ فِي وَسَطِ أَمْعَائِي.


التحقيق
يوحنا 19: 34لكِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ.



خروج الدم والماء من جنبه المطعون دليل على انفجار قلبه ، وتجمع الدم داخل غشاء القلب (precardium) ومع الوقت وبسبب عدم ضخ الدم بالصورة المطلوب ، تترسب كرات الدم الحمراء لاسفل ، ويصبح الجزء العلوى من الدم الغير متحرك شفاف وهو بسبب بلازما الدم .
فعند طعن المسيح ، خرج الدم فى الاول ( كرات الدم الحمراء المترسبة )، 
ثم الماء ( بلازما الدم الشفاف والذى يدخل الماء فى تكوينه بنسبة 90% ) .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*طعنوا جنبه*​ 
النبوة
زكريا 12: 10«وَأُفِيضُ عَلَى بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ رُوحَ النِّعْمَةِ وَالتَّضَرُّعَاتِ، فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيَّ، الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُونَ عَلَيْهِ كَنَائِحٍ عَلَى وَحِيدٍ لَهُ، وَيَكُونُونَ فِي مَرَارَةٍ عَلَيْهِ كَمَنْ هُوَ فِي مَرَارَةٍ عَلَى بِكْرِهِ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 19: 34لكِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ.

رؤيا يوحنا 1: 7هُوَذَا يَأْتِي مَعَ السَّحَابِ، وَسَتَنْظُرُهُ كُلُّ عَيْنٍ، وَالَّذِينَ طَعَنُوهُ، وَيَنُوحُ عَلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. نَعَمْ آمِينَ.



قال _تيودور لايتش _فى (زكريا 12: 10): «إن هذه العبارة جديرة بالملاحظة. فالرب يهوه يتحدث عن نفسه كمن طعنه الناس الذي سوف ينظرون إليه وينوحون لأجله. ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*ظلام على الارض*​ 
النبوة
عاموس 8: 9وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، أَنِّي أُغَيِّبُ الشَّمْسَ فِي الظُّهْرِ، وَأُقْتِمُ الأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمِ نُورٍ،


التحقيق
متى 27: وَمِنَ السَّاعَةِ السَّادِسَةِ كَانَتْ ظُلْمَةٌ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ إِلَى السَّاعَةِ التَّاسِعَةِ.



الساعة السادسة عند اليهود تقابل الساعة 12، والساعة التاسعة تقابل الساعة 3 بعد الظهر بالتوقيت الافرنجى ، لأنهم كانوا يحسبون الوقت من شروق الشمس إلى مغيبها - اثنى عشر ساعة.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*دفنه فى قبر غبي*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 9وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْمًا، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ.


التحقيق
متى 27: 57وَلَمَّا كَانَ الْمَسَاءُ، جَاءَ رَجُلٌ غَنِيٌّ مِنَ الرَّامَةِ اسْمُهُ يُوسُفُ، وَكَانَ هُوَ أَيْضًا تِلْمِيذًا لِيَسُوعَ. 58فَهذَا تَقَدَّمَ إِلَى بِيلاَطُسَ وَطَلَبَ جَسَدَ يَسُوعَ. فَأَمَرَ بِيلاَطُسُ حِينَئِذٍ أَنْ يُعْطَى الْجَسَدُ. 59فَأَخَذَ يُوسُفُ الْجَسَدَ وَلَفَّهُ بِكَتَّانٍ نَقِيٍّ، 60وَوَضَعَهُ فِي قَبْرِهِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَدْ نَحَتَهُ فِي الصَّخْرَةِ، ثُمَّ دَحْرَجَ حَجَرًا كَبِيرًا عَلَى بَاب الْقَبْرِ وَمَضَى.




صلبوا يسوع بين لصين ودبروا ان يجعلوا قبره مع اللصين ، ولكن لكى يتم الكتاب فأنه تقدم رجل غنى من الرامة اسمه يوسف وطلب جسد يسوع ووضعه فى القبر الجديد والذى لم يدخل اليه احد من قبله ، وعندما قاما لمسيح من الموت بعد 3 ايام ، اصبح قبره الفارغ شاهدا لقيامته .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يموت قبل خراب الهيكل*​ 
النبوة
دانيال 9: 26وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا.


التحقيق
متى 27: 50فَصَرَخَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ، وَأَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ. 51وَإِذَا حِجَابُ الْهَيْكَلِ قَدِ انْشَقَّ إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ، مِنْ فَوْقُ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ. وَالأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلَتْ، وَالصُّخُورُ تَشَقَّقَتْ،


 
حددت النبوة ان موت المسيح سيكون قبل خراب اورشليم والهيكل ، اى قبل 70 ميلاديا حيث تم تدمير الهيكل بواسطة تيطس الرومانى ، ولم يبنى الهيكل حتى هذة اللحظة .

عند موت المسيح كان الهيكل قائما ، ولكن حجاب الهيكل انشق ، كعلامة الهية توضح بطلان الكهنوت الهارونى من تلك اللحظة ، اذ ان الذبيح الفادى قد مات ، واى ذبيحة اخرى تذبح بعده تعتبر اثم .
ونلاحظ ان الهيكل كان مازال قائما لحظة موت المسيح والتى يقدر العلماء حدوثها فى اوائل ابريل عام 30 ميلاديا . اى قبل هدم الهيكل بــ 40 سنة .


حذر المسيح نفسه من خراب الهيكل (متى 24: 1-2) (متى 24: 15-20) (لوقا 21: 20-24) ولهذا فبعد موت المسيح وبدأ الاضطرابات ، ترك المسيحيين اليهودية وسافروا لعلمهم بان الهيكل سيُخرب كما قال المسيح .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يموت بعد 3.5 سنة من خدمته*​

النبوة
دانيال 9: 27وَيُثَبِّتُ عَهْدًا مَعَ كَثِيرِينَ فِي أُسْبُوعٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَفِي وَسَطِ الأُسْبُوعِ يُبَطِّلُ الذَّبِيحَةَ وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ، وَعَلَى جَنَاحِ الأَرْجَاسِ مُخَرَّبٌ حَتَّى يَتِمَّ وَيُصَبَّ الْمَقْضِيُّ عَلَى الْمُخَرِّبِ».

التوضيح :
كلمة اسبوع فى العبرية (שָׁבוּע) تعنى وحدة من سبعة (سبع ايام ، سبع سنين ،وهكذا ) فحينما كان يقصد دانيال أسبوع من الأيام كان يذكر ذلك صراحة كقوله :" فى تلك الأيام أنا دانيال كنت نائحاً ثلاثة أسابيع أيام". (دانيال 10: 2 )
اما هنا فقد جاءت بمعنى اسبوع من السنين


التحقيق
تقول النبوة ان المسيح سيثبت عهده مع كثيرين ، اى ان كثيرين سيدخلون فى الايمان فى سبع سنين .

سيبطل الذبيحة والتقدمة فى منتصف الاسبوع ، اى بعد 3.5 سنة ، وهذا تم بموت المسيح بعد 3سنين ونصف من بداية خدمته اذ انشق حجاب الهيكل (متى 27: 50-51) كعلامة الهية توضح بطلان الكهنوت الهارونى من تلك اللحظة ، اذ ان الذبيح الفادى قد مات ، واى ذبيحة اخرى تذبح بعده تعتبر اثم .
وبعد موت المسيح ولمدة 3.5 سنة ، انتشرت المسيحية فى بقاع كثيرة جدا من الارض ، اذ ان بعد حلول الروح القدس عليهم يوم الخمسين (اعمال الرسل 2) بدأوا يتكلمون بلغات مختلقة ، فملأوا الايمان فى كل البلاد وبكل اللغات والالسنة .

وبهذا فان النبوة قد تمت بدقة .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*


*يموت بريئاً*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 9وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ، وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْمًا، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ.

دانيال 9: 26وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا.


التحقيق
باعتراف يهوذا الاسخريوطى الذى خانه وسلمه
متى 27: 3حِينَئِذٍ لَمَّا رَأَى يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَسْلَمَهُ أَنَّهُ قَدْ دِينَ، نَدِمَ وَرَدَّ الثَّلاَثِينَ مِنَ الْفِضَّةِ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخِ 4قَائِلاً:«قَدْ أَخْطَأْتُ إِذْ سَلَّمْتُ دَمًا بَرِيئًا».

باعتراف الوالى بيلاطس الذى احتكم اليهود اليه
متى 27: 19وَإِذْ كَانَ جَالِسًا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْوِلاَيَةِ أَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ امْرَأَتُهُ قَائِلَةً:«إِيَّاكَ وَذلِكَ الْبَارَّ، لأَنِّي تَأَلَّمْتُ الْيَوْمَ كَثِيرًا فِي حُلْمٍ مِنْ أَجْلِهِ». 20وَلكِنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالشُّيُوخَ حَرَّضُوا الْجُمُوعَ عَلَى أَنْ يَطْلُبُوا بَارَابَاسَ وَيُهْلِكُوا يَسُوعَ. 21فَأجَابَ الْوَالِي وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَنْ مِنْ الاثْنَيْنِ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ أُطْلِقَ لَكُمْ؟» فَقَالُوا: «بَارَابَاسَ!». 22قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «فَمَاذَا أَفْعَلُ بِيَسُوعَ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ؟» قَالَ لَهُ الْجَمِيعُ: «لِيُصْلَبْ!» 23فَقَالَ الْوَالِي:«وَأَيَّ شَرّ عَمِلَ؟» فَكَانُوا يَزْدَادُونَ صُرَاخًا قَائِلِينَ: «لِيُصْلَبْ!» 24فَلَمَّا رَأَى بِيلاَطُسُ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَنْفَعُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَحْدُثُ شَغَبٌ، أَخَذَ مَاءً وَغَسَلَ يَدَيْهِ قُدَّامَ الْجَمْعِ قَائِلاً:«إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْ دَمِ هذَا الْبَارِّ! أَبْصِرُوا أَنْتُمْ!».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يموت دون اى خطية*​ 
النبوة
خروج 12: 5تَكُونُ لَكُمْ شَاةً صَحِيحَةً ذَكَرًا ابْنَ سَنَةٍ، تَأْخُذُونَهُ مِنَ الْخِرْفَانِ أَوْ مِنَ الْمَوَاعِزِ. 6وَيَكُونُ عِنْدَكُمْ تَحْتَ الْحِفْظِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الرَّابِعَ عَشَرَ مِنْ هذَا الشَّهْرِ. ثُمَّ يَذْبَحُهُ كُلُّ جُمْهُورِ جَمَاعَةِ إِسْرَائِيلَ فِي الْعَشِيَّةِ.

عندما امر الله موسى واسرائيل بعمل خروف الفصح والذى هو رمز صارخ للمسيح نجد ان الله امرهم بان تكون الذبيحة صحيحة وبدون اى عيب ، وهذا رمزا للمسيح القادم (1كورنثوس 5: 7).


التحقيق
1بطرس 1: 18عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، 19بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَل بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ،

1بطرس 2: 21لأَنَّكُمْ لِهذَا دُعِيتُمْ. فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا تَأَلَّمَ لأَجْلِنَا، تَارِكًا لَنَا مِثَالاً لِكَيْ تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِهِ. 22«الَّذِي لَمْ يَفْعَلْ خَطِيَّةً، وَلاَ وُجِدَ فِي فَمِهِ مَكْرٌ»،

عبرانيين 4: 14فَإِذْ لَنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ عَظِيمٌ قَدِ اجْتَازَ السَّمَاوَاتِ، يَسُوعُ ابْنُ اللهِ، فَلْنَتَمَسَّكْ بِالإِقْرَارِ. 15لأَنْ لَيْسَ لَنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ غَيْرُ قَادِرٍ أَنْ يَرْثِيَ لِضَعَفَاتِنَا، بَلْ مُجَرَّبٌ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مِثْلُنَا، بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ.

1يوحنا 3: 5وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ ذَاكَ أُظْهِرَ لِكَيْ يَرْفَعَ خَطَايَانَا، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ خَطِيَّةٌ.

اكورنثوس 5: 7إِذًا نَقُّوا مِنْكُمُ الْخَمِيرَةَ الْعَتِيقَةَ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا عَجِينًا جَدِيدًا كَمَا أَنْتُمْ فَطِيرٌ. لأَنَّ فِصْحَنَا أَيْضًا الْمَسِيحَ قَدْ ذُبحَ لأَجْلِنَا.




توضيح :
كانت مشكلة البشرية هو عدم وجود كيان واحد بلا خطية وغيرمحدود كخطية الانسان الموجهة ضد الله غير المحدود ، لا يوجد من يصلح ليتمم الفداء والصلح بين الله والانسان الا الله نفسه الذى جاء متجسدا فى صورة انسان ، شابهنا فى كل شئ عدا الخطية ، وحيث انه بلا خطية ، اتم الفداء والصلح بين الارضيات والسمويات بحمل خطايانا وآثمنا (1يوحنا 3: 5) ، (2كورنثوس 5: 21)


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*بموته سيحل السلام بين الله والانسان*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 5وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.
اى انه حمل التأديب الذى نحن نستحقه ، لننال سلامنا .

اشعياء 53: 10أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ.
ذبيحة اثم = كانت نوع من الذبائح التى يقدمها الاسرائيلى لكى ينال غفران لخطاياه تجاه الله (لاويين 5) وهذا اشارة على موت المسيح كذبيحة مقدمة عن الانسان لكى يغفر الله خطايانا 
نسلا تطول ايامه = يعم السلام وتنتهى الحرب وهى كناية عن السلام بين الله والانسان


التحقيق
كولوسى 1: 20وَأَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ: مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، أَمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.

2كورنثوس 5: 18وَلكِنَّ الْكُلَّ مِنَ اللهِ، الَّذِي صَالَحَنَا لِنَفْسِهِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَأَعْطَانَا خِدْمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ،

افسس 2: 13وَلكِنِ الآنَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ قَبْلاً بَعِيدِينَ، صِرْتُمْ قَرِيبِينَ بِدَمِ الْمَسِيحِ. 14لأَنَّهُ هُوَ سَلاَمُنَا، الَّذِي جَعَلَ الاثْنَيْنِ وَاحِدًا، وَنَقَضَ حَائِطَ السِّيَاجِ الْمُتَوَسِّطَ 15أَيِ الْعَدَاوَةَ. مُبْطِلاً بِجَسَدِهِ نَامُوسَ الْوَصَايَا فِي فَرَائِضَ، لِكَيْ يَخْلُقَ الاثْنَيْنِ فِي نَفْسِهِ إِنْسَانًا وَاحِدًا جَدِيدًا، صَانِعًا سَلاَمًا، 16وَيُصَالِحَ الاثْنَيْنِ فِي جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ مَعَ اللهِ بِالصَّلِيبِ، قَاتِلاً الْعَدَاوَةَ بِهِ. 17فَجَاءَ وَبَشَّرَكُمْ بِسَلاَمٍ، أَنْتُمُ الْبَعِيدِينَ وَالْقَرِيبِينَ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*مات لاجل خطايانا*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 5وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا. 6كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا ..... 11مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. 12لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ


التحقيق
1كورنثوس 15: 3فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي الأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضًا: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ،
الكتب = الكتب اليهودية المقدسة اى العهد القديم

1بطرس 2: 21لأَنَّكُمْ لِهذَا دُعِيتُمْ. فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا تَأَلَّمَ لأَجْلِنَا، تَارِكًا لَنَا مِثَالاً لِكَيْ تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِهِ. 22«الَّذِي لَمْ يَفْعَلْ خَطِيَّةً، وَلاَ وُجِدَ فِي فَمِهِ مَكْرٌ»، 23الَّذِي إِذْ شُتِمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَشْتِمُ عِوَضًا، وَإِذْ تَأَلَّمَ لَمْ يَكُنْ يُهَدِّدُ بَلْ كَانَ يُسَلِّمُ لِمَنْ يَقْضِي بِعَدْل. 24الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.

رومية 4: 25الَّذِي أُسْلِمَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا وَأُقِيمَ لأَجْلِ تَبْرِيرِنَا.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*مات ليحمل خطايا كثيرون*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 6كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ، وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.....11مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا. 12لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.


التحقيق
شهادة المسيح نفسه اثناء العشاء الاخير
متى 26: 28لأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ دَمِي الَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا.

شهادة الاخرين
يوحنا 1: 29وَفِي الْغَدِ نَظَرَ يُوحَنَّا يَسُوعَ مُقْبِلاً إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ:«هُوَذَا حَمَلُ اللهِ الَّذِي يَرْفَعُ خَطِيَّةَ الْعَالَمِ!

عبرانيين 9: 28هكَذَا الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا، بَعْدَمَا قُدِّمَ مَرَّةً لِكَيْ يَحْمِلَ خَطَايَا كَثِيرِينَ، سَيَظْهَرُ ثَانِيَةً بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ لِلْخَلاَصِ لِلَّذِينَ يَنْتَظِرُونَهُ.

1بطرس 2: 24الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.

1يوحنا 3: 5وَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ ذَاكَ أُظْهِرَ لِكَيْ يَرْفَعَ خَطَايَانَا، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ خَطِيَّةٌ.

كولوسى 1: 14الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*انهاء الخطية واقامة البر*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 53: 11مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ، وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ، وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا.

دانيال 9: 24سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ.


التحقيق
رومية 5: 18فَإِذًا كَمَا بِخَطِيَّةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ (آدم) صَارَ الْحُكْمُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ لِلدَّيْنُونَةِ، هكَذَا بِبِرّ وَاحِدٍ (المسيح) صَارَتِ الْهِبَةُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ، لِتَبْرِيرِ الْحَيَاةِ. 19لأَنَّهُ كَمَا بِمَعْصِيَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الْوَاحِدِ (آدم) جُعِلَ الْكَثِيرُونَ خُطَاةً، هكَذَا أَيْضًا بِإِطَاعَةِ الْوَاحِدِ (المسيح) سَيُجْعَلُ الْكَثِيرُونَ أَبْرَارًا.

1بطرس 2: 24الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*بدمه ينقى ويكفر عن الجميع*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 52: 15هكَذَا يَنْضِحُ أُمَمًا كَثِيرِينَ. مِنْ أَجْلِهِ يَسُدُّ مُلُوكٌ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ أَبْصَرُوا مَا لَمْ يُخْبَرُوا بِهِ، وَمَا لَمْ يَسْمَعُوهُ فَهِمُوهُ.
ينضح = ينثر او يرش ماء ، والمقصود ينقى ويطهر ، وجائت بمعنى ينثر ايضا فى ترجوم اشعياء .

وكان اليهود يعرفون ان المسيح القادم سيُطهٍِر مستخدما خشبة ، بالاعتماد على نصوص فى العهد القديم ومنها (خروج 15: 25) 


التحقيق
وبالفعل جاء المسيح مستخدما خشبة الصليب فى تطهير الجميع .
فعلى خشبة الصليب وعند موت المسيح وطعنه بالحربه ، خرج دم وماء . وكأن الله يريد ان يقول ان اعترفت بدم المسيح المسفوك من اجلك، ستنال التطهير .
يوحنا 19: 34لكِنَّ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْعَسْكَرِ طَعَنَ جَنْبَهُ بِحَرْبَةٍ، وَلِلْوَقْتِ خَرَجَ دَمٌ وَمَاءٌ.

1يوحنا 1: 7وَلكِنْ إِنْ سَلَكْنَا فِي النُّورِ كَمَا هُوَ فِي النُّورِ، فَلَنَا شَرِكَةٌ بَعْضِنَا مَعَ بَعْضٍ، وَدَمُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِهِ يُطَهِّرُنَا مِنْ كُلِّ خَطِيَّةٍ..... 9إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ.

رؤيا يوحنا 1: 5وَمِنْ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الشَّاهِدِ الأَمِينِ، الْبِكْرِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَرَئِيسِ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ: الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا، وَقَدْ غَسَّلَنَا مِنْ خَطَايَانَا بِدَمِهِ


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*رجوع الابرار من الجحيم بعد طول انتظار للفداء*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 30: 3يَا رَبُّ، أَصْعَدْتَ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ نَفْسِي. أَحْيَيْتَنِي مِنْ بَيْنِ الْهَابِطِينَ فِي الْجُبِّ.

مزمور 40: 1اِنْتِظَارًا انْتَظَرْتُ الرَّبَّ، فَمَالَ إِلَيَّ وَسَمِعَ صُرَاخِي، 2وَأَصْعَدَنِي مِنْ جُبِّ الْهَلاَكِ، مِنْ طِينِ الْحَمْأَةِ، وَأَقَامَ عَلَى صَخْرَةٍ رِجْلَيَّ. ثَبَّتَ خُطُوَاتِي

زكريا 9: 11وَأَنْتِ أَيْضًا فَإِنِّي بِدَمِ عَهْدِكِ قَدْ أَطْلَقْتُ أَسْرَاكِ مِنَ الْجُبِّ الَّذِي لَيْسَ فِيهِ مَاءٌ. 12ارْجِعُوا إِلَى الْحِصْنِ يَا أَسْرَى الرَّجَاءِ. الْيَوْمَ أَيْضًا أُصَرِّحُ أَنِّي أَرُدُّ عَلَيْكِ ضِعْفَيْنِ.

هوشع 13: 14«مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ. مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أُخَلِّصُهُمْ. أَيْنَ أَوْبَاؤُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ».

اشعياء 42: 7لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَ الْعُمْيِ، لِتُخْرِجَ مِنَ الْحَبْسِ الْمَأْسُورِينَ، مِنْ بَيْتِ السِّجْنِ الْجَالِسِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.

اشعياء 49: 6فَقَالَ: «قَلِيلٌ أَنْ تَكُونَ لِي عَبْدًا لإِقَامَةِ أَسْبَاطِ يَعْقُوبَ، وَرَدِّ مَحْفُوظِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ نُورًا لِلأُمَمِ لِتَكُونَ خَلاَصِي إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ» ..... 9قَائِلاً لِلأَسْرَى: اخْرُجُوا. لِلَّذِينَ فِي الظَّلاَمِ: اظْهَرُوا.....

اشعياء 61: 1رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ، وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ.


التحقيق
افسس 4: 8لِذلِكَ يَقُولُ:«إِذْ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْعَلاَءِ سَبَى سَبْيًا وَأَعْطَى النَّاسَ عَطَايَا». 9وَأَمَّا أَنَّهُ «صَعِدَ»، فَمَا هُوَ إِلاَّ إِنَّهُ نَزَلَ أَيْضًا أَوَّلاً إِلَى أَقْسَامِ الأَرْضِ السُّفْلَى.

1بطرس 3: 18فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضًا تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتًا فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ، 19الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضًا ذَهَبَ فَكَرَزَ لِلأَرْوَاحِ الَّتِي فِي السِّجْنِ،
ومعني الكرازه هنا هو تبشيرهم بتمام الخلاص واعلان الفداء بعد ان فدي البشريه بجسده الذي مات لاجلنا ولكن حي بالروح التي نزل بها ليخرج كل الابرار من الحبس

عبرانيين 2: 14فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، 15وَيُعْتِقَ أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ­ خَوْفًا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ­ كَانُوا جَمِيعًا كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يخلصنا من الموت*​ 
النبوة
هوشع 13: 14«مِنْ يَدِ الْهَاوِيَةِ أَفْدِيهِمْ. مِنَ الْمَوْتِ أُخَلِّصُهُمْ. أَيْنَ أَوْبَاؤُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ تَخْتَفِي النَّدَامَةُ عَنْ عَيْنَيَّ».

اشعياء 25: 8يَبْلَعُ الْمَوْتَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَيَمْسَحُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ الدُّمُوعَ عَنْ كُلِّ الْوُجُوهِ، وَيَنْزِعُ عَارَ شَعْبِهِ عَنْ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ.


التحقيق
هذة النبوة تحققت بموت المسيح فى مجيئه الاول ، وستحقق بشكل اخر عند مجئ المسيح الثانى .

*اولا: بموت المسيح فى مجيئه الاول ، ابطل المسيح الموت الابدى للابرار:*
كان خطأ الانسان فى العهد القديم بخطية واحدة ، كافى لدخوله الى الجحيم ، وحيث ان الكل اخطأ ](مزمور 14: 3) ،(اشعياء 53: 6) ،(اشعياء 59: 16)[ فالكل استحق الدخول الى الهاوية (الجحيم) والكل فى موضع انتظار للدخول فى الجهنم (الموت الابدى) الذى لا نهاية له . ولكن بموت المسيح وتقديمه الفداء عنا وعن نفوسنا ، تحرر الابرار القدماء من الجحيم وتم فتح باب الفردوس لنا وبهذا فالمسيح ابطل الموت الابدى للابرار .

عبرانيين 2: 14فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، 15وَيُعْتِقَ أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ­ خَوْفًا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ­ كَانُوا جَمِيعًا كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.

*ثانيا: فى مجئ المسيح الثانى ، فهو سيبطل الموت الجسدى :*
فى يوم القيامة وهو يوم المجئ الثانى للمسيح سيقيم الاجساد الراقدة من الموت وتتغير طبيعة اجسادنا وننال طبيعة جسدية اخرى وهو ما نسميه بالجسد الممجد ، والذى هو عديم الفساد وغير قابل للموت ، فحياتنا لن ننتهى بل تصبح لا نهائية (الحياة الابدية)
1كورنثوس 15: 52فِي لَحْظَةٍ فِي طَرْفَةِ عَيْنٍ، عِنْدَ الْبُوقِ الأَخِيرِ. فَإِنَّهُ سَيُبَوَّقُ، فَيُقَامُ الأَمْوَاتُ عَدِيمِي فَسَادٍ، وَنَحْنُ نَتَغَيَّرُ. 53لأَنَّ هذَا الْفَاسِدَ لاَبُدَّ أَنْ يَلْبَسَ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ، وَهذَا الْمَائِتَ يَلْبَسُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ. 54وَمَتَى لَبِسَ هذَا الْفَاسِدُ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ، وَلَبِسَ هذَا الْمَائِتُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَصِيرُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ:«ابْتُلِعَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى غَلَبَةٍ». 55«أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟»



يقول القس انطونيوس فكرى فى (هوشع 13: 14) " من يد الهاوية أفديهم من الموت أخلصهم = فالله لم يخلص شعبه من السبي فقط، بل هو يعد هنا بأن يخلص الإنسان عموماً من الموت فهو بموته داس الموت وبقوة حياته الأبدية حين مات بالجسد ابتلع الموت فهو بموته داس الموت وبقوة حياته الأبدية حين مات بالجسد ابتلع الموت وبعد أن كان الموت مخيفاً مرعباً صار مجرد انتقال في انتظار أمجاد الحياة الأبدية، ولذلك يتهلل النبي ومن ورائه بولس الرسول مردداً أين أوباؤك يا موت أين شوكتك يا هاوية (1كورنثوس 15: 55) "


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يسحق رأس الشيطان ويغلبه*​ 
النبوة
تكوين 3: 15وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ».

نسل المرأة : لا يوجد منتم ولادته من امرأة دون زرع بشر الا المسيح .. فهو الوحيد الذى تنطبق عليه كلمة نسلالمرأة
رأسك : المقصود ان المسيح هو الذى سيسحق ويغلب الشيطان ( سبب الخطية ) وقد تم ذلك.. علىالصليب
تسحقين عقبه : المقصود ان الشيطان سيسحق عقب المسيحوقد تم بموت الجسد على الصليب بيد اليهود والرومان مجتمعين وتحت قيادة الشيطان


التحقيق
تحقق هذا الامر مرة ، وسيتحقق مرة اخرى بشكل اخر

*المرة الاولى ، حدثت فى المجئ الاول للمسيح وعلى الصليب*
حيث انتصر المسيح على الشيطان ونزع منه السلطان الذى كان يتمتع به على كل البشر ، لان فى العهد القديم كان الكل يذهب للجحيم بسبب خطاياهم، بينما بعد المسيح ، فتح باب الفردوس للابرار ولم يعد للشيطان السلطة علينا نحن المؤمنين والعاملين بالمسيح .
عبرانيين 2: 14فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ،

1يوحنا 3: 8مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ فَهُوَ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ، لأَنَّ إِبْلِيسَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ يُخْطِئُ. لأَجْلِ هذَا أُظْهِرَ ابْنُ اللهِ لِكَيْ يَنْقُضَ أَعْمَالَ إِبْلِيسَ.

رؤيا يوحنا 20: 1 وَرَأَيْتُ مَلاَكًا نَازِلاً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَعَهُ مِفْتَاحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ، وَسِلْسِلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ عَلَى يَدِهِ. 2فَقَبَضَ عَلَى التِّنِّينِ، الْحَيَّةِ الْقَدِيمَةِ، الَّذِي هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَالشَّيْطَانُ، وَقَيَّدَهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ،
الملاك المقصود هو ملاك يهوه المتعارف على اسمه بهذا الشكل فى العهد القديم (والذى هو المسيح) (رؤيا 1: 18) 


*المرة الثانية ، ستحدث عند المجئ الثانى للمسيح يوم الدينونة *
سيُلقَى ابليس هو وجنوده فى الجهنم الى ابد الابدين .
رؤيا يوحنا 20: 10وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ.

وسحق العقب فى تلك الحالة سيكون ان ذهاب ابليس للجهنم سيكون مصحوبا بذهاب بعض البشر للجهنم ايضا ، لانهم تجاهلوا المسيح وتعاليمه وخلاصه ، وسيذهب لجهنم ايضا بعض المؤمنين بالمسيح والذين ضلوا فى نهاية ايامهم لسبب او لاخر .

رؤيا يوحنا 21: 8وَأَمَّا الْخَائِفُونَ وَغَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالرَّجِسُونَ وَالْقَاتِلُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ وَالسَّحَرَةُ وَعَبَدَةُ الأَوْثَانِ وَجَمِيعُ الْكَذَبَةِ، فَنَصِيبُهُمْ فِي الْبُحَيْرَةِ الْمُتَّقِدَةِ بِنَارٍ وَكِبْرِيتٍ، الَّذِي هُوَ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي».

متى 24: 24لأَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ مُسَحَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَأَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ وَيُعْطُونَ آيَاتٍ عَظِيمَةً وَعَجَائِبَ، حَتَّى يُضِلُّوا لَوْ أَمْكَنَ الْمُخْتَارِينَ أَيْضًا. 


ومن الجدير بالذكر ، ان المسيح فى ايامه اشتهر عنه انه يُخرج الارواح النجسة اى الشياطين من نفوس البشر الذين سيطر الشيطان عليهم (مرقس 1: 27) (مرقس 3: 11) ، بل واعطى تلاميذه ايضا هذا السلطان (متى 10: 1) ، ومازال بعض المؤمنين المسيحيين حتى الان يخرجون الشياطين من نفوس البشر ، ليس بقوتهم بل على اسم المسيح (مثل ابونا مكارى يونان وغيره )


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*القيامة*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 16: 10لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ يَرَى فَسَادًا.

هوشع 6: 1هَلُمَّ نَرْجعُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ افْتَرَسَ فَيَشْفِينَا، ضَرَبَ فَيَجْبِرُنَا. 2يُحْيِينَا بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ. فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يُقِيمُنَا فَنَحْيَا أَمَامَهُ


التحقيق
وضح المسيح ذلك بنفسه قبل ان يموت عندما طلب اليهود من المسيح ان يعمل لهم آية ، قال :
متى 12: 39فَأَجابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً، وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ. 40لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال.

واعلن الملاك ذلك حينما دخلت المريمات لوضع الحنوط على جسده فى القبر .
لوقا 24: 5وَإِذْ كُنَّ خَائِفَاتٍ وَمُنَكِّسَاتٍ وُجُوهَهُنَّ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، قَالاَ لَهُنَّ:«لِمَاذَا تَطْلُبْنَ الْحَيَّ بَيْنَ الأَمْوَاتِ؟ 6لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لكِنَّهُ قَامَ! اُذْكُرْنَ كَيْفَ كَلَّمَكُنَّ وَهُوَ بَعْدُ فِي الْجَلِيلِ 7قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». 8فَتَذَكَّرْنَ كَلاَمَهُ،

مرقس 16: 6فَقَالَ لَهُنَّ:«لاَ تَنْدَهِشْنَ! أَنْتُنَّ تَطْلُبْنَ يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ الْمَصْلُوبَ. قَدْ قَامَ! لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا. هُوَذَا الْمَوْضِعُ الَّذِي وَضَعُوهُ فِيهِ.

1كورنثوس 15: 20وَلكِنِ الآنَ قَدْ قَامَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَصَارَ بَاكُورَةَ الرَّاقِدِينَ.


بطرس يشرح لليهود كيف تحققت النبوات فى المسيح .
اعمال الرسل 2: 23هذَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ مُسَلَّمًا بِمَشُورَةِ اللهِ الْمَحْتُومَةِ وَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ، وَبِأَيْدِي أَثَمَةٍ صَلَبْتُمُوهُ وَقَتَلْتُمُوهُ. 24اَلَّذِي أَقَامَهُ اللهُ نَاقِضًا أَوْجَاعَ الْمَوْتِ، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مُمْكِنًا أَنْ يُمْسَكَ مِنْهُ. 25لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ يَقُولُ فِيهِ: كُنْتُ أَرَى الرَّبَّ أَمَامِي فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، أَنَّهُ عَنْ يَمِينِي، لِكَيْ لاَ أَتَزَعْزَعَ. 26لِذلِكَ سُرَّ قَلْبِي وَتَهَلَّلَ لِسَانِي. حَتَّى جَسَدِي أَيْضًا سَيَسْكُنُ عَلَى رَجَاءٍ. 27لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ تَدَعَ قُدُّوسَكَ يَرَى فَسَادًا. ..... 31سَبَقَ فَرَأَى وَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْ قِيَامَةِ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنَّهُ لَمْ تُتْرَكْ نَفْسُهُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ وَلاَ رَأَى جَسَدُهُ فَسَادًا. 32فَيَسُوعُ هذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ، وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعًا شُهُودٌ لِذلِكَ. 33وَإِذِ ارْتَفَعَ بِيَمِينِ اللهِ، وَأَخَذَ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مِنَ الآبِ، سَكَبَ هذَا الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَهُ وَتَسْمَعُونَهُ. 34لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ لَمْ يَصْعَدْ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَهُوَ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي 35حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ. 36فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِينًا جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هذَا، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ، رَبًّا وَمَسِيحًا».




ويقول _فريدليندر_: «أكد ابن عزرا مراراً على عقيدته الثابتة في قيامة الأموات». 
ويقول التلمود البابلي: «لكل إسرائيل نصيب في العالم الآتي، لأنه مكتوب: «شعبك كلهم أبرار، إلى الأبد يرثون الأرض، غصن غرسي، عمل يدي لأتمجد». ولكن لا نصيب لمن يعتقد أن القيامة ليست تعليماً كتابياً. أو أن التوراة غير موحى بها من الله». ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*الصعود*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 68: 18صَعِدْتَ إِلَى الْعَلاَءِ. سَبَيْتَ سَبْيًا.....


التحقيق
لوقا 24: 50وَأَخْرَجَهُمْ خَارِجًا إِلَى بَيْتِ عَنْيَا، وَرَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ وَبَارَكَهُمْ. 51وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُبَارِكُهُمُ، انْفَرَدَ عَنْهُمْ وَأُصْعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ.

اعمال الرسل 1: 9وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ. وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*الجلوس عن يمين الله*​ 
النبوة
قال الله الآب للابن . (اقنوم الابن هو اقنوم الكلمة)
مزمور 110: 1قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».


التحقيق
مرقس 16: 19ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ

عبرانيين 1: 3الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،

اعمال الرسل 2: 33وَإِذِ ارْتَفَعَ بِيَمِينِ اللهِ، وَأَخَذَ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مِنَ الآبِ، سَكَبَ هذَا الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَهُ وَتَسْمَعُونَهُ. 34لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ لَمْ يَصْعَدْ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَهُوَ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي 35حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.


ما معنى الجلوس عن يمين الآب ؟
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76062


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*المسيح مقيم العهد الجديد*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 42: 6«أَنَا الرَّبَّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ بِالْبِرِّ، فَأُمْسِكُ بِيَدِكَ وَأَحْفَظُكَ وَأَجْعَلُكَ عَهْدًا لِلشَّعْبِ وَنُورًا لِلأُمَمِ،

اشعياء 55: 3أَمِيلُوا آذَانَكُمْ وَهَلُمُّوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا فَتَحْيَا أَنْفُسُكُمْ. وَأَقْطَعَ لَكُمْ عَهْدًا أَبَدِيًّا، مَرَاحِمَ دَاوُدَ الصَّادِقَةَ. 4هُوَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُهُ شَارِعًا لِلشُّعُوبِ، رَئِيسًا وَمُوصِيًا لِلشُّعُوبِ.

ارميا 31: 31«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأَقْطَعُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَمَعَ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا عَهْدًا جَدِيدًا. 32لَيْسَ كَالْعَهْدِ الَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ يَوْمَ أَمْسَكْتُهُمْ بِيَدِهِمْ لأُخْرِجَهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، حِينَ نَقَضُوا عَهْدِي فَرَفَضْتُهُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 33بَلْ هذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ الَّذِي أَقْطَعُهُ مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ بَعْدَ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: أَجْعَلُ شَرِيعَتِي فِي دَاخِلِهِمْ وَأَكْتُبُهَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلهًا وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْبًا. 34وَلاَ يُعَلِّمُونَ بَعْدُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ صَاحِبَهُ، وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَخَاهُ، قَائِلِينَ: اعْرِفُوا الرَّبَّ، لأَنَّهُمْ كُلَّهُمْ سَيَعْرِفُونَنِي مِنْ صَغِيرِهِمْ إِلَى كَبِيرِهِمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، لأَنِّي أَصْفَحُ عَنْ إِثْمِهِمْ، وَلاَ أَذْكُرُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ بَعْدُ.


التحقيق
متى 26: 28لأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ دَمِي الَّذِي لِلْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ الَّذِي يُسْفَكُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَثِيرِينَ لِمَغْفِرَةِ الْخَطَايَا.

رومية 11: 27وَهذَا هُوَ الْعَهْدُ مِنْ قِبَلِي لَهُمْ مَتَى نَزَعْتُ خَطَايَاهُمْ».

عبرانيين 8: 6وَلكِنَّهُ الآنَ قَدْ حَصَلَ عَلَى خِدْمَةٍ أَفْضَلَ بِمِقْدَارِ مَا هُوَ وَسِيطٌ أَيْضًا لِعَهْدٍ أَعْظَمَ، قَدْ تَثَبَّتَ عَلَى مَوَاعِيدَ أَفْضَلَ.

عبرانيين12: 24وَإِلَى وَسِيطِ الْعَهْدِ الْجَدِيدِ، يَسُوعَ، وَإِلَى دَمِ رَشٍّ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ هَابِيلَ.

2كورنثوس 3: 6الَّذِي جَعَلَنَا كُفَاةً لأَنْ نَكُونَ خُدَّامَ عَهْدٍ جَدِيدٍ. لاَ الْحَرْفِ بَلِ الرُّوحِ. لأَنَّ الْحَرْفَ يَقْتُلُ وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يُحْيِي.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*المسيح يبنى الهيكل*​ 
النبوة
كلام الله لداود الملك والنبى .
1اخبار 17: 11وَيَكُونُ مَتَى كَمَلَتْ أَيَّامُكَ لِتَذْهَبَ مَعَ آبَائِكَ، أَنِّي أُقِيمُ بَعْدَكَ نَسْلَكَ الَّذِي يَكُونُ مِنْ بَنِيكَ وَأُثَبِّتُ مَمْلَكَتَهُ. 12هُوَ يَبْنِي لِي بَيْتًا وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 13أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا، وَلاَ أَنْزِعُ رَحْمَتِي عَنْهُ كَمَا نَزَعْتُهَا عَنِ الَّذِي كَانَ قَبْلَكَ. 14وَأُقِيمُهُ فِي بَيْتِي وَمَلَكُوتِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَيَكُونُ كُرْسِيُّهُ ثَابِتًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ».

2صموئيل 7: . 12مَتَى كَمُلَتْ أَيَّامُكَ وَاضْطَجَعْتَ مَعَ آبَائِكَ، أُقِيمُ بَعْدَكَ نَسْلَكَ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَحْشَائِكَ وَأُثَبِّتُ مَمْلَكَتَهُ. 13هُوَ يَبْنِي بَيْتًا لاسْمِي، وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّ مَمْلَكَتِهِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 14أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا. إِنْ تَعَوَّجَ أُؤَدِّبْهُ بِقَضِيبِ النَّاسِ وَبِضَرَبَاتِ بَنِي آدَمَ.

هنا نجدتداخل بين النبوات .. ما بين المسيح من نسل داود وابن الله بالطبيعة وبين سليمان من نسل داود وابن اللهبالتبنى

وبعد موت سليمان الحكيم بحوالى 5 قرون كاملة ، تنبأ زكريا النبى عن المسيح القادم الذى سيبنى الهيكل .

زكريا 6: 12وَكَلِّمْهُ قَائِلاً: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: هُوَذَا الرَّجُلُ «الْغُصْنُ» اسْمُهُ. وَمِنْ مَكَانِهِ يَنْبُتُ وَيَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ. 13فَهُوَ يَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ، وَهُوَ يَحْمِلُ الْجَلاَلَ وَيَجْلِسُ وَيَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَيَكُونُ كَاهِنًا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَتَكُونُ مَشُورَةُ السَّلاَمِ بَيْنَهُمَا كِلَيْهِمَا.

الغصن هو المسيح ( ارجع لنبوة: المسيح سيدعى ناصريا )
وفهم اليهود جيدا ، ان هذة النبوة التى قالها زكريا النبى هى عن المسيح وذكروها فى الترجوم الارامى
حيث قال الترجوم ( الرجل المسيح اسمه ) (גֻברָאמְשִיחָא שְמֵיה)


التحقيق
1- سليمان ابن داود بنى اول هيكل ارضى .
لكن بسبب عصيان اسرائيل وبعدهم عن الله ، تهدم هذا الهيكل بواسطة البابليين .
ثم تم بناءه مرة اخرى فى عصر نحميا وعزرا وقد سبق وتنبأ دانيال النبى عن ذلك .
ثم تهدم مرة اخرى ، ولم يقوم حتى هذة اللحظة .

هيكل سليمان هو هيكل ارضى ، وانتهى دوره بوجود الهيكل السماوى اى بولادة المسيح . لان الهيكل الارضى لم يكن الا رمزا للمسيح والسماويات ،. ولذا قال المسيح لتلاميذه قبل ان يُصلَب ان الهيكل سيُنقض وينتهى تماما (متى 24: 1-2) وهذا ما حدث على يد تيطس الرومانى 70 ميلاديا .


2- المسيح ابن داود (من جهة الجسد) هو بانى الهيكل السماوى .
جسد المسيح هو الهيكل نفسه ، هدمه اليهود والامم معا ، واقامه ورممه الله بنفسه (قام من بين الموت) .

يوحنا 2: 18فَأَجَابَ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالوُا لَهُ:«أَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تُرِينَا حَتَّى تَفْعَلَ هذَا؟» 19أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«انْقُضُوا هذَا الْهَيْكَلَ، وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أُقِيمُهُ». 20فَقَالَ الْيَهُودُ:«فِي سِتٍّ وَأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً بُنِيَ هذَا الْهَيْكَلُ، أَفَأَنْتَ فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ تُقِيمُهُ؟» 21وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ يَقُولُ عَنْ هَيْكَلِ جَسَدِهِ. 22فَلَمَّا قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، تَذَكَّرَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ هذَا.....


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*المسيح الازلى*​ 
النبوة
ميحا 5: 2«أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمَِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».

امثال 8: 22«اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 23مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ ..... 27لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ.

اشعياء 48: 16تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.

عدد 24: 17أَرَاهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الآنَ. أُبْصِرُهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ قَرِيبًا. يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَيُحَطِّمُ طَرَفَيْ مُوآبَ، وَيُهْلِكُ كُلَّ بَنِي الْوَغَى.


التحقيق
يوحنا 1: 1فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. 2هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ.

كان اليهود يتفاخرون بابيهم ابراهيم من جهة الجسد ، فقال لهم المسيح انه موجود من قبل ابراهيم .
يوحنا 8: 58قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».

رؤيا يوحنا 1: 8«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

كولوسى 1: 17الَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ




يقول ترجوم إشعياء: «يقول النبي لبيت داود أنه يولد لنا ولد ونُعطى ابناً، وهو سيحفظ الشريعة، واسمه منذ القديم يدعى مشيراً عجيباً، إلهاً قديراً، المسيا الأبدي، وفي أيامه يسود السلام علينا» (إشعياء 9: 6). 
ويقدم ترجوم إشعياء نص (إشعياء 44: 6) هكذا: «هكذا يقول الرب، ملك إسرائيل، ومخلِّصه رب الجنود. أنا هو، أنا هو القديم الأيام، والأزمنة الأزلية عندي، ولا إله غيري». 
ويقول هنجستنبرج عن (ميخا 5: 2) هنا نجد تأكيد بأن المسيح كائن منذ الأزل- قبل مولده الزمني في بيت لحم- فهو الأزلي الأبدي». ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 أبريل 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*المسيح الخالق*​ 
النبوة
امثال 8: 22«اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. 23مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ. 24إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ. 25مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ. 26إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ. 27لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ. 28لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ. 29لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ، لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ، 30كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ.

اشعياء 48: 12«اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، 13وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ، وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعًا. 14اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ، وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ. 15أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ. 16تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.


التحقيق
يوحنا 1: 1فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ. 2هذَا كَانَ فِي الْبَدْءِ عِنْدَ اللهِ. 3كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.

يوحنا 1: 10كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.

عبرانيين 1: 1اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ، 2كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ،

كولوسى 1: 16فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا في السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشًا أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*المسيح نبياً*​ 
النبوة
تثنية 18: 15«يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. ..... 18أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ.


التحقيق
متى 21: 11فَقَالَتِ الْجُمُوعُ:«هذَا يَسُوعُ النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مِنْ نَاصِرَةِ الْجَلِيلِ».
يوحنا 6: 14فَلَمَّا رَأَى النَّاسُ الآيَةَ الَّتِي صَنَعَهَا يَسُوعُ قَالُوا:«إِنَّ هذَا هُوَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ النَّبِيُّ الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ!»

يوحنا 7: 40فَكَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الْجَمْعِ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا هذَا الْكَلاَمَ قَالُوا:«هذَا بِالْحَقِيقَةِ هُوَ النَّبِيُّ».


للتوضيح 
كيف ان المسيح نبى : كلمة نبى تعنى الذى يتنبأ بروح الله ، ومن المعروف ان المسيح نبى كونه تنبأ بامور صحيحة عن المستقبل . ولكن لا يتوقف الامر هنا ، بل انه ايضا الله المتجسد الذى حمل النبوة فهو تنبأ فى ايامه بموته وبصلبه وبخراب الهيكل وبحرب اليهود المفجعة مع الرومان فى العقد السادس الميلادى .
عندما قال الشعب ان المسيح هو نبى ( فى اكثر من موضع ) فهو لم يعترض .
بينما نجد ان المسيح اعترض فقط على ما قاله تلميذى عمواس عندما ذكروا انه نبى مقتدر ولكن ليس به الخلاص .. فهنا فقط لامهما واخبرهما انه النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى وهو المسيح المخلص ( لوقا 24 ) .

المسيح هو نبى و رسول وهو الله المتجسد . ولا تعارض على الاطلاق . 
فالنبى هو حامل النبوة .. والرسول هو حامل الرسالة .. وهذا ينطبق على المسيح

للتوضيح بخصوص مصطلح ( من وسطك ومن اخوتك ) تثنية 18: 15
هذة النبوة من الواضح انها تتكلم عن نبى سيقوم من اسرائيل ، ولكن المسلمين عوجوا الكلام وحرفوا المفهوم ليقولوا ان هذة النبوة هى عن محمدهم .
وهنا ايجاز يوضح كيف تنطبق تلك النبوة على المسيح فقط وهو جزء من بحث مدقق تم عمله خصيصا لتلك الشبهة ، ويمكنك قراءته كاملا هنا ( اضغط هنا )

1- كلمة (من وسطك) = (من اسرائيل) وهى موجودة بالنص ايضا فى ترجوم اونكيلوس والترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان بل وفى التراث اليهودى كله ، كلمة (من اخوتك) = (من جميع الاسباط غير السبط الذى ينتمى له موسى اى سبط لاوى ، ولا تتكلم عن شعب اخر) ، وهذا واضح من دراسة الكتاب المقدس .

*اولا :* مصطلح ( من اخوتك ) ليس جديد وانما تم ذكره مرتان فى نفس سياق النص .
فى نفس الاصحاح ( تثنية 18 ) فى اول ايتين (1 لاَيَكُونُ لِلْكَهَنَةِ اللاَّوِيِّينَ، كُلِّ سِبْطِ لاَوِي، قِسْمٌ وَلاَ نَصِيبٌ مَعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.  يَأْكُلُونَ وَقَائِدَ الرَّبِّ وَنَصِيبَهُ. 2 فَلاَ يَكُونُ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِ. الرَّبُّ هُوَ نَصِيبُهُ كَمَا قَالَ لَهُ. )
طبعا من المعروف ان سبط لاوى كان مكرس لخدمة بيت الرب .. ولم يكن له نصيب او قسم فى الارض مع باقى الاسباط الذين وصفهم الكتاب بالاخوة قائلا ( فى وسط اخوته )
وايضا فى الاصحاح السابق ( تثنية 17 ) .. وفي نفس سياق وصايا الله لبنياسرائيل ( الاسباط الاثني عشر ) كان يكلمهم عن تنصيب الملك عليهم فجاءت الوصية تقولفى الاية 15( فَإِنَّكَ تَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكَ مَلِكًا الَّذِي يَخْتَارُهُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ.  مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِكَ تَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكَ مَلِكًا. لاَ يَحِلُّ لَكَ أَنْ تَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكَ رَجُلاً أَجْنَبِيًّا لَيْسَ هُوَ أَخَاكَ. ) 
و من المعروف ايضا ان اليهود يملكون ملك عليهم من وسطهم واستمر هذا الامر وحتى نهاية سلاسل الملوك للملكتين الشمالية والجنوبية بعد الانقسام ، ونلاحظ قول الرب ان اى رجلا اجنبي هو ليس باخ بالنسبة لاسرائيل .
*ثانيا :* فى نفس الاصحاح ( 18 ) .. خطاب الرب مع موسى اساسا كان عن اللاويين وخاصة الكهنة ( راجع الاعداد من 1- 8 ) .. ثم يجئ العدد 15 ( يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي.  لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ ) وفيه وعد الرب بنبى من اسرائيل وحدد اكثر فقال من اخوتك اى من احد الاسباط الاخرى وليس من سبط لاوى المتوجه اليه بالكلام .
*ثالثا :* دائما ما يشير الرب عن العلاقة بين الاسباط بعلاقة الاخوة . ( تثنية 3: 18 ) ( قضاة 1: 3 ) ( قضاة 1: 17 ) ( قضاة 20: 23 ) ( قضاة 20: 28 ) ( قضاة 21: 6 ) ( 2صم 19: 41 ) ( 1مل 12: 24 ) ( 2اخ 11: 4 ) (عزرا 3: 9 ) ...



قال عالم الدين اليهودي _ميموندس_ في رسالة إلى أهل اليمن يبطل فيه مزاعم شخص ادَّعى أنه المسيا: «سيكون المسيا نبياً عظيماً أعظم من كل الأنبياء باستثناء معلمنا موسى، وسيكون أعظم مكانة وشرفاً منهم جميعاً، إلا موسى. وسيختصه الله الخالق، تبارك اسمه، بمميزات لم يختص بها موسى، لأنه قيل عنه «ولذته تكون في مخافة الرب، فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينيه، ولا يحكم بحسب سمع أذنيه» (إشعياء 11: 3) . 
ولقد كان المسيح مثل موسى: 
1- نجا من موت قاسٍ في طفولته. 
2- قبوله أن يكون مخلِّصاً لشعبه (خروج 3: 10). 
3- عمل وسيطاً بين يهوه وشعبه (خروج 19: 16؛ 20: 18). 
4- شفع في الخطاة ( خروج 32: 7- 14 و33؛ عدد 14: 11- 20). 
5- كلاهما يهودى واتم الختان .
وللاستزادة فى التشابهات بين موسى و المسيح ( اضغط هنا )
وقالت السامرية للمسيح «يا سيد أرى أنك نبي» (يوحنا 4: 19). 
يقول _كليجرمان_: «يبين استخدام اليهود لكلمة «نبي» في أيام يسوع ليس فقط أنهم كانوا يتوقعون المسيا كنبي بحسب الوعد في تثنية 18، ولكن أيضاً أن من يصنع هذه المعجزات هو بالحقيقة النبي الموعود» .
«لأن الناموس بموسى أعطى أما النعمة والحق فبيسوع المسيح صارا». (يوحنا 1: 17) ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*المسيح كاهناً*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 110: 4أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ: «أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ».

زكريا 6: 12وَكَلِّمْهُ قَائِلاً: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: هُوَذَا الرَّجُلُ «الْغُصْنُ» اسْمُهُ. وَمِنْ مَكَانِهِ يَنْبُتُ وَيَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ. 13فَهُوَ يَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ، وَهُوَ يَحْمِلُ الْجَلاَلَ وَيَجْلِسُ وَيَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَيَكُونُ كَاهِنًا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَتَكُونُ مَشُورَةُ السَّلاَمِ بَيْنَهُمَا كِلَيْهِمَا.


التحقيق
عبرانيين 3: 1مِنْ ثَمَّ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ الْقِدِّيسُونَ، شُرَكَاءُ الدَّعْوَةِ السَّمَاوِيَّةِ، لاَحِظُوا رَسُولَ اعْتِرَافِنَا وَرَئِيسَ كَهَنَتِهِ الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ،

عبرانيين 5: 5كَذلِكَ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا لَمْ يُمَجِّدْ نَفْسَهُ لِيَصِيرَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ، بَلِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ:«أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ».

عبرانيين 6: 20حَيْثُ دَخَلَ يَسُوعُ كَسَابِق لأَجْلِنَا، صَائِرًا عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ، رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.

عبرانيين 7: 21لأَنَّ أُولئِكَ بِدُونِ قَسَمٍ قَدْ صَارُوا كَهَنَةً، وَأَمَّا هذَا فَبِقَسَمٍ مِنَ الْقَائِلِ لَهُ:«أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ، أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ». 22عَلَى قَدْرِ ذلِكَ قَدْ صَارَ يَسُوعُ ضَامِنًا لِعَهْدٍ أَفْضَلَ. 23وَأُولئِكَ قَدْ صَارُوا كَهَنَةً كَثِيرِينَ من أَجلِ مَنْعِهِمْ بِالْمَوْتِ عَنِ الْبَقَاءِ، 24وَأَمَّا هذَا فَمِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ، لَهُ كَهَنُوتٌ لاَ يَزُولُ.




الانتصار النهائي لشعب المسيا على العالم والشيطان هو انتصار أكيد. لم يكن كهنوت هرون في العهد القديم بقسم من الله، كما هو الحال بالنسبة لهذا الكهنوت الذي على شبه ملكي صادق «ليس بحسب ناموس وصية جسدية بل بحسب قوة حياة لا تزول». وقوله «على رتبة ملكي صادق» يعني كما يقول في عبرانيين 7: 15 «على شبه ملكي صادق». 
وفي هذا الوعد بقَسَم من الله الآب لله الابن ما يريح قلوب أولاد الله. ولقد حاول الملك عزيا أن يقوم بعمل الكاهن، فعاقبه الله، مما يثبت أن داود لا يمكن أن يكون الملك الكاهن (2أخبار 26: 16- 21 )وقَسَم الله يبين أن الملك الكاهن لا مثيل له، إذ أن داود قد مات، لكن هذا الكاهن على رتبة ملكي صادق حي إلى الأبد. ويصف زكريا 6: 9- 15، وخاصة في العدد 13، المسيَّا بالقول «يجلس ويتسلط على كرسيه، ويكون كاهناً على كرسيه». ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*المسيح قاضياً*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 33: 22فَإِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَاضِينَا. الرَّبُّ شَارِعُنَا. الرَّبُّ مَلِكُنَا هُوَ يُخَلِّصُنَا.

ومعروف فى الفكر اليهودى قبل الميلاد ، ان الرب هو من اسماء المسيح (ارميا 23: 6) ، وان الذى سيخلص هو المسيح (اشعياء 49: 6)


التحقيق
متى 16: 27فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.

يوحنا 5: 22لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ،

2تيموثاوس 4: 1أَنَا أُنَاشِدُكَ إِذًا أَمَامَ اللهِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يَدِينَ الأَحْيَاءَ وَالأَمْوَاتَ، عِنْدَ ظُهُورِهِ وَمَلَكُوتِهِ



يقول ترجوم إشعياء في إشعياء 33: 22 «لأن الرب قاضينا الذي أخرجنا من مصر بقوته. الرب معلِّمنا الذي أعطانا تعليمات شريعته في سيناء. الرب ملكنا الذي يخلصنا وينتقم لنا بعدل من جيوش جوج».
وفي المسيَّا وحده يتحقق الوعد بالقاضي... معطي الشريعة... الملك- والحكم الروحي الأمثل. وكملك سوف يمارس بنفسه السلطة القضائية والتشريعية والتنفيذية. (إشعياء 4:11؛ 32: 1؛ يعقوب 4: 12). ​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*المسيح ملكاً*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 2: 6«أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي».

ارميا 23: 5«هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ.

ارميا 30: 4فَهذَا هُوَ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ عَنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَعَنْ يَهُوذَا..... 8وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ، أَنِّي أَكْسِرُ نِيرَهُ عَنْ عُنُقِكَ، وَأَقْطَعُ رُبُطَكَ، وَلاَ يَسْتَعْبِدُهُ بَعْدُ الْغُرَبَاءُ، 9بَلْ يَخْدِمُونَ الرَّبَّ إِلهَهُمْ وَدَاوُدَ مَلِكَهُمُ الَّذِي أُقِيمُهُ لَهُمْ.
هذة النبوة هى من ارميا النبى والذى تنبأ (626 ق.م – 576 ق.م ) اى بعد موت داود النبى بحوالى 4 قرون ، ومع ذلك تجده يقول ان الله سيرسل لهم داود ملكا لشعبه ، حزقيال النبى هنا يتنبأ عن المسيح الراعى اصل وذرية داود (رؤيا يوحنا 22: 16) ، وتنبأ بنفس الشكل هنا (ارميا 30: 9) ، (ارميا 23: 5) ، (ارميا 33: 15) . للاستزادة (ارجع لنبوة : من نسل داود)
وذكر الترجوم اليهودى الذى يمثل فهم اليهود للاية (ارميا 30: 9) "المسيح ابن داود الذى اقيمه لهم"

حزقيال 37: 24وَدَاوُدُ عَبْدِي يَكُونُ مَلِكًا عَلَيْهِمْ، وَيَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِهِمْ رَاعٍ وَاحِدٌ، فَيَسْلُكُونَ فِي أَحْكَامِي وَيَحْفَظُونَ فَرَائِضِي وَيَعْمَلُونَ بِهَا.

زكريا 9: 9اِبْتَهِجِي جِدًّا يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ، اهْتِفِي يَا بِنْتَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي إِلَيْكِ. هُوَ عَادِلٌ وَمَنْصُورٌ وَدِيعٌ، وَرَاكِبٌ عَلَى حِمَارٍ وَعَلَى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ.

دانيال 7: 13«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 14فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.

1اخبار الايام 22: 10هُوَ يَبْنِي بَيْتًا لاسْمِي، وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا، وَأَنَا لَهُ أَبًا وَأُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّ مُلْكِهِ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.

اشعياء 9: 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 7لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ، وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ، لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ، مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هذَا.

وعموما كانت هذة النقطة واضحة جدا فى الفكر اليهودى ، وهذا واضح فى الترجومات الارامية والتى تمثل فهم اليهود للنص . فهم يعرفون ان المسيح المنتظر سيكون ملكا .
عدد الشواهد لاحصر لها ، سأكتفى بذكر 
الترجوم المنسوب ليوناثان (تكوين 3: 15) ، (تكوين 49: 10 و11) 
ترجوم اشعياء النبى (اشعياء 11: 1-2)


التحقيق
تتبع المجوس النبوات كما قالها بلعام بن بعور (فعرفوا موطن المسيح وعلامة مجيئه -عدد 24: 17) وتتبعوا نبوة دانيال النبى فى السبى (فعرفوا ان المسيح هذا سيكون ملك لليهود وعرفوا ايضا توقيت مجيئه – دانيال 9: 24-26) ، فجاءوا الى هيرودس الوالى بحسن نية طالبين ان يجدوا المولود .
متى 2: 1وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ 2قَائِلِينَ:«أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ».

متى 21: 1وَلَمَّا قَرُبُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى بَيْتِ فَاجِي عِنْدَ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ، حِينَئِذٍ أَرْسَلَ يَسُوعُ تِلْمِيذَيْنِ 2قَائِلاً لَهُمَا:«اِذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا، فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَانًا مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشًا مَعَهَا، فَحُّلاَهُمَا وَأْتِيَاني بِهِمَا. 3وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئًا، فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا». 4فَكَانَ هذَا كُلُّهُ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِالنَّبِيِّ الْقَائِلِ: 5«قُولُوا لابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ: هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِيكِ وَدِيعًا، رَاكِبًا عَلَى أَتَانٍ وَجَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَانٍ». 6فَذَهَبَ التِّلْمِيذَانِ وَفَعَلاَ كَمَا أَمَرَهُمَا يَسُوعُ، 7وَأَتَيَا بِالأَتَانِ وَالْجَحْشِ، وَوَضَعَا عَلَيْهِمَا ثِيَابَهُمَا فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِمَا. 8وَالْجَمْعُ الأَكْثَرُ فَرَشُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي الطَّرِيقِ. وَآخَرُونَ قَطَعُوا أَغْصَانًا مِنَ الشَّجَرِ وَفَرَشُوهَا فِي الطَّرِيقِ. 9وَالْجُمُوعُ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا يَصْرَخُونَ قَائِلِينَ:«أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!». 10وَلَمَّا دَخَلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتَجَّتِ الْمَدِينَةُ كُلُّهَا قَائِلَةً:«مَنْ هذَا؟»


يوحنا 18: 33ثُمَّ دَخَلَ بِيلاَطُسُ أَيْضًا إِلَى دَارِ الْوِلاَيَةِ وَدَعَا يَسُوعَ، وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» 34أَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ:«أَمِنْ ذَاتِكَ تَقُولُ هذَا، أَمْ آخَرُونَ قَالُوا لَكَ عَنِّي؟» 35أَجَابَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَلَعَلِّي أَنَا يَهُودِيٌّ؟ أُمَّتُكَ وَرُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَسْلَمُوكَ إِلَيَّ. مَاذَا فَعَلْتَ؟» 36أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مَمْلَكَتِي لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ. لَوْ كَانَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، لَكَانَ خُدَّامِي يُجَاهِدُونَ لِكَيْ لاَ أُسَلَّمَ إِلَى الْيَهُودِ. وَلكِنِ الآنَ لَيْسَتْ مَمْلَكَتِي مِنْ هُنَا». 37فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذًا مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا، وَلِهذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي».


وضع الرومان لافتة تقول ان المسيح المصلوب هو ملك اليهود ، كنوع من الاستهزاء ، ورفض اليهود ذلك ولكنها لم تتغير وتُركت كما هى بسماح من الله ليقول لليهود هذا هو ملككم الذين رفضتموه انتم .
متى 27: 37وَجَعَلُوا فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ عِلَّتَهُ مَكْتُوبَةً:«هذَا هُوَ يَسُوعُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ».



توضيح:
المسيح هو ملك ، ملك سماوى حكمه لا ينتهى، لا يسعى لحكم البشر فى حدود دولة زمنية ، بل هو يسعى لان يملك على القلوب ، المسيح قال انه سماوى وليس من الارض (يوحنا 6: 38 ، يوحنا 6: 42)

ولذلك فهو رفض ان يكون ملك ارضى (يوحنا 6: 15) ، واخذ يبشر بملكه على القلوب (متى 4: 17) ، واعلن انه ملك سماوى لبيلاطس (يوحنا 18: 33-37)
ومن لم يجعل المسيح ملكا على قلبه فهو سيكون مدانا عند مجئ المسيح الثانى فى يوم الدينونة الاخير.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*المسيح ملك وحكمه ابدى*​ 
النبوة
دانيال 7: 13«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ. 14فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.

دانيال 7: 27وَالْمَمْلَكَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ وَعَظَمَةُ الْمَمْلَكَةِ تَحْتَ كُلِّ السَّمَاءِ تُعْطَى لِشَعْبِ قِدِّيسِي الْعَلِيِّ. مَلَكُوتُهُ مَلَكُوتٌ أَبَدِيٌّ، وَجَمِيعُ السَّلاَطِينِ إِيَّاهُ يَعْبُدُونَ وَيُطِيعُونَ

اشعياء 9: 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 7لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ، وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ، لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ، مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هذَا.

ميخا 4: 7وَأَجْعَلُ الظَّالِعَةَ بَقِيَّةً، وَالْمُقْصَاةَ أُمَّةً قَوِيَّةً، وَيَمْلِكُ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْهِمْ فِي جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.

1اخبار الايام 22: 10هُوَ يَبْنِي بَيْتًا لاسْمِي، وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا، وَأَنَا لَهُ أَبًا وَأُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّ مُلْكِهِ عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.

1اخبار الايام 17: 12هُوَ يَبْنِي لِي بَيْتًا وَأَنَا أُثَبِّتُ كُرْسِيَّهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
البيت مقصود هو الهيكل الذى هو جسد المسيح (يوحنا 2: 18-21)


التحقيق
المسيح باعتراف المسيحيين فهو داس الموت وقام من بين الاموات وهو الان فى السماء ، وباعتراف المسلمين فهو حى الى الان ولم يموت ، فطبيعى ان ملكه على القلوب الذى ابتدأ من موته على الصليب ، مستمر حتى الان.

بشر الملاك جبرائيل مريم بذلك
لوقا 1: 30فَقَالَ لَهَا الْمَلاَكُ:«لاَ تَخَافِي يَا مَرْيَمُ، لأَنَّكِ قَدْ وَجَدْتِ نِعْمَةً عِنْدَ اللهِ. 31وَهَا أَنْتِ سَتَحْبَلِينَ وَتَلِدِينَ ابْنًا وَتُسَمِّينَهُ يَسُوعَ. 32هذَا يَكُونُ عَظِيمًا، وَابْنَ الْعَلِيِّ يُدْعَى، وَيُعْطِيهِ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ كُرْسِيَّ دَاوُدَ أَبِيهِ، 33وَيَمْلِكُ عَلَى بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لِمُلْكِهِ نِهَايَةٌ».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*موضع مسرة الله*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 42: 1«هُوَذَا عَبْدِي الَّذِي أَعْضُدُهُ، مُخْتَارِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. وَضَعْتُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْرِجُ الْحَقَّ لِلأُمَمِ.

اشعياء 53: 10أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحَزَنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ، وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ.

امثال 8: 30كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ. 31فَرِحَةً فِي مَسْكُونَةِ أَرْضِهِ، وَلَذَّاتِي مَعَ بَنِي آدَمَ.


التحقيق
متى 3: 17وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً:« هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ».

متى 17: 5وَفِيمَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا سَحَابَةٌ نَيِّرَةٌ ظَلَّلَتْهُمْ، وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّحَابَةِ قَائِلاً:«هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ. لَهُ اسْمَعُوا».

افسس 1: 6لِمَدْحِ مَجْدِ نِعْمَتِهِ الَّتِي أَنْعَمَ بِهَا عَلَيْنَا فِي الْمَحْبُوبِ،


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*حاجة العالم للخلاص*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 59: 1هَا إِنَّ يَدَ الرَّبِّ لَمْ تَقْصُرْ عَنْ أَنْ تُخَلِّصَ، وَلَمْ تَثْقَلْ أُذُنُهُ عَنْ أَنْ تَسْمَعَ. 2بَلْ آثَامُكُمْ صَارَتْ فَاصِلَةً بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ إِلهِكُمْ، وَخَطَايَاكُمْ سَتَرَتْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْكُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ. 3لأَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَتْ بِالدَّمِ، وَأَصَابِعَكُمْ بِالإِثْمِ. شِفَاهُكُمْ تَكَلَّمَتْ بِالْكَذِبِ، وَلِسَانُكُمْ يَلْهَجُ بِالشَّرِّ. 4لَيْسَ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِالْعَدْلِ، وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يُحَاكِمُ بِالْحَقِّ. يَتَّكِلُونَ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ، وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِالْكَذِبِ. قَدْ حَبِلُوا بِتَعَبٍ، وَوَلَدُوا إِثْمًا ..... 12لأَنَّ مَعَاصِيَنَا كَثُرَتْ أَمَامَكَ، وَخَطَايَانَا تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْنَا، لأَنَّ مَعَاصِيَنَا مَعَنَا، وَآثَامَنَا نَعْرِفُهَا. 13تَعَدَّيْنَا وَكَذِبْنَا عَلَى الرَّبِّ، وَحِدْنَا مِنْ وَرَاءِ إِلهِنَا. تَكَلَّمْنَا بِالظُّلْمِ وَالْمَعْصِيَةِ. حَبِلْنَا وَلَهَجْنَا مِنَ الْقَلْبِ بِكَلاَمِ الْكَذِبِ. 14وَقَدِ ارْتَدَّ الْحَقُّ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، وَالْعَدْلُ يَقِفُ بَعِيدًا. لأَنَّ الصِّدْقَ سَقَطَ فِي الشَّارِعِ، وَالاسْتِقَامَةَ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ الدُّخُولَ. 15وَصَارَ الصِّدْقُ مَعْدُومًا، وَالْحَائِدُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ يُسْلَبُ. فَرَأَى الرَّبُّ وَسَاءَ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَدْلٌ. 16فَرَأَى أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِنْسَانٌ، وَتَحَيَّرَ مِنْ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَفِيعٌ. فَخَلَّصَتْ ذِرَاعُهُ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَبِرُّهُ هُوَ عَضَدَهُ. 17فَلَبِسَ الْبِرَّ كَدِرْعٍ، وَخُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. وَلَبِسَ ثِيَابَ الانْتِقَامِ كَلِبَاسٍ، وَاكْتَسَى بِالْغَيْرَةِ كَرِدَاءٍ ..... 20«وَيَأْتِي الْفَادِي إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ وَإِلَى التَّائِبِينَ عَنِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ فِي يَعْقُوبَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 21أَمَّا أَنَا فَهذَا عَهْدِي مَعَهُمْ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ: رُوحِي الَّذِي عَلَيْكَ، وَكَلاَمِي الَّذِي وَضَعْتُهُ فِي فَمِكَ لاَ يَزُولُ مِنْ فَمِكَ، وَلاَ مِنْ فَمِ نَسْلِكَ، وَلاَ مِنْ فَمِ نَسْلِ نَسْلِكَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ، مِنَ الآنَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ.

النبوة ، وضحت ان جميع البشر خطائين وليس فيهم من يخلص ، ولكن ذراع الله سيخلص ، وذراع الله هو المسيح وقد فهم اليهود تلك النقطة فكتبوها فى الترجوم ( ميمرا ) اى كلمة الله اى المسيح هو الذى سيخلص


التحقيق
قالت الملائكة للرعاة يوم ميلاد المسيح .
لوقا 2: 11أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.

شهادة سمعان الشيخ المساق بالروح القدس .
لوقا 2: 27فَأَتَى بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ. وَعِنْدَمَا دَخَلَ بِالصَّبِيِّ يَسُوعَ أَبَوَاهُ، لِيَصْنَعَا لَهُ حَسَبَ عَادَةِ النَّامُوسِ، 28أَخَذَهُ عَلَى ذِرَاعَيْهِ وَبَارَكَ اللهَ وَقَالَ: 29«الآنَ تُطْلِقُ عَبْدَكَ يَا سَيِّدُ حَسَبَ قَوْلِكَ بِسَلاَمٍ، 30لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ أَبْصَرَتَا خَلاَصَكَ، 31الَّذِي أَعْدَدْتَهُ قُدَّامَ وَجْهِ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ. 32نُورَ إِعْلاَنٍ لِلأُمَمِ، وَمَجْدًا لِشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ».

1يوحنا 4: 14وَنَحْنُ قَدْ نَظَرْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ الابْنَ مُخَلِّصًا لِلْعَالَمِ.

2بطرس 3: 18وَلكِنِ انْمُوا فِي النِّعْمَةِ وَفِي مَعْرِفَةِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. لَهُ الْمَجْدُ الآنَ وَإِلَى يَوْمِ الدَّهْرِ. آمِينَ.

اعمال الرسل 4: 10فَلْيَكُنْ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِكُمْ وَجَمِيعِ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، أَنَّهُ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمُ ..... 12وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ، بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ».

رومية 10: 9لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، خَلَصْتَ.

تيطس 2: 13مُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ مَجْدِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،

يوحنا 3: 16لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 17لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُرْسِلِ اللهُ ابْنَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لِيَدِينَ الْعَالَمَ، بَلْ لِيَخْلُصَ بِهِ الْعَالَمُ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*المخلص*​

النبوة
اولا : اعلن الله انه هو المخلص وليس غيره .
اشعياء 43: 11أَنَا أَنَا الرَّبُّ، وَلَيْسَ غَيْرِي مُخَلِّصٌ.

اشعياء 45: 22اِلْتَفِتُوا إِلَيَّ وَاخْلُصُوا يَا جَمِيعَ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ، لأَنِّي أَنَا اللهُ وَلَيْسَ آخَرَ.

هوشع 13: 4«وَأَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَإِلهًا سُِوَايَ لَسْتَ تَعْرِفُ، وَلاَ مُخَلِّصَ غَيْرِي.


ثانيا : اعلن الله انه سيخلص شعبه بذراعه (الكلمة)
اشعياء 59: 16فَرَأَى (الله) أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِنْسَانٌ، وَتَحَيَّرَ مِنْ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَفِيعٌ. فَخَلَّصَتْ ذِرَاعُهُ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَبِرُّهُ هُوَ عَضَدَهُ.

اشعياء 63: 5فَنَظَرْتُ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مُعِينٌ، وَتَحَيَّرْتُ إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ عَاضِدٌ، فَخَلَّصَتْ لِي ذِرَاعِي، وَغَيْظِي عَضَدَنِي.

ذراع الله = عبارة مجازية والمقصود الاقنوم الثانى (اقنوم الكلمة) (اقنوم الابن)

ارميا النبى تنبأ عن تجسد الكلمة (الابن) فى (ارميا 33: 14-15) وتنبأ اشعياء عن ذلك ايضا (اشعياء 9: 6)


ثالثا : اعلن الله انه سيخلص شعبه بواسطة الكلمة المتجسد ( الكلمة الذى ظهر فى الجسد )

اشعياء 49: 6فَقَالَ: «قَلِيلٌ أَنْ تَكُونَ لِي عَبْدًا لإِقَامَةِ أَسْبَاطِ يَعْقُوبَ، وَرَدِّ مَحْفُوظِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ نُورًا لِلأُمَمِ لِتَكُونَ خَلاَصِي إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ».

اشعياء 56: 1هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «احْفَظُوا الْحَقَّ وَأَجْرُوا الْعَدْلَ. لأَنَّهُ قَرِيبٌ مَجِيءُ خَلاَصِي وَاسْتِعْلاَنُ بِرِّي.

يوئيل 2: 32وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ يَنْجُو. لأَنَّهُ فِي جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَكُونُ نَجَاةٌ، كَمَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ. وَبَيْنَ الْبَاقِينَ مَنْ يَدْعُوهُ الرَّبُّ.


التحقيق
قالت الملائكة للرعاة يوم ميلاد المسيح .
لوقا 2: 11أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.

شهادة سمعان الشيخ المساق بالروح القدس .
لوقا 2: 27فَأَتَى بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ. وَعِنْدَمَا دَخَلَ بِالصَّبِيِّ يَسُوعَ أَبَوَاهُ، لِيَصْنَعَا لَهُ حَسَبَ عَادَةِ النَّامُوسِ، 28أَخَذَهُ عَلَى ذِرَاعَيْهِ وَبَارَكَ اللهَ وَقَالَ: 29«الآنَ تُطْلِقُ عَبْدَكَ يَا سَيِّدُ حَسَبَ قَوْلِكَ بِسَلاَمٍ، 30لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ أَبْصَرَتَا خَلاَصَكَ، 31الَّذِي أَعْدَدْتَهُ قُدَّامَ وَجْهِ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ. 32نُورَ إِعْلاَنٍ لِلأُمَمِ، وَمَجْدًا لِشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ».

1يوحنا 4: 14وَنَحْنُ قَدْ نَظَرْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ أَنَّ الآبَ قَدْ أَرْسَلَ الابْنَ مُخَلِّصًا لِلْعَالَمِ.

2بطرس 3: 18وَلكِنِ انْمُوا فِي النِّعْمَةِ وَفِي مَعْرِفَةِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. لَهُ الْمَجْدُ الآنَ وَإِلَى يَوْمِ الدَّهْرِ. آمِينَ.

اعمال الرسل 4: 10فَلْيَكُنْ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَ جَمِيعِكُمْ وَجَمِيعِ شَعْبِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، أَنَّهُ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمُ ..... 12وَلَيْسَ بِأَحَدٍ غَيْرِهِ الْخَلاَصُ. لأَنْ لَيْسَ اسْمٌ آخَرُ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ، بِهِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ نَخْلُصَ».

رومية 10: 9لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ، وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، خَلَصْتَ.

تيطس 2: 13مُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ مَجْدِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*خلاصه يسع العالم كله*​ 
النبوة
مزمور 89: 2أَعْلَنَ الرَّبُّ خَلاَصَهُ. لِعُيُونِ الأُمَمِ كَشَفَ بِرَّهُ. 3ذَكَرَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَأَمَانَتَهُ لِبَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. رَأَتْ كُلُّ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ خَلاَصَ إِلهِنَا.

اشعياء 49: 6فَقَالَ: «قَلِيلٌ أَنْ تَكُونَ لِي عَبْدًا لإِقَامَةِ أَسْبَاطِ يَعْقُوبَ، وَرَدِّ مَحْفُوظِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. فَقَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ نُورًا لِلأُمَمِ لِتَكُونَ خَلاَصِي إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ».

اشعياء 52: 9أَشِيدِي تَرَنَّمِي مَعًا يَا خِرَبَ أُورُشَلِيمَ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ عَزَّى شَعْبَهُ. فَدَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. 10قَدْ شَمَّرَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ ذِرَاعِ قُدْسِهِ أَمَامَ عُيُونِ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ، فَتَرَى كُلُّ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ خَلاَصَ إِلهِنَا.
ذراع الرب = مصطلح يشير الى اقنوم الكلمة (اقنوم الابن)
شمر الرب عن ذراعه = اى ان الكملة سيصير مرئيا للجميع (اشعياء 40: 5) (1يوحنا 1: 1-4)

اعلن سمعان الشيخ ذلك ، قبل ان يبدأ المسيح رسالته
لوقا 2: 27فَأَتَى بِالرُّوحِ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ. وَعِنْدَمَا دَخَلَ بِالصَّبِيِّ يَسُوعَ أَبَوَاهُ، لِيَصْنَعَا لَهُ حَسَبَ عَادَةِ النَّامُوسِ، 28أَخَذَهُ عَلَى ذِرَاعَيْهِ وَبَارَكَ اللهَ وَقَالَ: 29«الآنَ تُطْلِقُ عَبْدَكَ يَا سَيِّدُ حَسَبَ قَوْلِكَ بِسَلاَمٍ، 30لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ قَدْ أَبْصَرَتَا خَلاَصَكَ، 31الَّذِي أَعْدَدْتَهُ قُدَّامَ وَجْهِ جَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ.

اعلن المسيح ذلك بنفسه قبل ان تبدأ رحلة آلامه وموته .
يوحنا 12: 32وَأَنَا إِنِ ارْتَفَعْتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ أَجْذِبُ إِلَيَّ الْجَمِيعَ». 33قَالَ هذَا مُشِيرًا إِلَى أَيَّةِ مِيتَةٍ كَانَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يَمُوتَ.


التحقيق
قال المسيح
مرقس 16: 15وَقَالَ لَهُمُ:«اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا.

كان يظن اليهود ان خلاص المسيح سيكون قاصرا على اليهود ، بالرغم من النبوات وكلام المسيح نفسه ، فصلح الرسل هذا المفهوم فى عين اليهود .
اعمال الرسل 18: 28فَلْيَكُنْ مَعْلُومًا عِنْدَكُمْ أَنَّ خَلاَصَ اللهِ قَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَى الأُمَمِ، وَهُمْ سَيَسْمَعُونَ!».

اعمال 13: 46فَجَاهَرَ بُولُسُ وَبَرْنَابَا وَقَالاَ:«كَانَ يَجِبُ أَنْ تُكَلَّمُوا أَنْتُمْ أَوَّلاً بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ، وَلكِنْ إِذْ دَفَعْتُمُوهَا عَنْكُمْ، وَحَكَمْتُمْ أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُسْتَحِقِّينَ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ، هُوَذَا نَتَوَجَّهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ. 47لأَنْ هكَذَا أَوْصَانَا الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَقَمْتُكَ نُورًا لِلأُمَمِ، لِتَكُونَ أَنْتَ خَلاَصًا إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». 48فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الأُمَمُ ذلِكَ كَانُوا يَفْرَحُونَ وَيُمَجِّدُونَ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ. وَآمَنَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُعَيَّنِينَ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ. 49وَانْتَشَرَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ فِي كُلِّ الْكُورَةِ. 

اعمال الرسل 15: 12فَسَكَتَ الْجُمْهُورُ كُلُّهُ. وَكَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ بَرْنَابَا وَبُولُسَ يُحَدِّثَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا صَنَعَ اللهُ مِنَ الآيَاتِ وَالْعَجَائِبِ فِي الأُمَمِ بِوَاسِطَتِهِمْ. 13وَبَعْدَمَا سَكَتَا أَجَابَ يَعْقُوبُ قِائِلاً:«أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الإِخْوَةُ، اسْمَعُونِي. 14سِمْعَانُ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ كَيْفَ افْتَقَدَ اللهُ أَوَّلاً الأُمَمَ لِيَأْخُذَ مِنْهُمْ شَعْبًا عَلَى اسْمِهِ. 15وَهذَا تُوافِقُهُ أَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: 16سَأَرْجعُ بَعْدَ هذَا وَأَبْنِي أَيْضًا خَيْمَةَ دَاوُدَ السَّاقِطَةَ، وَأَبْنِي أَيْضًا رَدْمَهَا وَأُقِيمُهَا ثَانِيَةً، 17لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ الْبَاقُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ الرَّبَّ، وَجَمِيعُ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهِمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الصَّانِعُ هذَا كُلَّهُ. 18مَعْلُومَةٌ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ جَمِيعُ أَعْمَالِهِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*الفادى*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 59: 20«وَيَأْتِي الْفَادِي إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ وَإِلَى التَّائِبِينَ عَنِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ فِي يَعْقُوبَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.

مزمور 130: 7لِيَرْجُ إِسْرَائِيلُ الرَّبَّ، لأَنَّ عِنْدَ الرَّبِّ الرَّحْمَةَ وَعِنْدَهُ فِدًى كَثِيرٌ، 8وَهُوَ يَفْدِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ كُلِّ آثَامِهِ.

اشعياء 52: 9أَشِيدِي تَرَنَّمِي مَعًا يَا خِرَبَ أُورُشَلِيمَ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ عَزَّى شَعْبَهُ. فَدَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. 10قَدْ شَمَّرَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ ذِرَاعِ قُدْسِهِ أَمَامَ عُيُونِ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ، فَتَرَى كُلُّ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ خَلاَصَ إِلهِنَا.
ذراع الرب = مصطلح يشير الى اقنوم الكلمة
شمر الرب عن ذراعه = اى ان الكملة سيصير مرئيا للجميع (اشعياء 40: 5) (1يوحنا 1: 1-4)


التحقيق
كان اليهود ينتظرون هذا الفادى ( المسيح الرب ) 
لوقا 2: 38فَهِيَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ وَقَفَتْ تُسَبِّحُ الرَّبَّ، وَتَكَلَّمَتْ عَنْهُ مَعَ جَمِيعِ الْمُنْتَظِرِينَ فِدَاءً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.

وها هى نبوة قيلت بفم زكريا ابو يوحنا المعمدان
لوقا 1: 68«مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ لأَنَّهُ افْتَقَدَ وَصَنَعَ فِدَاءً لِشَعْبِهِ،69وَأَقَامَ لَنَا قَرْنَ خَلاَصٍ فِي بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ فَتَاهُ.

وهذة اعترافات للرسل
1بطرس 1: 18عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، 19بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَل بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ،

تيطس 2: 14الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، لِكَيْ يَفْدِيَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ، وَيُطَهِّرَ لِنَفْسِهِ شَعْبًا خَاصًّا غَيُورًا فِي أَعْمَال حَسَنَةٍ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*ملك سلام*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 9: 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ. 7لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ، وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ، لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ، مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هذَا


التحقيق
يوحنا 14: 27«سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ.

وهو ايضا واضع الصلح والسلام بين الارضيين والسمائيين .
رومية 5: 1فَإِذْ قَدْ تَبَرَّرْنَا بِالإِيمَانِ لَنَا سَلاَمٌ مَعَ اللهِ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*عجيباً*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 9: 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.

مزمور 118: 21أَحْمَدُكَ لأَنَّكَ اسْتَجَبْتَ لِي وَصِرْتَ لِي خَلاَصًا. 22الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ. 23مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا، وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا.


التحقيق
لوقا 4: 22وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَشْهَدُونَ لَهُ وَيَتَعَجَّبُونَ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِ النِّعْمَةِ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنْ فَمِهِ، وَيَقُولُونَ: «أَلَيْسَ هذَا ابْنَ يُوسُفَ؟»

اعلن المسيح انه حجر الزاوية وحسب النبوة فهو العجيب فى اعين الناس .
متى 21: 42قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ: الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ؟ مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا! 43لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ. 44وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ!». 45وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَمْثَالَهُ، عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ تَكَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ.




ملحوظات : 
فى الاية 43 الامة التى يقصدها ، هم كل الامم ( غير اليهود ) ، اذ ان بذلة اليهود فُتح للامم باب الخلاص المُعد للجميع من قبل انشاء العالم ( رومية 11: 11-12 ) 
فى الاية 44 تحققت النتيجة ، اذ ان بعد ان رفض اليهود المسيح وقدموه للصلب معتمدين على الرومان ، واعلن اليهود عصيانهم بقيادة ( سمعان بن جبورة ) وهاجموا الحصون الرومانية ، وفى عام 69 اصبح فاسبسيان قيصر على الامبراطورية الرومانية والذى ارسل ابنه ( تيطس الرومانى ) ومعه جيش كبير لاعادة احتلال اليهودية ، هاجمهم الرومان وحاصروهم فتعرض اليهود داخل اسوار المدينة لمجاعة شديدة وكان من يهرب من داخل اورشليم للخارج ليأكل ، كان يعلق على خشب ، وتم بناء مئات الالاف من الصلبان التى صٌلب عليها اليهود الهاربين من الحصار ، ثم دخل الجيش وهدموا الهيكل ( 70 ميلاديا ) وكان مجموع اليهود الذين قتلوا على يد الرومان حوالى مليون ومئة الف (1.100.000) وكتب المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس عن تلك الاحداث بدقة .

راجع ايضا (اعمال الرسل 4: 10-12) ، (رومية 9: 31-33) ، (1بطرس 2: 6-7)


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*قدوس*​ 
النبوة
دانيال 9: 24سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعًا قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُوَّةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ.


التحقيق
لوقا 1: 35فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.

حتى انه عندما اخرج المسيح الشياطين ، صرخت واعلنت انه القدوس
لوقا 4: 34قِائِلاً:«آهِ! مَا لَنَا وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ؟ أَتَيْتَ لِتُهْلِكَنَا! أَنَا أَعْرِفُكَ مَنْ أَنْتَ: قُدُّوسُ اللهِ!».


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*شفيع*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 59: 15وَصَارَ الصِّدْقُ مَعْدُومًا، وَالْحَائِدُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ يُسْلَبُ. فَرَأَى الرَّبُّ وَسَاءَ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَدْلٌ. 16فَرَأَى أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِنْسَانٌ، وَتَحَيَّرَ مِنْ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَفِيعٌ. فَخَلَّصَتْ ذِرَاعُهُ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَبِرُّهُ هُوَ عَضَدَهُ.

وجاءت فى ترجوم يوناثان .( وبكلمته سيعضد ) اى ان اقنوم الكلمة هو الشفيع المخلص .
اشعياء 53: 12لِذلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ، وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.


التحقيق
قال المسيح ( اقنوم الكلمة المتجسد ) ذلك عن نفسه
متى 10: 32فَكُلُّ مَنْ يَعْتَرِفُ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ أَعْتَرِفُ أَنَا أَيْضًا بِهِ قُدَّامَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ،

1يوحنا 2: 1يَا أَوْلاَدِي، أَكْتُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ هذَا لِكَيْ لاَ تُخْطِئُوا. وَإِنْ أَخْطَأَ أَحَدٌ فَلَنَا شَفِيعٌ عِنْدَ الآبِ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ الْبَارُّ


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*مشيراً*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 9: 6لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.


التحقيق
لوقا 2: 42وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ لَهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً صَعِدُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ كَعَادَةِ الْعِيدِ. ..... 44وَإِذْ ظَنَّاهُ بَيْنَ الرُّفْقَةِ، ذَهَبَا مَسِيرَةَ يَوْمٍ، وَكَانَا يَطْلُبَانِهِ بَيْنَ الأَقْرِبَاءِ وَالْمَعَارِفِ. 45وَلَمَّا لَمْ يَجِدَاهُ رَجَعَا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ يَطْلُبَانِهِ. 46وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ وَجَدَاهُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ، جَالِسًا فِي وَسْطِ الْمُعَلِّمِينَ، يَسْمَعُهُمْ وَيَسْأَلُهُمْ. 47وَكُلُّ الَّذِينَ سَمِعُوهُ بُهِتُوا مِنْ فَهْمِهِ وَأَجْوِبَتِهِ.

متى 13: 54وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى وَطَنِهِ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ فِي مَجْمَعِهِمْ حَتَّى بُهِتُوا وَقَالُوا:«مِنْ أَيْنَ لِهذَا هذِهِ الْحِكْمَةُ وَالْقُوَّاتُ؟

لوقا 4: 22وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ يَشْهَدُونَ لَهُ وَيَتَعَجَّبُونَ مِنْ كَلِمَاتِ النِّعْمَةِ الْخَارِجَةِ مِنْ فَمِهِ، وَيَقُولُونَ: «أَلَيْسَ هذَا ابْنَ يُوسُفَ؟»

اكورنثوس 1: 24وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُودًا وَيُونَانِيِّينَ، فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ.

كولوسى 2: 2 ..... لِمَعْرِفَةِ سِرِّ اللهِ الآبِ وَالْمَسِيحِ، 3الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*شاهداً*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 55: 4هُوَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُهُ شَارِعًا لِلشُّعُوبِ، رَئِيسًا وَمُوصِيًا لِلشُّعُوبِ.
كلمة شارعا جاءت فى الاصل العبرى (עֵד) (عِد) (H5707) والترجمة الادق لها هى شاهدا وجاءت هكذا فى الغالبية العظمى من الترجمات .

ترجمة king james الانجليزية
Behold, I have given him _for_ a witness to the people, a leader and commander to the people.​ 

التحقيق
يوحنا 18: 37فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ إِذًا مَلِكٌ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ:«أَنْتَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي مَلِكٌ. لِهذَا قَدْ وُلِدْتُ أَنَا، وَلِهذَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ لأَشْهَدَ لِلْحَقِّ. كُلُّ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتِي».

رؤيا يوحنا 1: 5وَمِنْ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الشَّاهِدِ الأَمِينِ، الْبِكْرِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَرَئِيسِ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ: الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا، وَقَدْ غَسَّلَنَا مِنْ خَطَايَانَا بِدَمِهِ،


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*معلماً*​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 48: 17هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ فَادِيكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مُعَلِّمُكَ لِتَنْتَفِعَ، وَأُمَشِّيكَ فِي طَرِيق تَسْلُكُ فِيهِ.

نشيد الاناشيد 5: 10حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ.


التحقيق
كان المسيح على الارض معلماً ، وحياته كلها كانت للتعليم 
اقرأ (متى 5, 6، 7) لتتعرف على تعاليم المسيح .

يوحنا 3: 1كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ، رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. 2هذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللهِ مُعَلِّمًا، لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللهُ مَعَهُ».

كان المسيح يرشد الناس للصحيح ، مثلا (فى الوعظة على الجبل) (متى 5, 6، 7)
وكان يُفحم رؤساء اليهود والذين كانوا يريدون ان يقاوموه ، مثلا فى (متى 22: 15-45) (متى 23)

كان الجميع ينادوه ( يا معلم ) . تكررت كلمة ( يا معلم ) عشرات المرات اكتفى بذكر بعضها .
(متى 12: 38) ، (متى 19: 16) ، (متى 8: 19) ، (متى 22: 16) ، (مرقس 10: 35) ، (لوقا 5: 5) ، (يوحنا 9: 2) ، ( يوحنا 20: 16)


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يتوقف عن رعاية اليهود الذين رفضوه*​ 
النبوة
زكريا 11: 9فَقُلْتُ: «لاَ أَرْعَاكُمْ. مَنْ يَمُتْ فَلْيَمُتْ، وَمَنْ يُبَدْ فَلْيُبَدْ. وَالْبَقِيَّةُ فَلْيَأْكُلْ بَعْضُهَا لَحْمَ بَعْضٍ!».


التحقيق
وهذا ما حدث حرفياً كما سنوضح فى هذة النبوة وما يليها من نبوات

تنبأ المسيح عن خراب الهيكل واورشليم ، وعندما بدأ الجيش الرومانى فى القدوم ، علم المسيحيين وتذكروا ما قاله لهم المسيح [(لوقا 21: 20-24) ،(لوقا 23: 28-31)]، فهربوا من اورشليم قبل ان تبدأ الحملة الرومانية على اورشليم بشهور قليلة ، ولم يتبقى غير اليهود الذين رفضوا المسيح ورفضوا ان يكون راعيهم ، فبقوا باورشليم وتعرضوا لاهوال عجيبة من قتل على ايدى اليهود الجنود نفسهم ومن قتل على ايدى المجاعة التى حدثت اثناء الحصار وقتل على يد الرومان الذين دخلوا وخربوا المدينة وعاقبوا اليهود . كتب المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس والذى كان معاصرا للاحداث عن تفاصيل الحملة فى كتابه (jewish war)


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*جيش قادم لهدم الهيكل ، مرورا بلبنان*​ 
النبوة
زكريا 11: 1اِفْتَحْ أَبْوَابَكَ يَا لُبْنَانُ، فَتَأْكُلَ النَّارُ أَرْزَكَ. 2وَلْوِلْ يَا سَرْوُ، لأَنَّ الأَرْزَ سَقَطَ، لأَنَّ الأَعِزَّاءَ قَدْ خَرِبُوا. وَلْوِلْ يَا بَلُّوطَ بَاشَانَ، لأَنَّ الْوَعْرَ الْمَنِيعَ قَدْ هَبَطَ. 3صَوْتُ وَلْوَلَةِ الرُّعَاةِ، لأَنَّ فَخْرَهُمْ خَرِبَ. صَوْتُ زَمْجَرَةِ الأَشْبَالِ، لأَنَّ كِبْرِيَاءَ الأُرْدُنِّ خَرِبَتْ.
فخر اليهود ولاسيما رعاتهم ( كهنة اليهود ) هو الهيكل .


التحقيق
بعد ان رفض اليهود المسيح وقدموه للصلب معتمدين على الرومان ، واعلن اليهود عصيانهم بقيادة ( سمعان بن جبورة ) وهاجموا الحصون الرومانية ، فى عام 69 ميلاديا اصبح فاسبسيان قيصر على الامبراطورية الرومانية والذى ارسل ابنه ( تيطس الرومانى ) ومعه جيش كبير لاعادة احتلال اليهودية ، وجاءوا من الشمال مرورا بلبنان ، وقطعوا اعداد كبيرة جدا من الاشجار بها تمهيدا لقدوم المعدات الحربية الكبيرة التى جلبوها لهدم اسوار اورشليم . وعندما وصل الرومان حاولوا ان يهاجموا الاسوار وبدى سمعان الاسود بسالة فى الدفاع عنها ، وبعد 14 يوم هدموا السور ، وتوغلوا للداخل ووصلوا لقلعة انطونيو وعندها قام حنا الجيسكالى المسؤال عن حماية القلعة بحفر خندق كبير تحت الالات التى تقدمت لهدم السور وملأ الخندق بالخشب المطلى بالقار والكبريت واشعل النيران فاشتعلت النيران ملتهمة الالات الرومانية ، وقرر تيطس حينئذ تصنيع الالات جديدة فى قيصرية وتوجهها الى اورشليم ، وفى ذلك الوقت فرض حصار على اورشليم مسلما اياها لمجاعة عظيمة . تعرض اليهود داخل اسوار المدينة لمجاعة شديدة لدرجة ان البعض كان يهرب من داخل اورشليم للخارج ليأكل ، فكان الرومان يقطعون ايديهم ويرجعونهم داخل المدينة ، ثم بدأ الرومان بتعليق من يخرج على خشب ، وتم بناء مئات الالاف من الصلبان التى صٌلب عليها اليهود الهاربين من الحصار ، وزادت المجاعة واصبخت الجثث بالالاف وقرر يمعان الاسود ان يتم نقل الجثث ورميها فى وادى هنوم منعا لانتشار الامراض . وصلت المعدات الحربية وبدأ الهجوم على قلعة انطونيو وتهدمت اسوراها اول ليلة من وصول المعدات ، وتطلع تيطس بنظره الى الهيكل ، كان يريد تيطس ان يهاجم اليهود داخل الهيكل دون التسب بضرر فى بناء الهيكل لانه كان رائع وتحفة فنية وكان يريد الاحتفاظ به ، لكن مجرى الحرب واستماتة اليهود فى الدفاع عن الهيكل جعل تيطس يتنازل عن هذا الفكر وسرعان ما امر جنوده بحرق باب الهيكل ومن ثم الدخول .ودخل الرومان الهيكل ( 70 ميلاديا ) وكان مجموع اليهود الذين قتلوا على يد الرومان حوالى مليون ومئة الف (1.100.000) وكتب المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس عن تلك الاحداث بدقة .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (6 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يتعرضون لحصار شديد وتسقط اسوار المدينة*​ 
النبوة
تثنية 28: 15«وَلكِنْ إِنْ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ لِتَحْرِصَ أَنْ تَعْمَلَ بِجَمِيعِ وَصَايَاهُ وَفَرَائِضِهِ الَّتِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا الْيَوْمَ، تَأْتِي عَلَيْكَ جَمِيعُ هذِهِ اللَّعَنَاتِ وَتُدْرِكُكَ ..... 49يَجْلِبُ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْكَ أُمَّةً مِنْ بَعِيدٍ، مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ كَمَا يَطِيرُ النَّسْرُ، أُمَّةً لاَ تَفْهَمُ لِسَانَهَا، 50أُمَّةً جَافِيَةَ الْوَجْهِ لاَ تَهَابُ الشَّيْخَ وَلاَ تَحِنُّ إِلَى الْوَلَدِ، 51فَتَأْكُلُ ثَمَرَةَ بَهَائِمِكَ وَثَمَرَةَ أَرْضِكَ حَتَّى تَهْلِكَ، وَلاَ تُبْقِي لَكَ قَمْحًا وَلاَ خَمْرًا وَلاَ زَيْتًا، وَلاَ نِتَاجَ بَقَرِكَ وَلاَ إِنَاثَ غَنَمِكَ، حَتَّى تُفْنِيَكَ. 52وَتُحَاصِرُكَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَبْوَابِكَ حَتَّى تَهْبِطَ أَسْوَارُكَ الشَّامِخَةُ الْحَصِينَةُ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَثِقُ بِهَا فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِكَ. تُحَاصِرُكَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَبْوَابِكَ، فِي كُلِّ أَرْضِكَ الَّتِي يُعْطِيكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ


التحقيق
وهذا ما حدث بالتفصيل ، اذ بعد الحصار الشهير الذى اقامه الرومان على اليهود داخل اورشليم يحكى لنا المؤرخ يوسيفوس اليهودى المعاصر للاحداث والذى كان من قواد اليهود المدافعين عن اورشليم فى ذلك الوقت ويقول:
"لقد اعطى قيصر الاوامر بهدم المدينة بأكملها والهيكل .. ولكن ماتبقى من السور قد سوىبالارض وتم اقتلاعه تماما من الاساس،لم يبقى منه اى شئ يجعل من يقترب الى هذاالمكان يعتقد انه كان مأهول بالسكان " 

(Jewish Wars) (حروب اليهود) فى المجلد السابع فى الفصل الاول وفى القطعة الاولى .






​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*تأكل الام اولادها فى الحصار*​ 
النبوة
تثنية 28: 15«وَلكِنْ إِنْ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ لِتَحْرِصَ أَنْ تَعْمَلَ بِجَمِيعِ وَصَايَاهُ وَفَرَائِضِهِ الَّتِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا الْيَوْمَ، تَأْتِي عَلَيْكَ جَمِيعُ هذِهِ اللَّعَنَاتِ وَتُدْرِكُكَ ..... 53فَتَأْكُلُ ثَمَرَةَ بَطْنِكَ، لَحْمَ بَنِيكَ وَبَنَاتِكَ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ فِي الْحِصَارِ وَالضِّيقَةِ الَّتِي يُضَايِقُكَ بِهَا عَدُوُّكَ. 54الرَّجُلُ الْمُتَنَعِّمُ فِيكَ وَالْمُتَرَفِّهُ جِدًّا، تَبْخُلُ عَيْنُهُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ وَامْرَأَةِ حِضْنِهِ وَبَقِيَّةِ أَوْلاَدِهِ الَّذِينَ يُبْقِيهِمْ، 55بِأَنْ يُعْطِيَ أَحَدَهُمْ مِنْ لَحْمِ بَنِيهِ الَّذِي يَأْكُلُهُ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْقَ لَهُ شَيْءٌ فِي الْحِصَارِ وَالضِّيقَةِ الَّتِي يُضَايِقُكَ بِهَا عَدُوُّكَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَبْوَابِكَ. 56وَالْمَرْأَةُ الْمُتَنَعِّمَةُ فِيكَ وَالْمُتَرَفِّهَةُ الَّتِي لَمْ تُجَرِّبْ أَنْ تَضَعَ أَسْفَلَ قَدَمِهَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ لِلتَّنَعُّمِ وَالتَّرَفُّهِ، تَبْخَلُ عَيْنُهَا عَلَى رَجُلِ حِضْنِهَا وَعَلَى ابْنِهَا وَبْنَتِهَا 57بِمَشِيمَتِهَا الْخَارِجَةِ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهَا وَبِأَوْلاَدِهَا الَّذِينَ تَلِدُهُمْ، لأَنَّهَا تَأْكُلُهُمْ سِرًّا فِي عَوَزِ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، فِي الْحِصَارِ وَالضِّيقَةِ الَّتِي يُضَايِقُكَ بِهَا عَدُوُّكَ فِي أَبْوَابِكَ. 58إِنْ لَمْ تَحْرِصْ لِتَعْمَلَ بِجَمِيعِ كَلِمَاتِ هذَا النَّامُوسِ الْمَكْتُوبَةِ فِي هذَا السِّفْرِ، لِتَهَابَ هذَا الاسْمَ الْجَلِيلَ الْمَرْهُوبَ، الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ


التحقيق
حدثت بكثرة فى فترة حصار تيطس الرومانى لاسوار اورشليم وتعرض اليهود لمجاعة شديدة (69-70) ميلاديا .
ويحكى لنا المؤرخ يوسيفوس اليهودى والذى كان من قواد اليهود المدافعين عن اورشليم فى ذلك الوقت قصة لامرأة تدعى مريم وكانت من بيت غنى وجاءت لاورشليم مع بيتها من بيريه قبل الحصار ، وعندما بدأ الحصار وبدأت المجاعة الشديدة ،اخذ الجنود كل ما تملك وكل ما كانت تحفظ من طعام ، ومع الوقت ،قامت هذة الانسانة بسلق ابنها وأكلت نصفه ، وعندما تصاعدت رائحة اللحم ، دخل الجنود للبيت وهددوها بالقتل ان لم تريهم مكان اللحم ليأخذوه ، فقالت المرأة لهم ، انا حفظت لكم جزء ، ثم كشفت عن باقى ابنها المسلوق المقطوع ، فاندهشوا من هذا المنظر البشع .

هذة القصة موجودة ضمن قصص اخرى توضح بشاعة المجاعة التى حدثت نتيجة للحصار ، وذكرها المؤخ اليهودى يوسيفوس والذى كان معاصرا لتلك الاحداث فى كتابه (Jewish Wars) (حروب اليهود) فى المجلد السادس فى الفصل الثالث وفى القطعة الرابعة .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*دمار الهيكل *​ 
النبوة
زكريا 11: 1اِفْتَحْ أَبْوَابَكَ يَا لُبْنَانُ، فَتَأْكُلَ النَّارُ أَرْزَكَ. 2وَلْوِلْ يَا سَرْوُ، لأَنَّ الأَرْزَ سَقَطَ، لأَنَّ الأَعِزَّاءَ قَدْ خَرِبُوا. وَلْوِلْ يَا بَلُّوطَ بَاشَانَ، لأَنَّ الْوَعْرَ الْمَنِيعَ قَدْ هَبَطَ. 3صَوْتُ وَلْوَلَةِ الرُّعَاةِ، لأَنَّ فَخْرَهُمْ خَرِبَ. صَوْتُ زَمْجَرَةِ الأَشْبَالِ، لأَنَّ كِبْرِيَاءَ الأُرْدُنِّ خَرِبَتْ.
فخر اليهود ولاسيما رعاتهم ( كهنة اليهود ) هو الهيكل .

دانيال 9: 26وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا.

وقد تنبأ المسيح نفسه بذلك قبل الصلب
متى 24: 1ثُمَّ خَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَمَضَى مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ، فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لِكَيْ يُرُوهُ أَبْنِيَةَ الْهَيْكَلِ. 2فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:«أَمَا تَنْظُرُونَ جَمِيعَ هذِهِ؟ اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ لاَ يُتْرَكُ ههُنَا حَجَرٌ عَلَى حَجَرٍ لاَ يُنْقَضُ!».


التحقيق
بعد ان رفض اليهود المسيح وقدموه للصلب معتمدين على الرومان ، واعلن اليهود عصيانهم بقيادة ( سمعان بن جبورة ) وهاجموا الحصون الرومانية ، فى عام 69 ميلاديا اصبح فاسبسيان قيصر على الامبراطورية الرومانية والذى ارسل ابنه ( تيطس الرومانى ) ومعه جيش كبير لاعادة احتلال اليهودية ، وجاءوا من الشمال مرورا بلبنان ، وقطعوا اعداد كبيرة جدا من الاشجار بها تمهيدا لقدوم المعدات الحربية الكبيرة التى جلبوها لهدم اسوار اورشليم . وعندما وصل الرومان حاولوا ان يهاجموا الاسوار وبدى سمعان الاسود بسالة فى الدفاع عنها ، وبعد 14 يوم هدموا السور ، وتوغلوا للداخل ووصلوا لقلعة انطونيو وعندها قام حنا الجيسكالى المسؤال عن حماية القلعة بحفر خندق كبير تحت الالات التى تقدمت لهدم السور وملأ الخندق بالخشب المطلى بالقار والكبريت واشعل النيران فاشتعلت النيران ملتهمة الالات الرومانية ، وقرر تيطس حينئذ تصنيع الالات جديدة فى قيصرية وتوجهها الى اورشليم ، وفى ذلك الوقت فرض حصار على اورشليم مسلما اياها لمجاعة عظيمة . تعرض اليهود داخل اسوار المدينة لمجاعة شديدة لدرجة ان البعض كان يهرب من داخل اورشليم للخارج ليأكل ، فكان الرومان يقطعون ايديهم ويرجعونهم داخل المدينة ، ثم بدأ الرومان بتعليق من يخرج على خشب ، وتم بناء مئات الالاف من الصلبان التى صٌلب عليها اليهود الهاربين من الحصار ، وزادت المجاعة واصبخت الجثث بالالاف وقرر يمعان الاسود ان يتم نقل الجثث ورميها فى وادى هنوم منعا لانتشار الامراض . وصلت المعدات الحربية وبدأ الهجوم على قلعة انطونيو وتهدمت اسوراها اول ليلة من وصول المعدات ، وتطلع تيطس بنظره الى الهيكل ، كان يريد تيطس ان يهاجم اليهود داخل الهيكل دون التسب بضرر فى بناء الهيكل لانه كان رائع وتحفة فنية وكان يريد الاحتفاظ به ، لكن مجرى الحرب واستماتة اليهود فى الدفاع عن الهيكل جعل تيطس يتنازل عن هذا الفكر وسرعان ما امر جنوده بحرق باب الهيكل ومن ثم الدخول .ودخل الرومان الهيكل ( 70 ميلاديا ) وهدموه وكان مجموع اليهود الذين ماتوا حوالى مليون ومئة الف (1.100.000) وكتب المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس عن تلك الاحداث بدقة .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*خراب اورشليم*​ 
النبوة
دانيال 9: 26وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا.

زكريا 11: 6لأَنِّي لاَ أُشْفِقُ بَعْدُ عَلَى سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، بَلْ هأَنَذَا مُسَلِّمٌ الإِنْسَانَ، كُلَّ رَجُل لِيَدِ قَرِيبِهِ وَلِيَدِ مَلِكِهِ، فَيَضْرِبُونَ الأَرْضَ وَلاَ أُنْقِذُ مِنْ يَدِهِمْ».

وقد تنبأ المسيح نفسه بذلك قبل الصلب
متى 23: 37«يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ، يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ! يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا، كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا، وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا! 38هُوَذَا بَيْتُكُمْ يُتْرَكُ لَكُمْ خَرَابًا.

لوقا 21: 20وَمَتَى رَأَيْتُمْ أُورُشَلِيمَ مُحَاطَةً بِجُيُوشٍ، فَحِينَئِذٍ اعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ خَرَابُهَا. 21حِينَئِذٍ لِيَهْرُبِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِيَّةِ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ، وَالَّذِينَ فِي وَسْطِهَا فَلْيَفِرُّوا خَارِجًا، وَالَّذِينَ فِي الْكُوَرِ فَلاَ يَدْخُلُوهَا، 22لأَنَّ هذِهِ أَيَّامُ انْتِقَامٍ، لِيَتِمَّ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ. 23وَوَيْلٌ لِلْحَبَالَى وَالْمُرْضِعَاتِ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ! لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ ضِيقٌ عَظِيمٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَسُخْطٌ عَلَى هذَا الشَّعْبِ. 24وَيَقَعُونَ بِفَمِ السَّيْفِ، وَيُسْبَوْنَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ، وَتَكُونُ أُورُشَلِيمُ مَدُوسَةً مِنَ الأُمَمِ، حَتَّى تُكَمَّلَ أَزْمِنَةُ الأُمَمِ.

لوقا 23: 28فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَيْهِنَّ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ:«يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، لاَ تَبْكِينَ عَلَيَّ بَلِ ابْكِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُنَّ وَعَلَى أَوْلاَدِكُنَّ، 29لأَنَّهُ هُوَذَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي يَقُولُونَ فِيهَا: طُوبَى لِلْعَوَاقِرِ وَالْبُطُونِ الَّتِي لَمْ تَلِدْ وَالثُّدِيِّ الَّتِي لَمْ تُرْضِعْ! 30حِينَئِذٍ يَبْتَدِئُونَ يَقُولُونَ لِلْجِبَالِ: اسْقُطِي عَلَيْنَا! وَلِلآكَامِ: غَطِّينَا! 31لأَنَّهُ إِنْ كَانُوا بِالْعُودِ الرَّطْبِ يَفْعَلُونَ هذَا، فَمَاذَا يَكُونُ بِالْيَابِسِ؟».


التحقيق
بعد ان رفض اليهود المسيح وقدموه للصلب معتمدين على الرومان ، واعلن اليهود عصيانهم بقيادة ( سمعان بن جبورة ) وهاجموا الحصون الرومانية ، فى عام 69 اصبح فاسبسيان قيصر على الامبراطورية الرومانية والذى ارسل ابنه ( تيطس الرومانى ) ومعه جيش كبير لاعادة احتلال اليهودية ، وجاءوا من الشمال مرورا بلبنان ، وقطعوا اعداد كبيرة جدا من الاشجار بها تمهيدا لقدوم المعدات الحربية الكبيرة التى جلبوها لهدم اسوار اورشليم . وعندما وصل الرومان حاولوا ان يهاجموا الاسوار وبدى سمعان الاسود بسالة فى الدفاع عنها ، وبعد 14 يوم هدموا السور ، وتوغلوا للداخل ووصلول لقلعة انطونيو وعندها قام حنا الجيسكالى المسؤال عن جماية القلعة بحفر خندق كبير تخت الالات التى تقدمت لهدم السور وملأ الخندق بالخشب المطلى بالقار والكبريت واشعل النيران فاشتعلت النيران ملتهمة الالات الرومانية ، وقرر تيطس حينئذ تصنيع الالات جديدة فى قيصرية وتوجهها الى اورشليم ، وفى ذلك الوقت فرض حصار على اورشليم مسلما اياها لمجاعة عظيمة . تعرض اليهود داخل اسوار المدينة لمجاعة شديدة لدرجة ان البعض كان يهرب من داخل اورشليم للخارج ليأكل ، فكان الرومان يقطعون ايديهم ويرجعونهم داخل المدينة ، ثم بدأ الرومان بتعليق من يخرج على خشب ، وتم بناء مئات الالاف من الصلبان التى صٌلب عليها اليهود الهاربين من الحصار ، وزادت المجاعة واصبخت الجثث بالالاف وقرر يمعان الاسود ان يتم نقل الجثث ورميها فى وادى هنوم منعا لانتشار الامراض . وصلت المعدات الحربية وبدأ الهجوم على قلعة انطونيو وتهدمت اسوراها اول ليلة من وصول المعدات ، وتطلع تيطس بنظره الى الهيكل ، كان يريد تيطس ان يهاجم اليهود داخل الهيكل دون التسب بضرر فى بناء الهيكل لانه كان رائع وتحفة فنية وكان يريد الاحتفاظ به ، لكن مجرى الحرب واستماتة اليهود فى الدفاع عن الهيكل جعل تيطس يتنازل عن هذا الفكر وسرعان ما امر جنوده بحرق باب الهيكل ومن ثم الدخول .ودخل الرومان الهيكل ( 70 ميلاديا ) وكان مجموع اليهود الذين قتلوا الذين ماتوا حوالى مليون ومئة الف (1.100.000) وكتب المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس عن تلك الاحداث بدقة .

يحكى لنا المؤرخ يوسيفوس اليهودى المعاصر للاحداث والذى كان من قواد اليهود المدافعين عن اورشليم فى ذلك الوقت ويقول:
"لقد اعطى قيصر الاوامر بهدم المدينة بأكملها والهيكل .. ولكن ماتبقى من السور قد سوى بالارض وتم اقتلاعه تماما من الاساس،لم يبقى منه اى شئ يجعل من يقترب الى هذا المكان يعتقد انه كان مأهول بالسكان " 

(Jewish Wars) (حروب اليهود) فى المجلد السابع فى الفصل الاول وفى القطعة الاولى . 






​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يُقتل اليهود على ايدى يهود*​ 
النبوة
زكريا 11: 6لأَنِّي لاَ أُشْفِقُ بَعْدُ عَلَى سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، بَلْ هأَنَذَا مُسَلِّمٌ الإِنْسَانَ، كُلَّ رَجُل لِيَدِ قَرِيبِهِ وَلِيَدِ مَلِكِهِ، فَيَضْرِبُونَ الأَرْضَ وَلاَ أُنْقِذُ مِنْ يَدِهِمْ».
زكريا 11: 9فَقُلْتُ: «لاَ أَرْعَاكُمْ. مَنْ يَمُتْ فَلْيَمُتْ، وَمَنْ يُبَدْ فَلْيُبَدْ. وَالْبَقِيَّةُ فَلْيَأْكُلْ بَعْضُهَا لَحْمَ بَعْضٍ!».


التحقيق
فى اثناء حصار تيطس الرومانى لاورشليم ، بدأت بوادر ظهور مجاعة ، ففى اول يوم من ايام الحصار وصل سعر معيار القمح وزنة كاملة من الذهب ورتفع صراخ الشعب طالبين الخبز لكن هذة المرة لم يشفق الرب على اليهود بعد ان كان كان يرسل لهم المنّ والسلوى (خروج 16: 4-16) واخيرا ارسل لهم المنّ السماوى فرفضوه (يوحنا 6: 29-51) ، اشتدت المجاعة على اليهود وصدرت الاوامر ان لا يأكل اى انسان اكثر من وجبة واحدة مكونة من خبز ومن يضبط يأكل فطيرا موتا يموت ويجب ان يسلم كل منزل ما لديه من قمح للجنود المدافعين عن اورشليم ، اشتدت المجاعة فاصبحوا يأكلون كسرة خبز واحدة كل يومين ، وبدأ الجنود اليهود يهاجمون البيوت باحثين عن الغلال ومعاقبة من يخبئ القمح .واتجه الاطفال الجياع الى الجنود فى الشوارع يطلبون الخبز ، ولكن الجنود كانوا يديرون ظهورهم للاطفال ويصمون اذانهم عن صراخهم . واشتدت المجاعة اكثر ، فمات كبار السن جوعا وفضل البعض انهاء حياته بدلا من التألم بالام الجوع . ذهب الجوع بعقل امرأة فذبخت طفلها الرضيع وشوت جزءا من لحمه والتهمت جزءا كبيرا منه فسد خلقها وماتت مختنقة ولحم طفلها فى فمها وبهذا تحققت نبوة زكريا النبى حرفياً (زكريا 11: 9)، وانتشر بين اليهود عادة تخبئة الجواهر وقطع الذهب فى بطونهم وذلك بأن يبلعوا هذة القطع الذهبية املا فى انها تنفعهم اذا نجوا من الموت او اخرجوا من المدينة ، فكان الجنود يفتحون بطون من يشتبه فى كونه يخبئ الذهب او الجواهر ، وكانوا يتراهنون على عدد القطع الموجودة فى بطن الضحية . وكم من الابرياء شُقت بطونهم بتهمة اخفاء الذهب او بلعه .
وكتب المؤخ يوسيفوس عن تلك الاحداث بدقة ، اذ كان معاصرا لها وهو كان احد قواد اليهود المدافعين عن اورشليم .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يُقتل اليهود على ايدى ملكهم ( الرومان )*​

النبوة
زكريا 11: 6لأَنِّي لاَ أُشْفِقُ بَعْدُ عَلَى سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، بَلْ هأَنَذَا مُسَلِّمٌ الإِنْسَانَ، كُلَّ رَجُل لِيَدِ قَرِيبِهِ وَلِيَدِ مَلِكِهِ، فَيَضْرِبُونَ الأَرْضَ وَلاَ أُنْقِذُ مِنْ يَدِهِمْ».


التحقيق
العجيب والغريب، ان الله وصى اسرائيل بان يكون ملكهم يهودى ومن وسطهم (تثنية 17: 14-15) ، وجاء المسيح ملكا حقيقيا ، ابن داود من جهة الجسد وابن الله من جهة الطبيعة (زكريا 9: 9) ، فرفضه اليهود ولكى يقتلوه اخبروا الوالى الرومانى ان المسيح هذا يقول انه ملك اليهود بينما نحن فليس لنا ملك الا قيصر 
يوحنا19: 15فَصَرَخُوا: «خُذْهُ! خُذْهُ! اصْلِبْهُ!» قَالَ لَهُمْ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَأَصْلِبُ مَلِكَكُمْ؟» أَجَابَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ:«لَيْسَ لَنَا مَلِكٌ إِلاَّ قَيْصَرَ!».

رفضوا المسيح كملك ، فرفضهم الله وسلمهم للملك الذين اختاروه كما سبق وتنبأ زكريا النبى (زكريا 11: 6) 

بدأ هذا الامر بوضوح عندما ثار اليهود واعلنوا عصيانهم ، فهاجموا القلاع الرومانية الموجودة وهذا كان بقيادة سمعان الاسود .وهذا كان قبل عام 70 ميلاديا
وتم هذا الامر بصورة اوضح بيد القيصر الرومانى (فاسباسيان) وابنه تيطس واثناء الحصار والهجوم على اورشليم قُتِل حوالى (1.100.000) يهودى ، وقد كتب المؤرخ اليهودى يوسيفوس عن المجازر التى حدثت بالتفصيل وكيف ان الرومان لم يكتفوا بقتل الجنود المدافعين عن اورشليم بل هاجموا الاهالى ايضا . فبيد ملك اليهود الذين اختاروه ( قيصر روما ) تم قتلهم .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*يُقتل ثلثى اليهود*​ 
النبوة
زكريا 13: 7« اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ، وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. اِضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ، وَأَرُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى الصِّغَارِ. 8وَيَكُونُ فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَنَّ ثُلْثَيْنِ مِنْهَا يُقْطَعَانِ وَيَمُوتَانِ، وَالثُّلْثَ يَبْقَى فِيهَا.
الراعى هو المسيح (يوحنا 10: 11)
والغنم هم الاسرائيليين (مزمور 100: 3) ، (يوحنا 10: 1-18)
الصغار هم المؤمنين (لوقا 12: 32)

زكريا 11: 6لأَنِّي لاَ أُشْفِقُ بَعْدُ عَلَى سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، بَلْ هأَنَذَا مُسَلِّمٌ الإِنْسَانَ، كُلَّ رَجُل لِيَدِ قَرِيبِهِ وَلِيَدِ مَلِكِهِ، فَيَضْرِبُونَ الأَرْضَ وَلاَ أُنْقِذُ مِنْ يَدِهِمْ».
زكريا 11: 9فَقُلْتُ: «لاَ أَرْعَاكُمْ. مَنْ يَمُتْ فَلْيَمُتْ، وَمَنْ يُبَدْ فَلْيُبَدْ. وَالْبَقِيَّةُ فَلْيَأْكُلْ بَعْضُهَا لَحْمَ بَعْضٍ!».


التحقيق


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*تشتت اليهود*​ 
النبوة
تثنية 28: 15«وَلكِنْ إِنْ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ لِتَحْرِصَ أَنْ تَعْمَلَ بِجَمِيعِ وَصَايَاهُ وَفَرَائِضِهِ الَّتِي أَنَا أُوصِيكَ بِهَا الْيَوْمَ، تَأْتِي عَلَيْكَ جَمِيعُ هذِهِ اللَّعَنَاتِ وَتُدْرِكُكَ ..... 41بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ تَلِدُ وَلاَ يَكُونُونَ لَكَ، لأَنَّهُمْ إِلَى السَّبْيِ يَذْهَبُونَ.

زكريا 13: 7«اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ، وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. اِضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ، وَأَرُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى الصِّغَارِ. 
الراعى هو المسيح (يوحنا 10: 11)
والغنم هم الاسرائيليين (مزمور 100: 3) ، (يوحنا 10: 1-18)
الصغار هم المؤمنين (لوقا 12: 32)


التحقيق
بدأ تشتت اليهود فى سنة 70 ميلاديا بيد فاسباسيان قيصر روما وذلك بعد خراب اورشليم والهيكل .
واكتمل التشتيت فى سنة 135 ميلاديا على يد هارديانوس الامبراطور وذلك لمنع اليهود من القيام بأى ثورات اخرى ضد روما .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*حماية المسيح للمسيحيين بعد موته *​ 
النبوة
اشعياء 32: 2وَيَكُونُ إِنْسَانٌ كَمَخْبَأٍ مِنَ الرِّيحِ وَسِتَارَةٍ مِنَ السَّيْلِ، كَسَوَاقِي مَاءٍ فِي مَكَانٍ يَابِسٍ، كَظِلِّ صَخْرَةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ فِي أَرْضٍ مُعْيِيَةٍ.


التحقيق
تحققت النبوة بشكلين مختلفين .
اولا بشكل مادى .
لان المسيح حذر تابعيه من خراب الهيكل واعطاهم العلامة والتى عند حدوثها يجب ان يعرفوا ان خراب الهيكل قد اقترب (متى 24: 15-20) (لوقا 21: 20-24) ولهذا فبعد موت المسيح وبدأ الاضطرابات بهجوم سستيوس جالوس ثم انسحابه، ترك المسيحيين اليهودية وسافروا لبيلا لعلمهم بان الهيكل سيُخرب كما قال المسيح ، هرب المسيحيين بينما فرح اليهود بانتصارهم المزيف ، وظل اليهود بها حتى جاء تيطس الرومانى وهدم المدينة والهيكل فى حرب خراب اورشليم العظيمة . ويقول المؤرخين انه لم يمت مسيحى واحد فى احداث الحصار وهجوم الرومان على اورشليم والتى بلغ قتلاها اكثر من مليون شخص .


ثانيا بشكل روحى وهذا هو الاهم.
المسيح هو ستارة لنا ومخبأ من الشيطان القوى ، الشيطان ظل منتصرا طول العهد القديم ، ولكن بالمسيح المصلوب فقط انهزم ، اذ قدم المسيح نفسه ذبيحة اثم بالنيابة عن جميعنا ، فتم الصلح واصبح لنا رجاء ، بالمسيح وفدائه اصبحنا مخلصون من سلطان الشيطان ومن فخاخه .

عبرانيين 2: 14فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، 15وَيُعْتِقَ أُولئِكَ الَّذِينَ­ خَوْفًا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ­ كَانُوا جَمِيعًا كُلَّ حَيَاتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.

رومية 16: 20وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ سَيَسْحَقُ الشَّيْطَانَ تَحْتَ أَرْجُلِكُمْ سَرِيعًا. نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَكُمْ. آمِينَ.


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

*انتشار الايمان فى سبع سنين*​ 
النبوة
دانيال 9: 27وَيُثَبِّتُ عَهْدًا مَعَ كَثِيرِينَ فِي أُسْبُوعٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَفِي وَسَطِ الأُسْبُوعِ يُبَطِّلُ الذَّبِيحَةَ وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ، وَعَلَى جَنَاحِ الأَرْجَاسِ مُخَرَّبٌ حَتَّى يَتِمَّ وَيُصَبَّ الْمَقْضِيُّ عَلَى الْمُخَرِّبِ».


التحقيق
تحقق هذا الامر بطريقتين مختلفتين
بطريقة حرفية 
أ- انتشر الايمان بشكل مهول فى اول سبع سنين تبدأ عند بداية خدمة المسيح (حوالى 27 ميلاديا ) واستمرت حتى (34 ميلاديا) ، وساعد على هذا الانتشار حلول الروح القدس على المؤمنين يوم عيد الخمسين المقدسة ، وبحلول الروح القدس عليهم نالوا جميعهم موهبة التكلم بلغات مختلفة وبالسنة مختلفة (اعمال الرسل 2) ، وبعد هذا اليوم بدأ الرسل والتابعين بالسفر لجميع انهاء العالم لنشر الكلمة .

ب- فى وسط الاسبوع اى فى وسط السبع سنين ( بعد 3.5 سنة من بداية خدمة المسيح ) تم صلب المسيح وموته بالجسد فانشق حجاب الهيكل (متى 27: 50-51) وهذة علامة الهية تشير لابطال الكهنوت اليهودى وذبائحهم بعد موت الذبيح الاعظم والذى لا تحتاج البشرية بعده لذبيحة رمزية وكان موت المسيح فى بداية شهر ابريل عام 30 ميلاديا وهذا يوافق منتصف السبع سنين .


بطريقة رمزية
رقم 7 هو اشارة لعدد ايام الاسبوع ، وهى رمز للزمان كله .
وكأن الله يريد ن يقول ، ان تبشير الكنيسة بالمسيح ، وايمان البشر فى كل مكان سيستمر وحتى نهاية الزمن ومجئ يوم القيامة .

يوجد رأي أو تأمل في تفسير هذه الآية بأن هذا الأسبوع يُشير إلى أسبوع الآلام بأيامه السبعة حيث دخل السيِّد المسيح إلى الهيكل يوم الأحد (العاشر من نيسان) كحمل وأخرج الخراف التي كانت ترمز إليه، وظل يبيت في بيت عنيا كأنه تحت الحفظ إلى اليوم الرابع عشر (الخميس) حيث عمل الفصح الأخير مع تلاميذه وأبطله، وكان العشاء حيث قدم لتلاميذه ذبيحة العهد الجديد بجسده ودمه المتحولان من الخبز والخمر كطقس ملكي صادق كنبوة داود النبي في المزمور. فتُشير الخمسة الأيام الأولى إلى خمسة آلاف عام (تقريبًا) التي كانت تقدم فيها الذبائح الدموية التي كانت ترمز إليه، ثم اليومان الباقيان من الأسبوع إلى ألفى عام، وبذلك يتحقق قول بطرس الرسول حينما يتكلم عن مجيء السيِّد المسيح الثاني للدينونة قائلاً "ولكن لا يخف عليكم هذا الشيء الواحد أيها الأحباء أن يومًا واحدًا عند الرب كألف سنة وألف سنة كيوم واحد. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يُحسب قوم التباطؤ لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أناس بل أن يقبل الجميع إلى التوبة.. الخ" (2 بط 3: 8-10).


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

للاضافة لاحقا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*رد: يا مسهل يا رب*

للاضافة لاحقا


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مايو 2011)

*تم الانتهاء من عرض النبوات *​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2011)

*رووووووعة 
ربنا يباركك أخي الغالي على هذا العمل الرائع ​*


----------



## سرجيوُس (26 يونيو 2011)

موضوع جميل ووميز اوى
وانا اخدت منه كتير اوى لبحثى القادم
بس ما اعترض عليه
هو ان كلام بمثل تلك الاهمية
بجد
حرام ميكونش فكتاب
لذلك انا اطالبك بان تقوم بعمل كتاب تضع فيه كل هذا الكم من الكلام الرائع
الرب معك


----------



## ebn_elminya (29 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يباركك ابن الملك علي تعب محبتك وياريت المزيد من المواضيع ديه 
والمسيح يعوضك خير


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 يناير 2012)

للرفع


----------



## maherkrna (7 أبريل 2012)

اكثرمن رائعه ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## margo 1 (16 يوليو 2012)

بجد موضوع رائع متكامل ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## amgd beshara (16 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعبك 
موضوع مهم و شامل ووافي 
وعلي فكرة مفيش اي كتاب صدر بخصوص النبوات عن المسيح بهذا الشكل




> هو ان كلام بمثل تلك الاهمية
> بجد
> حرام ميكونش فكتاب
> لذلك انا اطالبك بان تقوم بعمل كتاب تضع فيه كل هذا الكم من الكلام الرائع
> الرب معك


امين انا كمان اتمني تجمع المرجع الرائع دة في كتاب


----------



## memomzs (11 فبراير 2013)

كلام قوي جدا


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

*موضوع جميل ومميز​*


----------

